# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  **NEVADA** State Convention updates here

## puppetmaster

I will be posting updates here. Please feel free to add your own observations from Nevada.

I will be there in thirty minutes ready to fight the good fight and take our party BACK



[mod edit] stream here:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## neverseen

have fun!

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Good luck! Bring a camera if you have one.

----------


## XNavyNuke

An inspirational Puppet Master quote for the puppetmaster!

"The price of freedom is the willingness to do sudden battle, anywhere, at any time, and with utter recklessness."

XNN

----------


## pauljmccain

You're there! Updates please!

----------


## aksmith

> You're there! Updates please!


Nothing really happening yet.

----------


## Darguth

Also, let the man work! I'd be fine hearing nothing all day if it means we're more organized and powerful and successful.

Good luck to all of you patriots out in Nevada, know that my prayers go with you!

----------


## sailingaway

I'm getting my phone to my computer, I have a picture of the room, from Algorres  who says:

'Gonna be epic'

and then says 

'We partied till 3 and everyones already pilen in'

and

'should have some news in 90 min'

----------


## No Free Beer

awwwww $#@!, here we go!!!!!

----------


## IPSecure

Stream On: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

Thanks: DP

----------


## No Free Beer

So, what exactly is going down at this (and Maine) convention today? Can someone explain?

----------


## sailingaway

OK, this is from Algorres this morning before anyone went in, he may send one of the full room later.  Message with this picture:

*Its gonna be epic*

----------


## JK/SEA

> I'm getting my phone to my computer, I have a picture of the room, from Algorres  who says:
> 
> 'Gonna be epic'
> 
> and then says 
> 
> 'We partied till 3 and everyones already pilen in'
> 
> and
> ...


well, Ron did say to ''have fun''..lol!

GO GET EM NEVADA!

----------


## sailingaway

> Stream On: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention
> 
> Thanks: DP


Is that for the whole thing?  I thought it was just Ron's speech after lunch.  Excellent!!

--
edit - there is a VERY loud ad when you first come on, just so you know.

----------


## sailingaway

> So, what exactly is going down at this (and Maine) convention today? Can someone explain?


Election of delegates, officers, National Committeepeople, people to the various committees of the RNC....

And there have been shots across our bow in both states.  Not to mention Massachusetts.  You can scroll down a page or two and find threads on it.

----------


## puppetmaster

Looks nice. Lots of rp wearing folks.......i am front row

----------


## ItsTime

> Looks nice. Lots of rp wearing folks.......i am front row


Go get em!

----------


## sailingaway

Maine is a real battle.

----------


## sailingaway

From Maine, we just took the secretary!! We seem to have the numbers!! But it took FOREVER.

----------


## No Free Beer

> Election of delegates, officers, National Committeepeople, people to the various committees of the RNC....
> 
> And there have been shots across our bow in both states.  Not to mention Massachusetts.  You can scroll down a page or two and find threads on it.


So, basically the same thing we did in Mass

----------


## No Free Beer

> From Maine, we just took the secretary!! We seem to have the numbers!! But it took FOREVER.


Sec of what?

----------


## sailingaway

lol!  of the convention!  Chairman next!!

Canaries in the coal mine for who has the numbers to drive the votes.

----------


## No Free Beer

> lol!  of the convention!  Chairman next!!
> 
> Canaries in the coal mine for who has the numbers to drive the votes.


barely.

----------


## PatriotOne

It's 8:39 in Nevada.  Anyone know when the convention starts or has it started?  No info coming from anywhere?

----------


## PatriotOne

Oh crap.......

Gaius Lannister ‏ @BSGesus 
Pre-registration looks 50/50 Paul Romney. #NVGOP #RonPaul2012

----------


## PatriotOne

laura myers ‏ @lmyerslvrj 
.@nvgop convention room filling up -- 2,000 delegates or so expected. #nvgop http://pic.twitter.com/QfmiIssd

View photo

http://twitter.com/#!/lmyerslvrj

----------


## PatriotOne

miles dunn ‏ @milesdunn 
Seating chaos taking place before doors are closed. 

photo....
#nvgop http://pic.twitter.com/aHUECtSX

----------


## sailingaway

About to begin (from Algorres)

----------


## sailingaway

in Maine the chair vote is being recounted ..... AGAIN

----------


## PatriotOne

laura myers ‏ @lmyerslvrj 
.@mittromney 'unity' delegate slate full of what @ronpaul folks would call 'establishment' #nvgop including LtGov Krolicki, Mitt's main man.

----------


## PatriotOne

> in Maine the chair vote is being recounted ..... AGAIN


I know.  I have my desktop with Maine thread, tweets, etc open and my laptop following the NV convention.  Wish I had a valium .

----------


## PatriotOne

Is it too early to start drinking?

----------


## No Free Beer

> Is iot too early to start drinking?


what time do you have?

----------


## No Free Beer

WE GOT THE CHAIR IN MAINE!

----------


## PatriotOne

miles dunn ‏ @milesdunn 
Seat chaos still taking place. #nvgop

Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet 
Delete 
FavoritedFavorite 2m  Ray Hagar ‏ @RGJRayHagar 
Chuck Muth is in da house! Where's Orrin Johnson? #NVGOP.

Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 3m  Ray Hagar ‏ @RGJRayHagar 
Some of the folks at the #NVGOP convention...this is not your mom and dad's Republican Party.

Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 3m  Norman Shafer ‏ @shoregrassnorm 
I just want to wish you RP supports the best. ( #nvgop live at http://ustre.am/Khxm/1)

View videoHide videoReply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 4m  laura myers ‏ @lmyerslvrj 
.@nvgop convention chair chaos! warning from leaders that #nvgop meeting won't start on time until chairs returned to proper places.

Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 6m  Ray Hagar ‏ @RGJRayHagar 
Guy at podium at #NVGOP convention: Hey, put those chairs back now.

Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 6m  Elizabeth Crum (E!!) ‏ @elizcrum 
Ar #nvgop, pre-convention: Chairs have been rearranged w/o authorization, filling fire aisles. "We are not going to start until we fix this"

----------


## MozoVote

Yeah they are fussy about the seating at these conventions ... some votes are taken by county so they want the delegations to stay where they were assigned.

----------


## PatriotOne

> what time do you have?


9:30

----------


## TrishW

> WE GOT THE CHAIR IN MAINE!


THANK YOU GOD!

----------


## Titus

I watched that video for a few moments. I would be visibly annoyed with that happening constantly.

----------


## No Free Beer

> THANK YOU GOD!


they're recounting by hand after lunch in Maine.

----------


## No Free Beer

> 9:30


It's too late. HAHA

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Hmmmm wonder what the real deal of this chair business is

----------


## sailingaway

John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
#NVGOP people keep questioning people's seats. :-/
Expand
 Reply  Retweeted  Favorite

from Algorres

'As with everything in NV we will start late.'

----------


## PatriotOne

> It's too late. HAHA


hahaha

----------


## thoughtomator

it looks like RP people are the vast majority of people there... I'm listening/watching the live video and it's like a Paul rally

----------


## sailingaway

I can't stay here the whole time, if anyone wants to pm me their cell to take texts from Algorres to pass on, I'll pass the first one on. Otherwise in a bit you will have a lengthy gap.

----------


## sailingaway

> they're recounting by hand after lunch in Maine.


I sure hope our guys are sitting on the ballots.  We know Maine.  The GOP there 'throws the little slips of paper away'.

----------


## sailingaway

> it looks like RP people are the vast majority of people there... I'm listening/watching the live video and it's like a Paul rally


We might just be louder. People don't traditionally sound like a rally at a state convention. They said the registration was about 50/50.  I hope you are right and 'they' are not.

----------


## sailingaway

NWI Patriots ‏ @NWIPatriots
@conservativesue GOOD FIND! RT all day! Did anyone hear her say: Run Romney and we will LOOSE? Duh!! No Kidding!

----------


## PatriotOne

John Yowan ‏ @Yowan 
Tons of people just cheered for #RonPaul and held up signs at the #NVGOP convention #GOP #R3VOLution

Retweeted by margaret 
Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet 
Delete 
FavoritedFavorite 1m  Anjeanette Damon ‏ @AnjeanetteDamon 
No firm number yet, but about 1,500 #nvgop delegates in the room. Romney folks say they learned from four years ago and are more organized.

Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 1m  Aaron Friedman ‏ @NVAaron 
Listening to Chaffetz kick things off #nvgop http://pic.twitter.com/UzzoPfm5

View photoHide photoReply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 2m  miles dunn ‏ @milesdunn 
Even a dog knows what's good for our country #nvgop Dogs for Ron Paul! #ronpaul #RonPaul2012 #dems #republicans #GOP http://pic.twitter.com/eqquNbHP

Retweeted by margaret 
View photoHide photoReply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 2m  Charlie Missy ‏ @Charlie_Missy 
Ron Paul is winning in plain sight! What can you do #MSM? #megop #nvgop

Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 12m  Norman Shafer ‏ @shoregrassnorm 
This Veteran from Florida is so proud of you Ron Paul supports at Nevada Convention. ( #nvgop live at http://ustre.am/Khxm/1)

Retweeted by Kathy88 
View videoHide videoReply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 2m  Gaius Lannister ‏ @BSGesus 
#NVGOP Jason in the House. What the garbage! #UTPOL

Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 2m  Jay Aivaz ‏ @NaturallyAivaz 
Love seeing the "ordered liberty" crowd trying to cause disorganized chaos at the #nvgop. Please let sanity prevail over the wingnut fringe.

Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 8m  Astrid Vianney ‏ @Astrid_NV 
"@zach_hudson: Anyone know a good place to eat breakfast at the Nugget? #nvgop" can you buy me mitt flip flops? Size 8.5...thanks! #dreamact

Retweeted by Kathy88 
Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 15h  Mitch Fox ‏ @Mitch_Fox 
Why #GOP leaders not at #NVGOP conv: @SenDeanHeller going to daughter's soccer game. @GovSandoval in #Vegas. Others booked root canal appts.

Retweeted by Chuck Muth 
Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 2m  roger watts ‏ @roger_watts 
Ron Paul signs significantly outnumber Sameney signs #nvgop #ronpaul

Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 3m  Jon Ralston ‏ @RalstonFlash 
At least a couple of RNC operatives here at #nvgop. I understand that Paul folks plan a tarring and feathering of them later.

Retweeted by S K 
Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 3m  Anjeanette Damon ‏ @AnjeanetteDamon 
A little blurry, but this man and this book could keep us here late #nvgop http://pic.twitter.com/P1PPRH4R

View photoHide photoReply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 4m  John Yowan ‏ @Yowan 
#NVGOP people keep questioning people's seats. :-/

Retweeted by sailing 
Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 4m  ken tremblay ‏ @Paulaholic69 
RP rules the wasteland! ( #nvgop live at http://ustre.am/Khxm/1)

View videoHide videoReply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 5m  Ray Hagar ‏ @RGJRayHagar 
Now there's some issue with rural delegate registration at #NVGOP convention.

 Elizabeth Crum (E!!) ‏ @elizcrum 
Washoe GOP chair Dave Buell just stopped by press table. Re: the day's goings-on: "It may not be fun, but I hope it will be fair." #nvgop

----------


## PatriotOne

laura myers ‏ @lmyerslvrj 
.@nvgop convention gavelled to order 9:40 a.m. #nvgop

----------


## Cshelton21

"God Bless Ron Paul"

----------


## sailingaway

Steve Sebelius ‏ @SteveSebelius
Immediately after invocation (which invoked 2/3 of Old Testament characters) somebody yells "God bless Ron Paul!" Cheers. #NVGOP
Retweeted by Kathy88

----------


## JK/SEA

> "God Bless Ron Paul"


i heard that...epic beyond epic...hope that guy doesn't get tossed for that...i'm still laughing...damn that was good. Glad i stayed online for that boring Gettysburg address prayer...hahaha

----------


## TER



----------


## sailingaway

#nvgop trending nationwide.  Not Maine

----------


## Thor

> Originally Posted by Cshelton21
> 
> 
> "God Bless Ron Paul"
> 
> 
> i heard that...epic beyond epic...hope that guy doesn't get tossed for that...i'm still laughing...damn that was good. Glad i stayed online for that boring Gettysburg address prayer...hahaha


toob?

----------


## PatriotOne

laura myers ‏ @lmyerslvrj 
.@ronpaul delegate slate for #nvgop convention. http://pic.twitter.com/FauZAVPK

----------


## sailingaway

Anjeanette Damon ‏ @AnjeanetteDamon
In 2008, the #nvgop used the quorum rule to shut down the convention. It's not in place this time, which would prevent a shut down.

----------


## PatriotOne

Jon Ralston ‏ @RalstonFlash 
Security already in confrontation with delegates. #nvgop

----------


## sailingaway

Jon Ralston ‏ @RalstonFlash
Paul boss Bunce asks to show "respect," says "we are going to have a smooth convention...let's get out of here before 8 PM." #fantasyland

----------


## ItsTime

> Anjeanette Damon ‏ @AnjeanetteDamon
> In 2008, the #nvgop used the quorum rule to shut down the convention. It's not in place this time, which would prevent a shut down.





> Jon Ralston ‏ @RalstonFlash 
> Security already in confrontation with delegates. #nvgop


This is how they will shut it down.

----------


## PatriotOne

Jon Ralston ‏ @RalstonFlash 
James Smack, ex-chair, Paul guy, favorite 2 be next RNC man, is temp chair. Current RNCman Bob List only three seats away

----------


## Cshelton21

1146 Delegates, my understanding is that 574 will be majority. that looks to be the magic number correct?

----------


## BrooklynZoo

So at what point exactly should we be moving to unbind delegates?

----------


## sailingaway

Jon Ralston ‏ @RalstonFlash
Prelim credentials report: 1,146 delegates. 21 from press. #outnumbered #nvgop

ha ha.

----------


## PatriotOne

Jonathan (JB) Brown ‏ @jb82185 
Carl Bunce gets gigantic standing ovation at #NVGOP State Convention! This is good stuff!!!! #RonPaul2012

Anjeanette Damon ‏ @AnjeanetteDamon 
Romney's NV director congratulates Paul people. Have to say, looks to be more Paul signs than Romney. Gotta wait for 1st vote #nvgop

----------


## sailingaway

Nominating for chair per Algorres

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> So at what point exactly should we be moving to unbind delegates?

----------


## RabbitMan

Looks like they are nominating a ton of people, try to confuse the Paul group....this is scary...

----------


## sailingaway

Bunce nominated for chair but declines per twitter

hopefully that clues everyone to stick with the plan

----------


## PatriotOne

Ray Hagar ‏ @RGJRayHagar 
Just saw Sharron Angle praying in the hall. Man had hands on her shoudlers, praying face to face. #NVGOP convention

----------


## Agorism

> 1146 Delegates, my understanding is that 574 will be majority. that looks to be the magic number correct?


Well I assume they don't all show up?

If they did, we would not have taken over Nevada in 2008.

----------


## Cshelton21

Who's the chair we want?

----------


## sailingaway

Algorres says:

"Very low turnout 1300 of 2580 showed for all delegates"

----------


## sailingaway

"Seating alternates"

----------


## PatriotOne

I have no idea if this is good or bad 

Steve Sebelius ‏ @SteveSebelius 
Tea Party candidate for #NVGOP chairman declines nomination, avoiding lengthy balloting process. Bob Morin elected chair by voice vote.

#nvgop: bob warren named convention chair by voice vote

----------


## sailingaway

John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
Bob Morin just won #NVGOP chair. I heard his name wrong earlier. #GOP #RonPaul

----------


## sailingaway

> I have no idea if this is good or bad 
> 
> Steve Sebelius ‏ @SteveSebelius 
> Tea Party candidate for #NVGOP chairman declines nomination, avoiding lengthy balloting process. Bob Morin elected chair by voice vote.
> 
> #nvgop: bob warren named convention chair by voice vote


they were trying to nominate a bunch of our guys to split the Paul vote

----------


## PatriotOne

Jon Ralston ‏ @RalstonFlash 
Morin chaired 2010 convention, knows stuff. But he will be challenged today. Ralph McMullen, the parliamentarian, also old hand. #nvgop

----------


## RabbitMan

Was Morin the one we wanted?

----------


## sailingaway

Jon Ralston ‏ @RalstonFlash
Morin chaired 2010 convention, knows stuff. But he will be challenged today. Ralph McMullen, the parliamentarian, also old hand. #nvgop
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

----------


## kathy88

What time is Paul speaking?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Was Morin the one we wanted?


Don't know but there doesn't seem to be any objections from either party.

----------


## sailingaway

> Don't know but there doesn't seem to be any objections from either party.


Maybe he was a compromise everyone thought would be fair.

----------


## PatriotOne

Steve Sebelius ‏ @SteveSebelius 
Not a good sign: Parliamentarian says they have the ballroom reserved for tomorrow in case they need it. Please don't, #NVGOP.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

Rachael Stevens asked that Romney supporters stop passing out fake ballots. They are cheering her effort.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Romneyites passing out fake Ron Paul ballots

----------


## ShibbitySparks

Romney campaign is handing out fake Ron Paul slates, and a wonderful woman named Rachel just totally called them out to the entire convention.

----------


## sailingaway

"Romney people caught passing out fake Ron Paul slate"

----------


## Dianne

> Ray Hagar ‏ @RGJRayHagar 
> Just saw Sharron Angle praying in the hall. Man had hands on her shoudlers, praying face to face. #NVGOP convention


I can't believe I contributed to her campaign.     She turned out to be just another RINO, hiding in "the real" tea party clothing.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Maybe he was a compromise everyone thought would be fair.


I agree.  Must have been preplanned by reps from both partiesw...otherwise it wouldn't have gone down without a major fight from the camps.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

Fake ballots don't have authorization on the bottom. Legitimate ballots are double sided.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> "Romney people caught passing out fake Ron Paul slate"


!!! Holy Crap !!!

----------


## sailingaway

Jon Ralston ‏ @RalstonFlash
Fake Paul ballot misspells campaign chair's name ("Brunce") and has Romney peeps.

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## Karsten

> "Romney people caught passing out fake Ron Paul slate"


Why don't you have a seat right over there!

----------


## cstarace

> Jon Ralston ‏ @RalstonFlash
> Fake Paul ballot misspells campaign chair's name ("Brunce") and has Romney peeps.


Someone Drudge this.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Jon Ralston ‏ @RalstonFlash
> Fake Paul ballot misspells campaign chair's name ("Brunce") and has Romney peeps.


I know that this is a private GOP event but is that still not CRIMINAL FRAUD

----------


## No Free Beer

fake ron paul states provided by romney supporters

----------


## cstarace

> Why don't you have a seat right over there!

----------


## PatriotOne

Steve Friedlander ‏ @jellyeater 
Guy handing out fake ron paul slate. *One of the names is a patient of mine who died last year*

----------


## Occam's Banana

Maine convention is reconvening: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo

----------


## RabbitMan

This Nevada stuff is going straight to Swann.  AMIRITE?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

They have a pic of the person that was passing the fake slates

----------


## PatriotOne

Steve Sebelius ‏ @SteveSebelius 
Post-Josh Romney remarks, chants of "Mitt, Mitt" drowned out by louder chants of "Paul, Paul." Paul people clearly have the majority. #NVGOP

----------


## PatriotOne

laura myers ‏ @lmyerslvrj 
.@mittromney son Josh gets polite receptions, saying in speech GOP must beat @barackobama. Chants of "Ron Paul" go up when he's done. #nvgop

----------


## sailingaway

Fake (left) and real ballots

----------


## sailingaway

I am going to have to run and won't be able to post Algorres stuff until I get back which will be hours.  Sorry!  But noone pm'd me a number to send him to get the texts....

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Fake (left) and real ballots


Must remember NAP ...
Must remember NAP ...
Must remember NAP ...

----------


## drummergirl

good luck proving it





> I know that this is a private GOP event but is that still not CRIMINAL FRAUD

----------


## rp08orbust

> Fake (left) and real ballots


They can't even make up a believable slogan.  "_Protect us from each other_, not from our own choices"???

----------


## UtahApocalypse

So what can be doe about the fake slates?

----------


## mwkaufman

> They can't even make up a believable slogan.  "_Protect us from each other_, not from our own choices"???


Yeah it sounds like a parody of libertarian philosophy, but I googled it and there are real libertarian bumper stickers and stuff with that lol.

----------


## TheTexan

> So what can be doe about the fake slates?


unbind delegates

----------


## Occam's Banana

> They can't even make up a believable slogan.  "_Protect us from each other_, not from our own choices"???


That doesn't even make sense!

----------


## rp08orbust

> Yeah it sounds like a parody of libertarian philosophy, but I googled it and there are real libertarian bumper stickers and stuff with that lol.


What a joke.  Almost all big government comes about in the name of "protecting us from each other."

----------


## puppetmaster

Bey hey goota love these romney folks. Lying snakes.......

----------


## BrooklynZoo

The delegates being bound is Delegate binding rule #5.  Is someone going to challenge adoption of the rules?

----------


## PatriotOne

LIVINGnotSurviving ‏ @LIVINGns 
Maine Ron Paul supporters saying Romney Camp. attempted to steal , FAILED. *@Donald_Booker says Chair is Ours #RonPaul* #NevadaGOP2012 #NVGOP

----------


## drummergirl

same color paper and similar layout?

That's the smell of a printer bought and paid for...  sure does smell like a barn 




> Fake (left) and real ballots

----------


## Carlybee

They should put stickers or something on the back of the real ones

----------


## RabbitMan

RNC operatives being behind the fake slate shenanigans would make sense...I heard one guy on a live-feed saying he remembers one guy with a Ron Paul t-shirt on handing out what he thought were Ron Paul slates, but that he got a photo of himself taken with an establishment official.  Sounds fishy...

----------


## PaulSoHard

If we have a 2/3 majority I think that would be a good idea

----------


## bb23

Disgusting. If I were there, I'd be kicking some ass.

----------


## PatriotOne

> The delegates being bound is Delegate binding rule #5.  Is someone going to challenge adoption of the rules?


Hoping for that to be the surprise move once we know we got the numbers

----------


## rb3b3

anyone know what they are voting on right now in nevada?

----------


## deadfish

> anyone know what they are voting on right now in nevada?


Someone on Ustream said Nevada is off due to recess. Idk though.

NV stream was great, even with just the audio it was good.

----------


## PatriotOne

Ha! RT“@RalstonFlash: GOP unity: Ron Paul supporters wearing"Mitt Romney flip flops,"w/conflicting Romney quotes.#nvgop http://lockerz.com/s/206704031

----------


## bb23

> Ha! RT“@RalstonFlash: GOP unity: Ron Paul supporters wearing"Mitt Romney flip flops,"w/conflicting Romney quotes.#nvgop http://lockerz.com/s/206704031


LOL, that is great. We're so much classier than the cheating other side.

----------


## PatriotOne

> anyone know what they are voting on right now in nevada?


I don' think they are voting on aqnything right now,  Speeches perhaps.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Nevada stream back up ....

----------


## PatriotOne

> Nevada stream back up ....


I can't get any streams so if you can tell what's happening report pls.  Lot's of twitter feed but they aren't really giving good info.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Right now some guy involved in NV GOP 2008/2010 is speechifying (thanking people, etc.) Nothing important right now.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> I can't get any streams so if you can tell what's happening report pls.  Lot's of twitter feed but they aren't really giving good info.


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## PatriotOne

Josh Putnam ‏ @FHQ 
MT @RalstonFlash: Paul folks claim 750 of their supporters checked in. ] If so, would have more than 60%of now-estimated 1200 delegates #nvgop

----------


## Ray

fake

----------


## Titus

Love the doublespeak. Official is fake. Of course, anything with the word "protect" is probably NOT a Ron Paul slogan. LOL

----------


## rb3b3

> Josh Putnam ‏ @FHQ 
> MT @RalstonFlash: Paul folks claim 750 of their supporters checked in. ] If so, would have more than 60%of now-estimated 1200 delegates #nvgop


WOW!!!! IF THIS IS IN FACT TRUE THEN ... GOODNIGHT ESTABLISHMENT IN NEVADA!!! OH YEAH AND TO YOU MSM...... BLACK THIS OUT TOO!

----------


## VictorB

> Josh Putnam ‏ @FHQ 
> MT @RalstonFlash: Paul folks claim 750 of their supporters checked in. ] If so, would have more than 60%of now-estimated 1200 delegates #nvgop


WOOHOO!  I hope this is true.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Guests are being admonished not to try to vote during voice votes ...

----------


## PatriotOne

*Republican delegation divided at state convention*By Anjeanette Damon (contact)

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2012...te-convention/

Saturday, May 5, 2012 | 11:15 a.m.

A deeply divided contingent of more than 1,200 Republicans has gathered at a Sparks casino to elect delegates to the national convention in Tampa, Fl.

Within an hour of the convention being gaveled open, accusations of fake ballots, scuffles over seating and brief disagreements over rules erupted.

Overall, however, business proceeded rather smoothly with a delegation that seemed tipped toward Texas Rep. Ron Paul, who is scheduled to speak this afternoon.

Josh Romney, whose father Mitt Romney is the presumed GOP nominee, gave a brief speech to the crowd, focusing his attacks on Barack Obama.

“This is a very important state for us,” Josh Romney told the crowd, which applauded politely but didn’t erupt into raucous cheers. “We’re campaigning hard here, we’re going to continue to campaign hard here.”

Romney won the Nevada caucus on Feb. 4 with 50 percent of the vote.

But despite coming in third, Paul’s campaign has been organizing to control the state convention and elect a majority slate of national delegates. It’s part of a state-by-state strategy to send enough delegates to Tampa to influence the national convention.

Romney’s forces appeared organized, positioning vote whips in bright orange hats throughout the convention hall to cue supporters on how to vote on specific motions.

But Paul’s supporters have spent months training delegates on the arcane rules governing the convention and have built an elaborate network to communicate with them on the floor.

Still, mischief ensued, with a “fake” slate of Paul delegates being circulated on the convention floor.

“Let’s be grown up folks,” said Rachel Stephens, a Paul delegate who took to the microphone to chastise delegates passing out a “fake” slate of Paul delegate candidates.

“I don’t care if Romney wins legitimately, but if he wins because of fake stuff, I have a problem with that,” she said.

----------


## puppetmaster

Delegate count 1627

----------


## Occam's Banana

Credentials report: 1627 total delegates

----------


## PatriotOne

Jon Ralston ‏ @RalstonFlash 
Final delegate count at #nvgop is 1,627. So my original 1,500 estimate was close, may be closer to 50-50 between Paul and Romney. #nvgop

----------


## RabbitMan

> Credentials report: 1627 total delegates


And we have 750 confirmed?

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> Credentials report: 1627 total delegates


If only 750 Paul supporters checked in, let's hope about 100 of them did not.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Credentials report: 1627 total delegates


so the battle begins,http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64SpAIuZ3o0&feature=related<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64SpAIuZ3o0&amp;feature=related">

----------


## Karsten

what's up with these guests in the room

----------


## Indy Vidual

> miles dunn ‏ @milesdunn 
> Seating chaos taking place before doors are closed. 
> 
> photo....
> #nvgop http://pic.twitter.com/aHUECtSX


Twitter is over capacity.

Please wait a moment and try again. For more information, check out Twitter Status.

----------


## PatriotOne

Steve Sebelius ‏ @SteveSebelius 

Oh, no! Reports from the floor of compromised credentials! Motion ruled out of order, ruling appealed. It's crazy time! #NVGOP

----------


## Danan

What the hell is happening there? o_O

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

WHY IS EVERYONE CONFUSED?!

----------


## RonPaulRules

Everyone Calm down!

----------


## PatriotOne

Anjeanette Damon ‏ @AnjeanetteDamon 
MORE #nvgop craziness. Delegate alleges "credentials compromised." Says credentials may have been stolen. Chair says it's been dealt with.

----------


## cstarace

> WHY IS EVERYONE CONFUSED?!


This...

----------


## Barrex

This is one of these posts:

Can someone post in short what happend so far?

----------


## Danan

Apparently there are "guests" in the room (establishment guests) and the Ron Paul people fear they just vote anyway and compromise the results. Omg...

----------


## Dutch

Reality TV doesn't come any better than this...
..only this time it's business. Go RP Delegates!!!!

----------


## Occam's Banana

Motion to eliminate 419 delegates seated after 9 AM ...

----------


## PatriotOne

Steve Sebelius ‏ @SteveSebelius 
Now #NVGOP preparing for division of the house over the motion to sustain ruling of chair on the motion to accept the creds report.

Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet 
Delete 
FavoritedFavorite 4m  FreeAmericanPatriots ‏ @PatriotTVlive 
propaganda ( #nvgop live at http://ustre.am/Khxm/1)

Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 5m  Nick Roehl ‏ @NRoehl 
Can't win, then cheat RT @FHQ: Fake Paul delegate slate lists have made appearances at both #nvgop and #megop conventions.

Expand Collapse Reply RetweetedRetweet Delete FavoritedFavorite 5m  John Yowan ‏ @Yowan 
motion to separate guests from delegates, move them to back. ( #nvgop live at http://ustre.am/Khxm/1)

----------


## rb3b3

i am sooooooooooooooooo confused its not even funny!

----------


## drummergirl

> This is one of these posts:
> 
> Can someone post in short what happend so far?


http://static-cdn1.ustream.tv/swf/li...&rmalang=en_US

live stream link

if you can listen in; this is hardcore stuff.

Right now there is a dispute about the credentials report.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Motion to elimate 419 delegates seated after 9 AM ...


OK, do the 419 get to vote on this?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

We cant seam to vote because we cant decide how to vote for the voting of how to vote and who can vote.

----------


## Danan

It's not good for my health to watch this.

----------


## Danan

> We cant seam to vote because we cant decide how to vote for the voting of how to vote and who can vote.


Yeah that's kind of a tricky situation, to vote for who is allowed to vote.

----------


## dirtdigger

> OK, do the 419 get to vote on this?


Who wants them out? Romney folks or RP folks.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> OK, do the 419 get to vote on this?


I would presume so. Don't see how they could be eliminated until they are eliminated, but who knows?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Who wants them out? Romney folks or RP folks.


we do

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Who wants them out? Romney folks or RP folks.


Not sure. Romney I *think* (judging by the enthusiasm of applause for points being made against the motion).

EDIT: Or PatriotOne may be right. It's pretty chaotic & the feed isn't the best.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> I would presume so. Don't see how they could be eliminated until they are eliminated, but who knows?


When in doubt start w/ _Occam's Banana._.

----------


## PatriotOne

Jon Ralston ‏ @RalstonFlash 
Paul folks in uproar, clearly because they think total closer to 1,200. Think strength has been diluted by THE ESTABLISHMENT. #nvgop

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

They are not excluding the additional delegates after 9:00

----------


## UtahApocalypse

We just got screwed

----------


## AdamT

> They are not excluding the additional delegates after 9:00


Good or bad for us? I'm confused.

----------


## rb3b3

> They are not excluding the additional delegates after 9:00


good for us or bad?

----------


## RonPaulRules

Damn we lost.

----------


## ross11988

> we do


You thinking the same thing I am? Those 400+ delegates are not enthusiastic like RP people and showed up late because they're not hardcore like us?

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

Calling for a manual count!!!

----------


## dirtdigger

> They are not excluding the additional delegates after 9:00


Chaos erupts!

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

$#@!IN' CHEATERS!!!


Who was the idiot that did that?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Motion to Remove the Chair!!!

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

Motion made to remove chair.

----------


## economics102

Motion just made to remove the chair!

----------


## cstarace

Jesus $#@!ing Christ...

----------


## RabbitMan

So we lost Nevada?  damn.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> So we lost Nevada?  damn.


Not going down without a fight

----------


## digitaldean

> So we lost Nevada?  damn.


Yea. We needed more people.

----------


## AdamT

Damn this is getting gnarly.

----------


## ShibbitySparks

This is absolutely insane

----------


## rb3b3

what exactly did we lose?

----------


## FindLiberty

Motion on floor is to modify the delegate credentials report to exclude ~419 people arriving after 9am to be excluded? *This will impact quorum and majority vote % required. * Does the 9am cutoff time even matter? ISSUE is has the vote to accept the "rules" valid since hundreds more arrived since that vote... now they are trapped in the middle of another motion to accept or reject 400 late arrivals...  NEY is a RP win... I think.  The 400 will be included.  Because of this, they need to vote to accept RULES again?  Too many issues flying at same time.

The "financials" accounting report will be accepted? Now a motion for a manual count.  Now they want to vote to remove the chair!

just prior to this issue, because there are so many "visitors" using a voice vote leaves unclear results.  It seems like the standing vote solution is a better idea than using a voice vote (to screen out visitors who are not eligible to vote).

"Simon says stand up" *Are the Ron Paul people up or down on this one?* Very confusing. Hate to see it go down the crapper because Simon gets it wrong for Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Yeah seems like we lost Nevada. That sucks! We needed more people. Hopefully we can win Maine.

----------


## AdamT

> what exactly did we lose?


Apparently something like 400 "delegates" registered after 9am, most of which are establishment shills to overrule our majority. There was a motion to disallow or allow them. The "allow" passed, basically screwing us.

----------


## ShibbitySparks

> Yea. We needed more people.



How in the hell have you deduced that?

----------


## dancjm

Is there a stream?

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

When are they going to remove the guests. That should be the first order of business.

----------


## rb3b3

> Apparently something like 400 "delegates" registered after 9am, most of which are establishment shills to overrule out majority. There was a motion to disallow or allow them. The "allow" passed, basically screwing us.


were those 400 people allowed to vote on whether or not their vote counts?

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> Is there a stream?


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## dirtdigger

> were those 400 people allowed to vote on whether or not their vote counts?


Yes they were. It was a voice vote. So anyone could shout No.

----------


## digitaldean

> How in the hell have you deduced that?


Because we don't have a majority?

----------


## MelissaCato

Unbelievable.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

Finally they are addressing the guests.

----------


## AdamT

> were those 400 people allowed to vote on whether or not their vote counts?


Oddly enough, yes.

----------


## PatriotOne

This is bad.  Everyone was suppose to be registered by 9a.m.  Straglers after that were allowed to register.   Ruled by Chair to include in vote.

----------


## PaulSoHard

They want war we will bring it

----------


## rb3b3

how can those 400 people be allowed to vote whether then can vote or not? what the fk sense does that make? of course they are all going to vote yes!!!! and i thought the chair was one of our people? what the fkkkkkkkkkkk is going on in nevada????????????? and what exactly did we lose in nevada so far?

----------


## RonPaulRules

RIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!

----------


## FindLiberty

1146 - in room can vote?  (can't recount and account for time of registration)  Accept credentials report.

Who are the (many) additional visitors/guest?  Need standing counts! Yays and Nays can't be confirmed.

What does replacing the Chair have to do with this?

----------


## PatriotOne

John Yowan ‏ @Yowan 
Written votes are needed and guest need to be removed at #NVGOP convention. ( #nvgop live at http://ustre.am/Khxm/1)

View videoHide videoReply RetweetedRetweet 
Delete 
FavoritedFavorite 2m  Sandra Chereb ‏ @SandraChereb 
Debate at the moment, how to decipher voice votes of 1,146 delegates when hall packed with guests. #nvgop

----------


## Danan

> were those 400 people allowed to vote on whether or not their vote counts?


It was vocal, so even all the guests who are no delegates at all could have voted for it technically. At least if I understand it correctly.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

The broadcasters of the feed are commenting on how Romney people were trucked in after 9:00

----------


## No Free Beer

> When are they going to remove the guests. That should be the first order of business.


can someone describe who these "guests" are and why they are there?

----------


## eleganz

as long as we get rid of the 'guests'  then we won't lose the delegate counts, right?

----------


## Lightweis

OH MY SCIENCE! I thought nevada was a shoe in

----------


## FindLiberty

Many of the 400 late arrivals were MR implants?  Some question of their credentials...

----------


## rb3b3

are these romneys guests allowed to vote that were trucked in after 9 am?

----------


## AdamT

> can someone describe who these "guests" are and why they are there?


Romney people trucked in to overrule our honest majority.

----------


## LibertAtOnce

> Is there a stream?


http://http://static-cdn1.ustream.tv...&rmalang=en_US

good quality sound

----------


## Occam's Banana

OK. Looks like PatriotOne is right. It appears to be US who wanted to get rid of the 419 delegates. So, the question now becomes - did they decide to try to screw us at the START of the convention this time, rather than at the "END" (like last time).

----------


## VictorB

There must be a written revote of the original 1200 to allow the other 400. That is the only fair and real option.

----------


## FindLiberty

YES - re-certify!  please

----------


## rb3b3

if they revote on the 400 extra people those extra 400 people should not be allowed to vote on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eleganz

PUT EM IN A ROOM WITH A BIG SCREEN TEEVEE!

----------


## No Free Beer

> Romney people trucked in to overrule our honest majority.


why are they $#@!ing allowed in there? Are they sitting delegates?

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

Just remove the guests from the room for crying out loud!!!

----------


## dancjm

This is fascinating.

----------


## Noblegeorge

So these 'guests' are actually going to be allowed vote?

----------


## rb3b3

> Just remove the guests from the room for crying out loud!!!


if they remove guests can they recount for the extra 400 pple to be allowed to vote?

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> There must be a written revote of the original 1200 to allow the other 400. That is the only fair and real option.


True but they need to remove the guests since they are vocally voting on the issues on the floor.

----------


## economics102

Where did Romney get 400 people from at the last minute?

----------


## rb3b3

> True but they need to remove the guests since they are vocally voting on the issues on the floor.


do we want this current chairman to be removed?

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

we got cheated wow gg so stupid

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

They are claiming there are over 1700 people in the room.

----------


## Danan

> why are they $#@!ing allowed in there? Are they sitting delegates?


Maybe they phoned alternates from every county where less then the allowed number of delegates showed up before 9 a.m.

----------


## LibertAtOnce

head count was done over 1700 people in the convention and only 1146 delegates

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> head count was done over 1700 people in the convention and only 1146 delegates


Romney bussed ppl in probably.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Politics is no fun.

----------


## EvilNight

1146 delegates in the preliminary report, yet "over 1700" people in the room.

The convention is attempting to move forward with a quorum of the 1700 total in the room on the basis that they cannot determine who the delegates actually are and when the registered.

This is a farce. There are several hundred 'guests' in the room interfering with the process. NOTHING can be accomplished until they are removed. Only those 1146 can be allowed to vote, otherwise this gathering serves no purpose.

----------


## PatriotOne

Elizabeth Crum (E!!) ‏ @elizcrum 
Motion to remove Chair voted down. #finally #moveon #nvgop

----------


## rb3b3

wow if thats is in fact true that there is 1146 delegates and there are 1700 people in room what happens?

----------


## Lightweis

This is fraud. DO some people over!

----------


## PatriotOne

The twitter thread must be trending.  Spammers selling stuff have arrived enmass.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

It's simple. A complete accounting of eligible delegates and removal of others is the only thing acceptable.

----------


## XTreat

It is normal to allow guests to attend conventions. I have a guest ticket to the GA GOP convention.

----------


## rb3b3

how fast do you think romney people can make up fake badges? is 30 minutes enough time?

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

They are breaking for lunch and they will only allow those with delegate badges. Now saying no guests will be allowed back in.

----------


## TruePatriot44

Guests usually are allowed, but they are most definitely not allowed to participate in voice votes.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> how fast do you think romney people can make up fake badges? is 30 minutes enough time?


Good point.

----------


## rb3b3

ok so can anyone tell me what we actually lost in nevada?

----------


## AdamT

Send some of our people to every Kinkos and copy shop in the area. Then videotape and bust Romney people making fake delegate credentials.

----------


## Danan

We should phone Ron Paul alternates to show up and attend, since this is obviously no problem for the Romney guys. If they would just stand around and vote anyway like the guests and Romney-late comers - how could they tell who is who?

----------


## rb3b3

WE HAVE TO REMOVE THOSE 400 PEOPLE THAT SIGNED IN AFTER 9 AM!!!!!!!!!!!! CAN WE DO THIS? IS THIS POSSIBLE?

----------


## eleganz

ok so great...now non-delegates shouldn't be able to get in.  

RP people should be taking pics of all known non-delegates and re-checking after recess.

----------


## EvilNight

That's the problem.

The guests and the elected delegates are indistinguishable from each other in the room.

They have taken a break for lunch. 

Upon returning, only those with delegate badges will be seated. The rest will be separated but still allowed to watch - but not participate.

----------


## Carson

It looks like we need to divide our people into groups that can keep an eye on their leader. It sort of seems many are. Still a lot of confusion. 

Maybe if the leaders had three leaders patched into them with ear-buds.

----------


## bluesc

> Send some of our people to every Kinkos and copy shop in the area. Then videotape and bust Romney people making fake delegate credentials.


Probably already made. Romney's campaign staff aren't new to politics.

----------


## rb3b3

FAKE DELEGATE BADGES ARE ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PaulSoHard

If I could describe the State convention in one word: cluster$#@!.

----------


## Danan

> Guests usually are allowed, but they are most definitely not allowed to participate in voice votes.


With 1700 people in a room how could you tell who shouted what?

----------


## airborne373

Convention goers. You have every right to stand at the door with a clipboard and tally the delegates, id's, Romeny or Paul etc. Good to have the data. Assign a few people to do this. IMO.

----------


## BestVirginia

This




> Send some of our people to every Kinkos and copy shop in the area. Then videotape and bust Romney people making fake delegate credentials.


and this




> We should phone Ron Paul alternates to show up and attend, since this is obviously no problem for the Romney guys. If they would just stand around and vote anyway like the guests and Romney-late comers - how could they tell who is who?

----------


## Carson

People are saying no motion to break for lunch so it isn't official. Ron Paul people don't leave!

----------


## TruePatriot44

Nevada has always been corrupt.

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> That's the problem.
> 
> The guests and the elected delegates are indistinguishable from each other in the room.
> 
> They have taken a break for lunch. 
> 
> Upon returning, only those with delegate badges will be seated. The rest will be separated but still allowed to watch - but not participate.


What will stop them from taking part in voice votes?

----------


## RDM

If they break for lunch, what they need is a master list of those registered delegates. Upon return, they need to cross check those entering against the master list and not rely solely on badges. GD, this is not rocket science.

----------


## PatriotOne

Back under control?  I dunno....

Geoff Dornan ‏ @NvDornan 
#nvgop: mori nrecesses for lunch saying ron Paul speech will happen on schedule after and delegates will show badges to enter.

----------


## Adrock

Just have an accurate count of every person that comes back in. If there is over the original 1100, then call shenanigans.

----------


## Occam's Banana

What. A. Fustercluck.

----------


## EvilNight

As I understand it, the sergeant at arms will be watching the guests, and if any attempt to participate in voice voting they will be escorted from the premises.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Maybe some of Mittens people will get tired and not come back.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Its no surprise these things are going to happen, it pretty much has at nearly every other delegate caucus thats gone on. I dont get all this 'standing up and sitting down' and this 'voice vote' nonsense. Whatever happened to pen and paper and ballots or some kind of way that a physical trail is left?

Like what's gonna be next, rubbing your tummy in circles while standing on your head and balancing a glass of water to vote?

----------


## Danan

There is no way they don't have a list of names of delegates who joined the convention in time. The preliminary report exists - or how could the know the number. This report has to have names on it, hasn't it?

Or did they "lose" it by accident? C'mon.

----------


## Carlybee

Comment here about the shananigans...get it on the local news.

http://www.8newsnow.com/story/181545...ominate-nv-gop

----------


## RDM

> Maybe some of Mittens people will get tired and not come back.


...or not want to cancel their afternoon Country Club Tee times.

----------


## teacherone

executive summary?

----------


## PatriotOne

> executive summary?


chaos.

----------


## Danan

I understand that the ultimate rules are put in place at the convention. But there have to be existing rules on who the people are who vote on those new rules...

And if its true that only the delegates from the preliminary report are eligible to vote, then how in the world can they not know who those people are? That's just insane.

----------


## PatriotOne

Hopefully all the spammers who have come to the NVGOP twitter feed will be gone by the time the convention starts up after luhch.  It was a hot feed and they swarmed it.

----------


## Adrock

> I understand that the ultimate rules are put in place at the convention. But there have to be existing rules on who the people are who vote on those new rules...
> 
> And if its true that only the delegates from the preliminary report are eligible to vote, then how in the world can they not know who those people are? That's just insane.


Maybe lunch was called so they could figure it out.

----------


## Barrex

Is current chair Ron Paul guy or ?

----------


## phyregold

who has the streaming link

----------


## EvilNight

The executive summary is that NV has accomplished precisely nothing so far, due to fighting over who gets to vote - the 1700 people in the room, or the 1146 elected delegates. I'm hearing rumors and reports of 400 romney supporters bussed in at the last minute but don't know how accurate that is. There were *false* delegate slates of romney delegates labelled as ron paul delegates being passed around but that was quashed very quickly.

After NV comes back from lunch, apparently they will be seating delegates in one area and guests in another based on badges. The guests will be allowed to watch but not to participate. If any guests attempt to participate they will be ejected.

I'm skeptical that they will be very effective in sorting out delegates from what I've seen. The chair doesn't seem to care at all and seems happy to just let the room do the voting. It doesn't even look malicious, I think they are genuinely exasperated that suddenly, so many people care that only official delegates do the voting. At least their parliamentarian seems on the ball.

The streaming links for today are...

Nevada (this thread): http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention
Maine: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/octojofo

The Nevada one is currently down due to lunch.

----------


## rb3b3

AFTER ONLY THE REAL DELEGATES ARE allowed back in, can they revote on the extra 350-400 people who came late? or do we still have the numbers and that wont matter?

----------


## justatrey

OK here's my summary, as best as I understand it for those who haven't been following. Someone correct me if I'm wrong about this...

Romney supporter (or supporters?) was caught distributing fake Ron Paul delegate lists which actually contained Romney delegates. There are ~1700 in the room, even though there are only 1146 delegates. Only those 1146 are allowed to vote, but the others have been participating in the vocal votes which isn't allowed. Paul campaign says we have 750 delegates signed in which would be a majority of 1146. Apparently Romney bused in 400+ "guests" after the start of the convention? The chairman announced that after lunch all will be required to show proof of being a delegate. Although the chairman is apparently not on our side.

Or something like that.

----------


## LibertAtOnce

> executive summary?


only the chair has been voted so far.

Nothing else has been voted upon.

1700+ people taking part in the convention when only 1146 delegates are allocated.

Lunch time now and when the delegates return they must show their credentials to get back in.

This has only just started.


Hopefully this helps

----------


## rb3b3

ok so that means we have not lost ANY votes yet in nevada am i correct???????

----------


## UtahApocalypse

I thought we had won the chair..... this guy is NOT us at all.

----------


## economics102

> ok so that means we have not lost ANY votes yet in nevada am i correct???????


Correct, the only real vote that has taken place so far is for the chair, which the Paul and Romney camps apparently pre-agreed on.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I understand that the ultimate rules are put in place at the convention. But there have to be existing rules on who the people are who vote on those new rules...
> 
> And if its true that only the delegates from the preliminary report are eligible to vote, then how in the world can they not know who those people are? That's just insane.


My understanding (which may be incorrect) is that limiting voters to those on the preliminary credentials report would require adoption of a new rule ... which would require a vote ...which wouldn't take place until after adoption of the (non-preliminary) credentials report ...

Can you say "Catch-22" ...

----------


## EvilNight

That is correct. Nothing has been lost or gained in Nevada at this time. Just infighting over making sure that only elected delegates vote.

----------


## Noblegeorge

Chairs getting a rough time, but he made the right call there with regards to letting in only the people with credentials after lunch.

----------


## PatriotOne

> The executive summary is that NV has accomplished precisely nothing so far, due to fighting over who gets to vote - the 1700 people in the room, or the 1146 elected delegates. I'm hearing rumors and reports of 400 romney supporters bussed in at the last minute but don't know how accurate that is. There were *false* delegate slates of romney delegates labelled as ron paul delegates being passed around but that was quashed very quickly.
> 
> After NV comes back from lunch, apparently they will be seating delegates in one area and guests in another based on badges. The guests will be allowed to watch but not to participate. If any guests attempt to participate they will be ejected.
> 
> I'm skeptical that they will be very effective in sorting out delegates from what I've seen. The chair doesn't seem to care at all and seems happy to just let the room do the voting. It doesn't even look malicious, I think they are genuinely exasperated that suddenly, so many people care that only official delegates do the voting. At least their parliamentarian seems on the ball.
> 
> The streaming links for today are...
> 
> Nevada (this thread): http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention
> ...


Are you personally at the convention?  Was there some kind of previous agreement on who chaired the convention prior to the caucus?

----------


## phyregold

did we win the chair?

----------


## TrishW

yeah, what do you mean... "the chairman is not on our side" ?

I thought he was our guy?

----------


## BestVirginia

> ok so that means we have not lost ANY votes yet in nevada am i correct???????


If they sort out the extra 500 people from the real delegates, then things could swing our way fairly quickly. That's only possible if they find an acceptable way of discerning between the two. So far, that has meant chaos. But now people will come back from lunch fat and happy and we'll see what happens. Hopefully the Ron Paul supporters come back ready to fight.

----------


## economics102

Yeah, the chair is not one of us but he hasn't been completely horrible either.

----------


## digitaldean

> That is correct. Nothing has been lost or gained in Nevada at this time. Just infighting over making sure that only elected delegates vote.


I thought they did a fake vote and the Mitt people had more votes? So thats not good.

----------


## rb3b3

> Correct, the only real vote that has taken place so far is for the chair, which the Paul and Romney camps apparently pre-agreed on.


ok so with that being said, once they only allow the 1146 delegates back in, we should have the majority because we had 750 rp supporters registered.... am i correct in that?

----------


## Bronies-4-Paul

I'm filled with trepidation. I can only hope our delegates have the acumen and knowledge of Robert's Rules to clear out the bused in Rmoney supporters.

----------


## economics102

To those asking about the chair: from what I understand the Romney and Paul camps pre-agreed on a chair who they both felt would be reasonably impartial. So there was no battle for the chair like we had (and won) in Maine this morning.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

My concern is that the 400+ late comers are Romney people who were bussed in and were then registered after 9:00. When everyone returns from lunch they will be included and since the co-chair stated that there is no time stamp on the registration forums, they can not be motioned to be excluded.

----------


## kathy88

I hope Ron's speech includes telling the delegates that whoever was handing out fake slates should be ashamed of themselves.

----------


## invisible

Why isn't there a headline yet that says "romney caught trying to stack NV state convention"?  Where is the media on this one?

----------


## kathy88

> My concern is that the 400+ late comers are Romney people who were bussed in and were then registered after 9:00. When everyone returns from lunch they will be included and since the co-chair stated that there is no time stamp on the registration forums, they can not be motioned to be excluded.



Anyone in NV not there that we can get there by after lunch?

----------


## EvilNight

I'm not at the convention, just watching it since the stream went live. I figured Nevada would be a circus, and so far it hasn't disappointed in that regard.

----------


## economics102

> ok so with that being said, once they only allow the 1146 delegates back in, we should have the majority because we had 750 rp supporters registered.... am i correct in that?


If we can weed out the people Romney bussed in, we should have a majority. But it's not clear if we'll be able to successfully do that.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> My concern is that the 400+ late comers are Romney people who were bussed in and were then registered after 9:00. When everyone returns from lunch they will be included and since the co-chair stated that there is no time stamp on the registration forums, they can not be motioned to be excluded.


^^^ This and that seems to be the plan. 

We got screwed. Who the F!#$ had the bright idea to agree on a Chair with the Romney Camp?? We are going to lose NV

----------


## Scott_in_PA

Are the credentials serialize or numbered in some way themselves ?

I would like a pic of a good credential.

----------


## PatriotOne

Re: The Chairman....

The Chaorman was nominated and not challenged by either the Romney or Paul camp.  It appeared that there must of been some kind of agreement with the reps of both sides to accept him that must of been done at some earlier point in time (prior to convention).

----------


## teacherone

don't panic yet!

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> If we can weed out the people Romney bussed in, we should have a majority. But it's not clear if we'll be able to successfully do that.


The issue is it's unclear who they are since there is no time stamp on the registration forums. This was stated by the co-chair.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> To those asking about the chair: from what I understand the Romney and Paul camps pre-agreed on a chair who they both felt would be reasonably impartial. So there was no battle for the chair like we had (and won) in Maine this morning.


The Paul campaign should not have agreed to this. You cannot have an impartial chair in this scenario. If we had our guy as chair, the issue with the extra 400 people would have been sorted out fairly quickly. This is what we get for trusting the snake (Romney).

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> If we can weed out the people Romney bussed in, we should have a majority. But it's not clear if we'll be able to successfully do that.


Yea, i can just imagine the scene on the bus. Probably a bunch of old farts all armed with metamucil and ensure, like its a LV tour, waddling like penguins to go vote for their savior of entitlements.  So damn pathetic.

----------


## Carson

> Yeah, the chair is not one of us but he hasn't been completely horrible either.



The world is watching.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> To those asking about the chair: from what I understand the Romney and Paul camps pre-agreed on a chair who they both felt would be reasonably impartial. So there was no battle for the chair like we had (and won) in Maine this morning.


Uhh...is that like the Karl Rove 'Gentleman's Agreement' they did in IA with Santorum and Romney, with the missing counties, lights going out, and missing trucks?

----------


## Real_CaGeD

> The world is watching.


Yes, this is big.

----------


## Occam's Banana

So the preliminary credentials report has 1146 delegates.

The (non-preliminary) credentials report has 1627 delegates. (I don't know if this credentials report has been adopted yet.)

Someone (apparently an RP supporter ?) moved to unseat 419 "late" delegates who had been registered after 9 AM. (It is unclear where this 419 figure comes from)

And there is some unspecified number of guests who are not supposed to vote (but ...).

Oh, yeah, and there's apparently no way to identify who those "late" delegates might have been.

----------


## EvilNight

Ron Paul supporter just explaining it all.

They are indeed verifying delegates now and taking steps to guarantee that only those who are on the master list will be allowed to vote. Guests will NOT be in the room at all. Press will be in the room but separated and watched to guarantee they are not participating.

All of this is apparently due to the chairman's decisions alone, so we have him to thank for restoring fairness to the assembly.

----------


## EvilNight

We have confirmation that *there are indeed counterfeit delegate badges in play.* The chair is aware of this and it is being addressed as they verify the delegates entering the room.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Ron Paul supporter just explaining it all.
> 
> They are indeed verifying delegates now and taking steps to guarantee that only those who are on the master list will be allowed to vote. Guests will NOT be in the room at all. Press will be in the room but separated and watched to guarantee they are not participating.
> 
> All of this is apparently due to the chairman's decisions alone, so we have him to thank for restoring fairness to the assembly.


The problem is the people that REGISTERED and were CREDENTIALED after 9am. They WILL be allowed in to be seated.

----------


## kathy88

> We have confirmation that *there are indeed counterfeit delegate badges in play.* The chair is aware of this and it is being addressed as they verify the delegates entering the room.


I hope they are ALL NVGOP establishment peeps. We might get some good press out of this yet.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> Are the credentials serialize or numbered in some way themselves ?
> 
> I would like a pic of a good credential.


^this - because it go stuck at the bottom of the last page.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> only those who are on the master list will be allowed to vote.


Were the late comers on the master list?

----------


## digitaldean

> Ron Paul supporter just explaining it all.
> 
> They are indeed verifying delegates now and taking steps to guarantee that only those who are on the master list will be allowed to vote. Guests will NOT be in the room at all. Press will be in the room but separated and watched to guarantee they are not participating.
> 
> All of this is apparently due to the chairman's decisions alone, so we have him to thank for restoring fairness to the assembly.


Does that mean that Paul will still have over 60% of the votes? So will this take the number back down to 1100...somthing? And is this removing the 400 people that came after 9am?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Why isn't there a headline yet that says "romney caught trying to stack NV state convention"?  Where is the media on this one?


Send it to Maddow. She'll put up a headline like that.

----------


## EvilNight

> The problem is the people that REGISTERED and were CREDENTIALED after 9am. They WILL be allowed in to be seated.


The Ron Paul supporter who was interviewed said they plan to address that with points and motions once all of the delegates are seated.

It seems as if the original 1146+alternates will vote on if newcomers are to be allowed or not.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

I don't understand how they can eliminate the 419 late arrivals if they don't know who they are.  I also don't understand how they know there were 419 late arrivals if they don't know what time people arrived at.

----------


## Lightweis

Whens the stream coming back??

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
The people handing out fake #RonPaul slates had fake delegate badges and wore #RonPaul shirts to blend in. #NVGOP

Oh wow, Romney.

----------


## kathy88

> I don't understand how they can eliminate the 419 late arrivals if they don't know who they are.  I also don't understand how they know there were 419 late arrivals if they don't know what time people arrived at.


Exactly.

----------


## Titus

> We have confirmation that *there are indeed counterfeit delegate badges in play.* The chair is aware of this and it is being addressed as they verify the delegates entering the room.


Link? Twitter comment?

----------


## Ranger29860

> I don't understand how they can eliminate the 419 late arrivals if they don't know who they are.  I also don't understand how they know there were 419 late arrivals if they don't know what time people arrived at.


Is there a master list based on the actual people who were voted in at the county level? Maybe I am misunderstanding this whole thing but why are they just not checking id's and kicking those out who were neve elected as a delegate?

----------


## rodo1776

If the issue on how many delegates is /was that there was a rule that to be seated you must have checked in by 9:00AM then:

1)	Presumably if there was a rule we would have known that and been watching as 9:00Am came and went. In that case we could have seen that the majority of the late attendees looked primarily Romney or Paul. If it appeared that a majority of the late attendees appeared to be our votes then nothing would be said. If they appeared to be Romney majority then immediately something should have been done to either stop it or make sure there was a time stamp on the late check ins so as to be able to ID them later and make a challenge.

2)	The chair and credentials committee chairwoman says there is no way to know who checked in after 9:00Am. Hard to believe but if so then my question is:
When checking in at the tables I presume you need to show ID then they make sure you are on the list and then give you the credential badge which has your name, county/precinct district whatever. 
Does anyone know whether we were watching at 9:00Am and aware of the rule and more importantly are there now 1650 some delegates walking around with badges or just 1146 or whatever the preliminary report showed? 
If everyone was issued badges including the late after 9:00Am people then we are screwed if there is no time stamp since after lunch all 1650 come in and we may not have the majority. Or we are in better shape if the majority of the late people were ours.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> All of this is apparently due to the chairman's decisions alone, so we have him to thank for restoring fairness to the assembly.


He's supposed to be someone that the Paul & Romney camps agreed on. I don't have any problems with the guy (so far).

He seems to be genuinely trying to handle things in a fair and orderly manner. But the situation is just so FUBAR ... not his fault, though.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Link? Twitter comment?


It was on the stream being explained by Ron Paul supporters. Apparently that was the woman who stood up and got this whole thing called out, if I understood what she said.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Lmao, fake badges. Honestly, glad to see NV didnt disappoint yet again, with more bread and circus theatrics  I guess their next plan will be to put card board cut outs in the seats. I mean, yea, they must be real, they 'look' like real people!!

----------


## Titus

> John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
> The people handing out fake #RonPaul slates had fake delegate badges and wore #RonPaul shirts to blend in. #NVGOP
> 
> Oh wow, Romney.


Did the stream catch a picture of any of the fake badges or people handing out fake sheets? Is the stream recorded? Or is it played and dumped?

----------


## rb3b3

is it possible for someone to post a picture of the fake delegate badges?

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> The Ron Paul supporter who was interviewed said they plan to address that with points and motions once all of the delegates are seated.
> 
> It seems as if the original 1146+alternates will vote on if newcomers are to be allowed or not.


The problem is that the delegates who will be voting on this are inclusive of the 400+ late comers, and they cant distinguish who those individuals are in order to exclude them.

----------


## twomp

> The problem is the people that REGISTERED and were CREDENTIALED after 9am. They WILL be allowed in to be seated.


I don't think we should get as worked up about this as we seem to be doing. IF they ARE registered and credentialed, then they are simply late voters. I personally have been late to many events so I don't see the correlation between being late AND cheating. If there are rules that say that late comers MUST be removed then they should handle that but I don't think being late is the same as cheating especially if they are Registered and Credentialed.

----------


## kathy88

> is it possible for someone to post a picture of the fake delegate badges?


Love to see vid of a romney supporter handing out fake RP slates wearing RP gear. THAT would get some attention.

----------


## EvilNight

> He seems to be genuinely trying to handle things in a fair and orderly manner. But the situation is just so FUBAR ... not his fault, though.


I agree. The panel seems simply overwhelmed by the bickering, it caught them completely off guard. I suspect they took the lunch break so abruptly both to sort out the delegates and to try and find out WTF is going on and to find some way to proceed. Ron Paul is speaking there later and at this rate it doesn't look like they will be done in time. The chair mentioned that and asked that people try to calm down.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Is it possible after this is done that a class action lawsuit can be made against whoever was caught doing this?

----------


## rb3b3

when will they be reconvening?

----------


## EvilNight

> Did the stream catch a picture of any of the fake badges or people handing out fake sheets? Is the stream recorded? Or is it played and dumped?


The fellow doing the streaming has mentioned several times that he plans to upload the entire thing to youtube. He's been taking pictures and talking to people about the proceedings over the lunch break.

----------


## Badger Paul

I'm glad RP is there because he needs to see up close and personal what is being done to try and stop him and go from there accordingly.

----------


## Lightweis

Stream??????????????

----------


## digitaldean

> The problem is that the delegates who will be voting on this are inclusive of the 400+ late comers, and they cant distinguish who those individuals are in order to exclude them.


Did they do a fake vote and Mitt won? Now did everyone vote plus the guests? Any chance at least half of those 400 are for Paul?

----------


## Karsten

> is it possible for someone to post a picture of the fake delegate badges?

----------


## AdamT

> Stream??????????????


http://www.ustream.tv/channel-popup/nevadaconvention

It's not back up yet.

----------


## GRNBO

Go ahead Romney... slip up and do something stupid.

There are tens of thousands of people watching diligently.

----------


## Barrex

> Is it possible after this is done that a class action lawsuit can be made against whoever was caught doing this?


Lol. If Ron Paul people take over Nevada GOP they can do it  (just one funny possibility)

There are always a ways.

----------


## Danan

> The Ron Paul supporter who was interviewed said they plan to address that with points and motions once all of the delegates are seated.
> 
> It seems as if the original 1146+alternates will vote on if newcomers are to be allowed or not.


That's the crucial point of this whole convention. If the late comers are allowed to vote on whether or not they can vote later on the Romney people will have a majority. If they are excluded from this vote then Ron Paul should win it.

The bad thing about it: this depends totally on the party's (or the chair's) interpretation of the rule and on how they (or he) decide(s) how to vote. So this whole convention comes down to: Will the late comers be allowed to vote or not and this is therefore not really up to the delegates - because the result is predeterminated on who's eligible to vote.

----------


## Titus

Captain America, class action would be inappropriate. The delegates themselves have no demonstrable injury. However, the people involved  in handing out fake slates may be looking at jail time depending on the state. Frankly, there are too many laws to analyze and not enough facts ATM to comment more than that. I would need a day and obviously nothing I say on here is legal advice or law practice in Maine. Duh but it has to be said.

----------


## rp713

stream is starting to come back up. someone on the stream said that they're not letting anyone in the room without an ID and an official delegate badge. no visitors allowed. good.

----------


## kathy88

John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
State IDs and Delegate badges are now required to enter room at #NVGOP convention! Good! ( #nvgop live at http://ustre.am/Khxm/1)

----------


## drummergirl

Not at this point; once the alternates are seated and the credentials committee report is accepted, that's it.




> WE HAVE TO REMOVE THOSE 400 PEOPLE THAT SIGNED IN AFTER 9 AM!!!!!!!!!!!! CAN WE DO THIS? IS THIS POSSIBLE?


Edit:
are we really sure that everyone who was late was for Romney?  To be seated at all, they have to have been on the alternates list.  Did we really have a bunch of RP delegates who no-showed? (Obviously, someone might be really sick or have an emergency and not make it, but I'm thinking that would be a very small number)

----------


## Barrex

> Captain America, class action would be inappropriate. The delegates themselves have no demonstrable injury. However, the people involved  in handing out fake slates may be looking at jail time depending on the state. Frankly, there are too many laws to analyze and not enough facts ATM to comment more than that. I would need a day and obviously nothing I say on here is legal advice or law practice in Maine.


Nevada 





> Duh but it has to be said.


Covering your own ass

----------


## slamhead

Tar and feather the people caught with the fake badges.

----------


## dancjm

Is there a better stream for this?

----------


## rb3b3

plain and simple, if only the original 1146 delegates are allowed to reenter we win, if the 400 late arrivals present their official badges and are also allowed to vote, we lose! simple as that

----------


## VAMole

> I don't think we should get as worked up about this as we seem to be doing. IF they ARE registered and credentialed, then they are simply late voters. I personally have been late to many events so I don't see the correlation between being late AND cheating. If there are rules that say that late comers MUST be removed then they should handle that but I don't think being late is the same as cheating especially if they are Registered and Credentialed.


This. And unless otherwise stated in the Rules, the relevant time is when the convention gaveled itself in (approx. 9:40). So much of it depends on the Call for Convention and the Rules of the Convention: the last time I went to a Virginia state convention, it was a two-day event: Friday afternoon and all day Saturday. The majority of delegates only came for Saturday: they were "late" but duly elected from their county and thus seated. Under that scheme, 500 more delegates could show up over lunch and as long as they're on the list, they're valid.

----------


## dancjm

> plain and simple, if only the original 1146 delegates are allowed to reenter we win, if the 400 late arrivals present their official badges and are also allowed to vote, we lose! simple as that


I hear that the Chair has announced that everyone re-entering the room will need a badge and state ID, and be checked against the original list of certified delegates.

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> Did they do a fake vote and Mitt won? Now did everyone vote plus the guests? Any chance at least half of those 400 are for Paul?





> Did they do a fake vote and Mitt won?


Not sure what you mean by this.




> Now did everyone vote plus the guests?


Yes, during the voting, guests were shouting and they couldn't distinguish who was a delegate and who wasn't based on volume of the crowd.




> Any chance at least half of those 400 are for Paul?


Based on what was being said by the person feeding the stream to his friend he was commenting with, they concluded that there were rumors that Romney people were bussed in at the last minute. Plus the twitter feeds confirmed the same thing. There is always the chance that that was bogus.

----------


## slamhead

> That's the crucial point of this whole convention. If the late comers are allowed to vote on whether or not they can vote later on the Romney people will have a majority. If they are excluded from this vote then Ron Paul should win it.
> 
> The bad thing about it: this depends totally on the party's (or the chair's) interpretation of the rule and on how they (or he) decide(s) how to vote. So this whole convention comes down to: Will the late comers be allowed to vote or not and this is therefore not really up to the delegates - because the result is predeterminated on who's eligible to vote.


Are we assuming all the late comers are all Romney people?

----------


## Barrex

> plain and simple, if only the original 1146 delegates are allowed to reenter we win, if the 400 late arrivals present their official badges and are also allowed to vote, we lose! simple as that


Only if vast mayority of those 400 are Mitts people. It is possible that there are some Ron Pauls, Santorums and 1 Newts people/guy.

----------


## phyregold

> John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
> State IDs and Delegate badges are now required to enter room at #NVGOP convention! Good! ( #nvgop live at http://ustre.am/Khxm/1)


This is good

----------


## Bronies-4-Paul

> I hear that the Chair has announced that everyone re-entering the room will need a badge and state ID, and be checked against the original list of certified delegates.


The the latecomers get badges?

----------


## Titus

@Barrex, thanks for the correction. I'm monitoring like five things at once.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

The difference between those Delegates Credentialed before or after 9am is the Difference of a Ron Paul Majority or not. Since they decided not to keep track of time people signed in there is NO way to eliminate the Delegates that arrived late. Thus Romney WILL win Nevada.

----------


## rb3b3

> Only if vast mayority of those 400 are Mitts people. It is possible that there are some Ron Pauls, Santorums and 1 Newts people/guy.


lol

----------


## rodo1776

If we had approx 750 out of 1146 and 100 of the other four hundred we should still have a slight majority no? Hard to assume that all of the 400 were romneys? I imagine some RPers were out late last night. Hey it's Reno no?

----------


## Thor

I got the impression the latecomers on the bus were all "guests".  Perhaps I misunderstood.

----------


## dancjm

> The the latecomers get badges?


I think some had fake badges. But from what I hear a list will be used to verify those who are entitled to vote, which is good news.

----------


## Lightweis

PUT THE STREAM UP GRRRR

----------


## Danan

> plain and simple, if only the original 1146 delegates are allowed to reenter we win, if the 400 late arrivals present their official badges and are also allowed to vote, we lose! simple as that


Should be true. Now if the rules say that the only the 1146 should be eligible to vote but the party claims that they have lost the list of names there should be heads rolling and a new convention. This level of unprofessionality would be really unacceptable. Otherwise why not bus in 200 Ron Paul alternates now? ...

----------


## thoughtomator

The idea of having "guests" who are not delegates and not segregated from the delegation (so they can be indistinguishable from genuine votes in normal parliamentary procedure) makes a mockery of a republican form of government.

----------


## rb3b3

dont know if this is true or not but here we fkn go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just read a poster on daily paul say that the gop is trying to get the live stream killed in nevada!! hmmmmmmmmmm hope this isnt fkn true!!! fkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.dailypaul.com/230919/firs...-nv-convention

----------


## EvilNight

> The the latecomers get badges?


No, not if they are going by the original list of 1146+alternates. That will NOT include latecomers.

I suspect (speculation) that there will be motions voted on by that group to then include the full list arrived at that morning and their alternates, followed by another vote on if to include the latecomers from the morning. So, in other words, the original list will decide who else to include, if anyone. That is good news for us, and again we have the chair to thank for that. He's doing it right.

----------


## Danan

> This. And unless otherwise stated in the Rules, the relevant time is when the convention gaveled itself in (approx. 9:40). So much of it depends on the Call for Convention and the Rules of the Convention: the last time I went to a Virginia state convention, it was a two-day event: Friday afternoon and all day Saturday. The majority of delegates only came for Saturday: they were "late" but duly elected from their county and thus seated. Under that scheme, 500 more delegates could show up over lunch and as long as they're on the list, they're valid.


The chairman agreed to a lady saying that Robert's Rules of Order state that only the 1146 (or so) delegates on the preliminary report are eligible to vote. If this is true than there is really no need to let the Romney guys win just for the sake of being nice.

----------


## Danan

> Are we assuming all the late comers are all Romney people?


That's what the Ron Paul people at the convention assume.

----------


## Titus

> Ray Hagar ‏ @RGJRayHagar
> 
> I went to a boxing match and an #NVGOP convention broke out.


Need to lighten the mood. This is hilarious.

----------


## GRNBO

> Should be true. Now if the rules say that the only the 1146 should be eligible to vote but the party claims that they have lost the list of names there should be heads rolling and a new convention. This level of unprofessionality would be really unacceptable. Otherwise why not bus in 200 Ron Paul alternates now? ...


Ron gets thousands of people sometimes when he goes to colleges, wait... isn't he about to speak there soon?

This might get more interesting yet!

----------


## rb3b3

just bumping this incase noone saw it......

dont know if this is true or not but here we fkn go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just read a poster on daily paul say that the gop is trying to get the live stream killed in nevada!! hmmmmmmmmmm hope this isnt fkn true!!! fkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.dailypaul.com/230919/firs...-nv-convention

----------


## twomp

> Ron gets thousands of people sometimes when he goes to colleges, wait... isn't he about to speak there soon?
> 
> This might get more interesting yet!


These are people who were elected as delegates. It's not like anyone can just come.

----------


## Lightweis

> just bumping this incase noone saw it......
> 
> dont know if this is true or not but here we fkn go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just read a poster on daily paul say that the gop is trying to get the live stream killed in nevada!! hmmmmmmmmmm hope this isnt fkn true!!! fkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/230919/firs...-nv-convention


I better have that stream or im going to get very upset

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> The idea of having "guests" who are not delegates and not segregated from the delegation (so they can be indistinguishable from genuine votes in normal parliamentary procedure) makes a mockery of a republican form of government.


Well, that exactly it, we dont have a government. We have a cleptorcratic global banking cartel mafia, ran by a bunch of lunatics and psychos who are power hungry more than ever and will do anything to maintain its control.

----------


## Occam's Banana

From Daily Paul:



> To update you on what I said earlier, my cousin has told me that they  have succeeded in killing the live feed. I can't say who he is working  for, as to not get him fired, but he is secretly sending a letter to  someone he knows to help with getting the feed back up

----------


## rb3b3

fkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk GOP SUCCEEDS IN KILLING LIVE FEED IN NEVADA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RUMOR OR TRUTH? I DONT KNOW SEE WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HERE..




http://www.dailypaul.com/230919/firs...-nv-convention

----------


## Occam's Banana

Live feed is streaming pictures from outside the convention hall now.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> fkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk GOP SUCCEEDS IN KILLING LIVE FEED IN NEVADA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RUMOR OR TRUTH? I DONT KNOW SEE WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HERE..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/230919/firs...-nv-convention


Do you and the rumor starters know the convention is at lunch now?

----------


## Lightweis

DAMN IT I WANT THAT STREAM

----------


## Lord Xar

Cant Ron Paul mention the fake slates and dirty tricks going on? Then direct them to proper ones...?

----------


## BestVirginia

They're calling in delegates by county now

----------


## EvilNight

Feed is back on, the fellow livestreaming is not inside the room any longer.

They are now calling delegates by county to the door of the room to be verified and enter.

----------


## twomp

> The chairman agreed to a lady saying that Robert's Rules of Order state that only the 1146 (or so) delegates on the preliminary report are eligible to vote. If this is true than there is really no need to let the Romney guys win just for the sake of being nice.


No I agree but being nice is a big difference from declaring that they somehow cheated. I mean, I can't speak for anyone else but I've been late quite a few times in my life.

----------


## Danan

> DAMN IT I WANT THAT STREAM


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## VAMole

> The chairman agreed to a lady saying that Robert's Rules of Order state that only the 1146 (or so) delegates on the preliminary report are eligible to vote. If this is true than there is really no need to let the Romney guys win just for the sake of being nice.


Right, like I said, it depends on the Call/Rules of the Convention. If the Rules are silent, then RONR stands, and the set of eligible voters is everyone who was credentialed before the convention gaveled in. The Credentials Committee can present an amended report for the latecomers (which they may have done/will do), but the decision on accepting that report would depend on the opinions of the 1146 or so.

----------


## GRNBO

http://runronpaul.com/election/live-...now-330pm-est/

----------


## WayBehind

I'm very confused.  You guys keep mentioning the 1146 that were there before 9:00pm.  Isn't there a specific number of delegates that are supposed to be there who were elected in local caucuses?  And if the primary delegates don't show up then the alternates are allowed in?

----------


## EvilNight

Wrong link, that's Maine.

THIS is the nevada stream: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## Occam's Banana

Don'cha jus' luv da 'mocracy?

----------


## GRNBO

What did that guy just scream?

Everybody cheered.

----------


## rb3b3

the funniest thing in the world about this is, if you told me last year that in year from now you will be more interested in watching a political state convention then any pro sport playoff game on tv i would of laughed my asz off in their face and told  them to go get lost your crazy..... and here i am glued to this live feed and there is nothing that will take my eyes off of this, not even the mayweather cotto fight later tonight!!!! UNREAL!!! THANK YOU RON PAUL!

----------


## Jovan Galtic

> What did that guy just scream?
> 
> Everybody cheered.


"President Paul!"

----------


## Thor

Sounds like they are letting alternate and guests in...  she said that alternates and guests need to get their stuff and sit in the alternate / guest section.

Then the guy said "Alternates and Guest - Come on Down....  it is just like "let's make a deal""

----------


## EvilNight

Man, that lady at the door is getting a bit testy. I can't say I blame her...

----------


## Danan

> No I agree but being nice is a big difference from declaring that they somehow cheated. I mean, I can't speak for anyone else but I've been late quite a few times in my life.


Well if that's against the rules then I'd say that's bad luck for you. The deadline is there for a reason and should be enforced (if that's really what the rules say, I really don't know it but it's the impression I got).

If they cheated or not is not for us to decide but at least it would be wrong (and stupid for us) to let them vote if they aren't eligible to.

----------


## Lightweis

mine is frozen wtf!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GRNBO

> the funniest thing in the world about this is, if you told me last year that ine year from now you will be more interested in watching a political state convention then any pro sport playoff game on tv i would of laughed my asz off in their face and told to go get lost your crazy..... and here i am glued to this love feed and there is nothing that will take my eyes off of this, not even the mayweather cotto fight later tonight!!!! UNREAL!!! THANK YOU RON PAUL!


Shift happens.

----------


## Paulistinian

What is happening? I'm nervous sick.

----------


## ican'tvote

> mine is frozen wtf!!!!!!!!!!


It's back.

----------


## rb3b3

who are the people who are checking credentials? i would say thats pretty important too no?

----------


## Lightweis

stram is back what is happening

----------


## Barrex

> @Barrex, thanks for the correction. I'm monitoring like five things at once.


NP I just thought that maybe it is happening in Maine too. This is interesting stuff.




> The delegates themselves have no demonstrable injury.


Wouldnt cheating and diminishing delegates chances to win qualify as "demonstrable injury" in US? In continental EU that would qualify. (professional curiosity)... Either way that was "malum in se".





They are still not finished with dividing delegastes from guests and alternates....

----------


## Danan

The noise there is really terrible. I couldn't stand it. And I wouldn't want to be chairman right now.

Then again: The organizers are to blame for this mess.

----------


## dancjm

I'm not sure but I think they asked for alternates and guests to come forward and let them in. I think they did this so they can get their things that they left there before lunch. I assume they will then leave and then delegates will be verified and go in.

I think.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I'm not sure but I think they asked for alternates and guests to come forward and let them in. I think they did this so they can get their things that they left there before lunch. I assume they will then leave and then delegates will be verified and go in.
> 
> I think.


That is my impression as well.

----------


## Lightweis

looks like chaos

----------


## Danan

> looks like chaos


*Is* chaos!

----------


## rb3b3

what a fkn complete mess!!!! oh my god!

----------


## Danan

So to whom shall Ron speak in 15 minutes (that's when it's scheduled, right?)?

And what the heck is he going to say? ^^

----------


## Jarg

Another 2008 im going guess no votes counted and it will be closed...

----------


## MozoVote

Sounds like St Charles, and kicked up a notch!

----------


## Lightweis

why does it say i have to pay for the stream???

----------


## dancjm

I do hope they are not getting rid of the guests using the "honor system"...

----------


## Occam's Banana

They're letting delegates in, now.

----------


## Barrex

> why does it say i have to pay for the stream???


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

No you dont.

----------


## dancjm

That ID checking didn't look very thorough.

----------


## Lightweis

steam is not working for me

----------


## lasenorita

Are they checking those delegate passes and IDs _carefully_? :/

----------


## GRNBO

> That ID checking didn't look very thorough.


From what those guys are saying on the stream they are just letting the latecomers in too.

----------


## Ranger29860

> From what those guys are saying on the stream they are just letting the latecomers in too.


I don't think they ever planned to stop the 400 late comers didn't they say they were going to adress it on the floor once everyhting gets back in?

----------


## ATXRevolutionary

FYI, the stream works much better for me in Internet Explorer 64-bit than it does in Chrome.

----------


## GRNBO

He said the "counterfeit" slates that the guests were handing out were identical to Romneys, lol.

----------


## Occam's Banana

The RP guy running the live stream just did a brief little report. He said Ron will speak after all the delegates are in & seated ... maybe 20 minutes or so from now.

(ALSO: Rumors that Romneyites were being trucked in earlier is just uncomfirmed hearsay)

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Are they checking those delegate passes and IDs _carefully_? :/


probably not hard to counterfeit the delegate passes or obtain some additional ones from the pro-romney folks that run that clown show.

----------


## twomp

The guy running the stream just gave a brief summary of whats been going on. It basically went like this:

*The day started when a bunch of unidentified folks started handing out fake Ron Paul Slates. 
*It was then realized that the "guests" were influencing the voice vote and no other business could be done until that was fixed.
*They left for lunch and the alternatives/guests and media were sepearated
*The rumor about a Romney shipping in a truckload of people seems to be just that - rumors
*The fake slates were identical to the Romney slates

----------


## kathy88

> The RP guy running the live stream just did a brief little report. He said Ron will speak after all the delegates are in & seated ... maybe 20 minutes or so from now.
> 
> (ALSO: Rumors that Romneyites were being trucked in earlier is just uncomfirmed hearsay)


Has the chair addressed the fake slates?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Has the chair addressed the fake slates?


I think they plan on getting to that after Ron Paul speaks. RP has a schedule to keep, so I'm sure they won't want to put him off.

----------


## dancjm

> I don't think they ever planned to stop the 400 late comers didn't they say they were going to adress it on the floor once everyhting gets back in?


Why did they let them in separately then? I think they have seated the guests elsewhere, but it looks like its based on the honor system (only those who admit to being guests have moved) and maybe a little loose ID checking.

----------


## GRNBO

Anybody else get the feeling they are about to watch history being made?

Maybe I'm being too enthusiastic about this.

----------


## VictorB

Someone ask for written and verified votes only. No more vocal voting or standing votes.

----------


## EvilNight

You're right, the stream runs *much* better in IE than in Firefox/Chrome.

Here's the link again for those just joining us: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

Ron Paul will be speaking shortly.

It seems order has been restored, delegates sorted, non-delegates cleared from the room. The people who are present to vote are only those who have been officially selected and were present on the list with verified delegate badges. There are no '400 romney latecomers' if there ever were.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Im so glad I got involved with that twitter thread here a while back. Ive been throwing tweets out from the threads on ME and NV and getting retweeted quite a bit. I only have 2025 followers, but word is out

----------


## lasenorita

*Another summary:*

Business started in the morningUnidentified individuals began to hand out fake/counterfeit Ron Paul slates."Guests" were bussed in.Hearsay: These were from the Romney campaign.Time went on, more visitors arrived.Visitors and "guests" were present and added to the noise.This resulted in a big mess while reports were being given.No new motions could be done.The base was compromised so they left for lunch.Non-delegates, media, and visitors were asked to leave/(move to another room?).Delegates are now back in the room after a cursory check of credentials???Ron Paul is slated to speak in ~20 minutes.Claim: Counterfeit slates matched Romney's slates exactly.These were handed out in the middle of the convention.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Why did they let them in separately then? I think they have seated the guests elsewhere, but it looks like its based on the honor system (only those who admit to being guests have moved) and maybe a little loose ID checking.


IF I am understanding what is going on right. The guest are not latecomers. The latecomers are those who came in after 9 am and had delagate badges. So all they did now was get those who have no right to vote no matter what time they showed up seperated from everyone else so they can not vote in audio votes. But they are still going to adress the latecommers who are actual delagates/

----------


## Occam's Banana

> It seems order has been restored, delegates sorted, non-delegates cleared from the room. The people who are present to vote are only those who have been officially selected and were present on the list with verified delegate badges. There are no '400 romney latecomers' if there ever were.


Excellent!

----------


## Champ

I'm going to be dreaming about BP Gasoline with Invigorate tonight.

----------


## MozoVote

The longer this drags on, the more Romney people will be giving up and leaving. I know if I'd been through the 2008 fiasco, there is NO WAY that I'd leave as long as the convention is in session.

----------


## drummergirl

The livestream is up to over 1600 viewers!  There were about 400 when I joined this morning.  Holy Cow!  and yes, this is better than watching final four basketball...

----------


## Carson

> He said the "counterfeit" slates that the guests were handing out were identical to Romneys, lol.


Perhaps the people that handed out the fake slates will have to live with themselves every time someone hands them something.

----------


## GRNBO

The show is on in 2 minutes.

----------


## Lightweis

two minutes!!!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Gentleman shake hands and too your corners..... 2 Min to Fight time!!

----------


## dancjm

> IF I am understanding what is going on right. The guest are not latecomers. The latecomers are those who came in after 9 am and had delagate badges. So all they did now was get those who have no right to vote no matter what time they showed up seperated from everyone else so they can not vote in audio votes. But they are still going to adress the latecommers who are actual delagates/


I thought the problem was that the original delegates gave us a majority and the late-comers where brought in by the Romney camp, but where not part of the original list of delegates, and according to Roberts Rules only those on the original list have the right to take part in the vote. I think on that list we have the majority.

I think.

----------


## Occam's Banana

2:00 minute warning!!

----------


## Ranger29860

> I thought the problem was that the original delegates gave us a majority and the late-comers where brought in by the Romney camp, but where not part of the original list of delegates, and according to Roberts Rules only those on the original list have the right to take part in the vote. I think on that list we have the majority.
> 
> I think.


At this point I really am lost if that is the case lol

----------


## Lightweis

this stream sucks

----------


## lasenorita

> *The fake slates were identical to the Romney slates


Are they talking about design and layout as well? 

Because if this is true, then whoever created the official Romney slate has some explaining to do.

----------


## kathy88

> Are they talking about design and layout as well? 
> 
> Because if this is true, then whoever created the official Romney slate has some explaining to do.


It also looks like they used the campaign's logo..... how stupid are these people?

----------


## Lightweis

we another feed

----------


## Danan

> It seems order has been restored, delegates sorted, non-delegates cleared from the room. The people who are present to vote are only those who have been officially selected and were present on the list with verified delegate badges. There are no '400 romney latecomers' if there ever were.


The way I understand it there were three seperate issues:

- guests and alternates in the room who weren't allowed to vote but could have
- the latecomer delegates who may or may not have been allowed to vote but definitely did vote
- the fake delegate slates that were handed out by (assumingly) Romney people

Only the first issue has been settled as of now but we'll see.

----------


## GRNBO

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Are they talking about design and layout as well? 
> 
> Because if this is true, then whoever created the official Romney slate has some explaining to do.


The design & layout were very similar to the "real" Ron Paul slate (there are photos earlier in this thread).
And the delegate names on the "fake" Ron Paul slate were identical to the names on the Romney slate.

----------


## Titus

@Barrex, I'll pm you regarding this legal discussion. It would derail the thread here and there is very important stuff going on here.

----------


## Lightweis

can one our tech guys fix the feed

----------


## dancjm

> The design & layout were very similar to the "real" Ron Paul slate (there are photos earlier in this thread).
> And the delegate names on the "fake" Ron Paul slate were identical to the names on the Romney slate.


Obama. Divide & Conquer...

----------


## moraha

Is the guy running the stream a romney supporter? Thought I heard them talk about how ron paul supporters are crazy.

----------


## drummergirl

So now they are going to have a group of Romney and Paul people examine the credentials report and the votes and see if they can't get to the bottom of the mess.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Original credentials report should have been 1477 (not 1629 - or 1627 ?). A clerical error was made.

----------


## dancjm

and when we recounted that number........what???? I didnt hear!?!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

What's on the floor now?

----------


## dancjm

What just happened?

----------


## Agorism

The Romney people are always extremely good at organizing fake ballots like in Colorado.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Is the guy running the stream a romney supporter? Thought I heard them talk about how ron paul supporters are crazy.


No. He's an RP guy. He was joshin'.

----------


## lasenorita

Credentials report off by 331.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Credentials report off by 331.


laymans terms please :P

----------


## dancjm

Do I understand correctly, did we just get done?

----------


## Danan

Carol!

----------


## Occam's Banana

Mrs. Paul!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

carol paul =3... what a sweet lady. we will 100% win nevada

----------


## dancjm

I think they just said, oh the original delegate list was missing afew hundred names. Did they just retrospectively add the bused in people to the original list?

----------


## anaconda

> dont know if this is true or not but here we fkn go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just read a poster on daily paul say that the gop is trying to get the live stream killed in nevada!! hmmmmmmmmmm hope this isnt fkn true!!! fkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/230919/firs...-nv-convention


Hopefully there are many RP supporters with camcorders rolling.

----------


## drummergirl

someone put the wrong number in the calculator.  




> laymans terms please :P

----------


## GRNBO

Wow.

----------


## Occam's Banana

RON PAUL!! RON PAUL!! RON PAUL!!

----------


## drummergirl

Ron Paul speaking now; convention, going NUTS!

----------


## ican'tvote

> Hopefully there are many RP supporters with camcorders rolling.


http://www.ustream.tv/channel-popup/nevadaconvention
The stream was never down. They were just having lunch.

----------


## Occam's Banana

1800+ livestream viewers - most yet

----------


## Danan

Lol Ron. Always telling it how it is. ;P

----------


## PatriotOne

Booted off livestream of course.  I hate fkn livestream!  POS's

----------


## Barrex

1869.... vedeo starting to freeze

dont share link to it anymore

----------


## PatriotOne

Reports of how the speech goes would be nice

----------


## BestVirginia

The speech is going well, he's talking about ending the war and bringing all that money home to America. He got a standing ovation upon taking the stage.

----------


## Cshelton21

Ron's killing it. KILLING IT. the cheers from the crowd are overloading the mic on the cam.

----------


## Barrex

> Reports of how the speech goes would be nice


AND THE CROWD GOES WILD
Ron Paul say 1 sentence.
AND THE CROWD GOES WILD
Ron Paul say 1 sentence.
AND THE CROWD GOES WILD
Ron Paul say 1 sentence.
AND THE CROWD GOES WILD
Ron Paul say 1 sentence.
AND THE CROWD GOES WILD

----------


## Danan

Not only is he not pandering about his foreign policy during debates - he is standing up for it while speaking before Republican state delegates!

There won't be another Ron Paul for a long time.

----------


## rb3b3

you guys n gals think ron will win over some of the non ron paul delegates in the room?

----------


## EvilNight

If this cheering is indicative of delegate support, then Ron is going to landslide this convention.

----------


## Ranger29860

> you guys n gals think ron will win over some of the non ron paul delegates in the room?


Assuming that there were some on the fence I would say yes after the whole Romney fake Paul ballot thing.

----------


## BestVirginia

"If we do have the right to life and liberty, shouldn't we have the right to keep what we earn?"

RAUCOUS APPLAUSE

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

good. ron is attacking obama administration.

----------


## Paulistinian

Stream link please

----------


## ican'tvote

http://www.ustream.tv/channel-popup/nevadaconvention

----------


## drummergirl

well, sometimes he says 2 sentences before the crowd goes wild 




> AND THE CROWD GOES WILD
> Ron Paul say 1 sentence.
> AND THE CROWD GOES WILD
> Ron Paul say 1 sentence.
> AND THE CROWD GOES WILD
> Ron Paul say 1 sentence.
> AND THE CROWD GOES WILD
> Ron Paul say 1 sentence.
> AND THE CROWD GOES WILD

----------


## anaconda

> Are they checking those delegate passes and IDs _carefully_? :/


Why are we playing by the rules if the other side is not?

----------


## Barrex

> you guys n gals think ron will win over some of the non ron paul delegates in the room?


Few. Not all.

If he keeps attacking Obama more. Good speech.

----------


## rb3b3

only go to war when a war is declared like it says in the constitution? they are right this guy ron paul is out of his mind!!! and americans being allowed to keep the fruits of their labor on top of that??? uhmmm COOOKOO COOKOOO COOKOOOOOO CRAZY OLD RON AT IT AGAIN!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> AND THE CROWD GOES WILD
> Ron Paul say 1 sentence.
> AND THE CROWD GOES WILD
> Ron Paul say 1 sentence.
> AND THE CROWD GOES WILD
> Ron Paul say 1 sentence.
> AND THE CROWD GOES WILD
> Ron Paul say 1 sentence.
> AND THE CROWD GOES WILD

----------


## PatriotOne

thxs for the play by plays everyone

----------


## dancjm

2100 viewers. Its an online Ron Paul rally!

----------


## Occam's Banana

END THE FED!! END THE FED!! END THE FED!!

----------


## Barrex

On the side-note: Man that is recording turned to chick: Oh my God. NoooOOoooo


and then goes mad like a Hulk screaming END THE FED:....

----------


## Ranger29860

> 2100 viewers. Its an online Ron Paul rally!


A relatively small one at that :P

----------


## dancjm

The government is wasteful, fraudulent and abusive...

----------


## Lightweis

Some crazy lady keeps waving a mittens sign yuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## anaconda

> Someone ask for written and verified votes only. No more vocal voting or standing votes.


With verifiable oversight of the tallying!

----------


## Bronies-4-Paul

It's hard to win people over when they have the intelligence comparable to a pile of rocks or a bucket of turnips.

----------


## francisco

> you guys n gals think ron will win over some of the non ron paul delegates in the room?


RP is going to open some eyes. For a lot of the Romney supporters, this will be the more extended speech they have heard from Ron Paul. Up to now, a lot of their opinion has been based on soundbites and hearsay and what has been filtered and distorted by the neocon pundits.

----------


## Carlybee

Shoot my puter froze...missed the speech

----------


## dancjm

> RP is going to open some eyes. For a lot of the Romney supporters, this will be the more extended speech they have heard from Ron Paul. Up to now, a lot of their opinion has been based on soundbites and hearsay and what has been filtered and distorted by the neocon pundits.



Indeed, a few will be in for a surprise I think.

----------


## slamhead

> RP is going to open some eyes. For a lot of the Romney supporters, this will be the more extended speech they have heard from Ron Paul. Up to now, a lot of their opinion has been based on soundbites and hearsay and what has been filtered and distorted by the neocon pundits.


I was thinking the same thing.

----------


## Occam's Banana

President Paul!! President Paul!! President Paul!!

----------


## dancjm

That was an excellent speech. Dr Paul's recent performances have been very very good.

----------


## EvilNight

He brought the entire delegation to its feet with that speech. The *entire room.*

----------


## Lightweis

RON PAUL I LOVE YOU =)

----------


## anaconda

> *Another summary:*
> [*]Claim: Counterfeit slates matched Romney's slates exactly. [*][*]These were handed out in the middle of the convention.[/LIST]


Are you able to currently identify the individual(s) that handed them out? Can they be called out and exposed? Soon?

----------


## justatrey

That was awesome. 

Is this a Ron Paul rally or a convention?!?

----------


## Barrex

Cameraman thinks 80% of the room did standing ovations.

----------


## matt0611

Seems like a lot of Ron Paul people in that room no? That room was going crazy.

----------


## JJ2

You would think that Ron Paul is the "presumptive nominee" from this convention!

----------


## twomp

AMAZING SPEECH!!!! Way to rally the troops Dr. Paul!!!!!

----------


## Occam's Banana

Guy running the livestream sez huge proportion of those present (after earlier guest/alternate housecleaning) are pro-Paul!!

----------


## PaulSoHard

Wonder if he was able to change the minds of some Romney people today?

GET EDUCATED

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> It's hard to win people over when they have the intelligence comparable to a pile of rocks or a bucket of turnips.


LOL. good to see a fellow bronie here.

----------


## dirtdigger

Huge chants of President Paul! The guy with the feed said, "Gosh! That is 80% of the room. I am going to publish this right now." Not sure where he publishes. Anyway, good to know!

----------


## francisco

> Indeed, a few will be in for a surprise I think.


Yup, they found themselves in the middle of the intense energy of a RP rally--they didn't know what that is, up until now.

----------


## BestVirginia

Ron KILLED THAT SPEECH. He hit all the usual points, but attacked Obama. Then he said you want someone that brings people together, then vote for the guy that pulls the Indies and dems from Obamas base, a sideways attack on Romney. Then 80% of the room gave him a standing ovation.

----------


## Danan

One of his best speeches!

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron KILLED THAT SPEECH. He hit all the usual points, but attacked Obama. Then he said you want someone that brings people together, then vote for the guy that pulls the Indies and dems from Obamas base, a sideways attack on Romney. Then 80% of the room gave him a standing ovation.


Woot!!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

it felt good that ron attacked obama.

----------


## Michael Landon

> One of his best speeches!


NEED TUBE!!!

- ML

----------


## Occam's Banana

(Unbind delegates, unbind delegates, unbind delegates ... please, please, please ...)

----------


## francisco

> It's hard to win people over when they have the intelligence comparable to a pile of rocks or a bucket of turnips.


LOL Rocks and turnips.

----------


## Danan

If every voter would listen to a whole Ron Paul speech he would win in a landslide.

----------


## Jarg

Yea i was surprised he attacked obama not his usual speech more of a nominee speech

----------


## Ranger29860

> NEED TUBE!!!
> 
> - ML


http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/22380780

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> LOL Rocks and turnips.


and bag of flower and lint

----------


## anaconda

> I thought the problem was that the original delegates gave us a majority and the late-comers where brought in by the Romney camp, but where not part of the original list of delegates, and according to Roberts Rules only those on the original list have the right to take part in the vote. I think on that list we have the majority.
> 
> I think.


So this issue NEEDS to be clarified ASAP!!

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Yea i was surprised he attacked obama not his usual speech more of a nominee speech


Ron did great today!

----------


## sailingaway

> So this issue NEEDS to be clarified ASAP!!


Algorres said 'it was a clerical error, all good'

I hope he has the straight scoop!

----------


## pauljmccain

What is the current motion under discussion?

----------


## sailingaway

> Yea i was surprised he attacked obama not his usual speech more of a nominee speech


Practicing for the RNC..

----------


## Mckarnin

Here's my CNN iReport on the Nevada fake ballots. Perhaps if we bump it up it can get a little more national attention: 

http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-786044

----------


## dancjm

Fascinating stuff.

----------


## Ranger29860

> What is the current motion under discussion?


Rule 4b) Once a quarum has been established all buisness will be completed.

Its to prevent the crap that Mcains delagetes tried to do in 2008.

----------


## Occam's Banana

So we want 4(b) to stay (i.e., we want to defeat the motion). Our first test ...

----------


## LibertyRevolution

I am really wanting an HD tube of that Nevada speech....

----------


## sailingaway

LIVINGnotSurviving ‏ @LIVINGns
#Romney camp. & @GOP (RNC) working to take off all LIVE STREAMS of #MaineGOP2012 #NevadaGOP2012 . #NVgop #MEgop #R3VOLUTION #RonPaul #C4L
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite

----------


## Mckarnin

*fingers crossed so tightly it hurts* They had better not rob us again this year.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Liberty baby. Let's do this sht

----------


## anaconda

> (Unbind delegates, unbind delegates, unbind delegates ... please, please, please ...)


Can this happen today?

----------


## dancjm

OWNAGE!

----------


## goldwater's ghost

cmon revolution !

----------


## rb3b3

DO WE WANT TO KEEP THIS RULE OR GET RID OF IT?

----------


## RPforPrez.

Has any actual voting occured yet?

----------


## Ranger29860

> Has any actual voting occured yet?


The first real test is about to happen.

----------


## anaconda

> Algorres said 'it was a clerical error, all good'
> 
> I hope he has the straight scoop!


If the error is eradicated and not relied on to falsely represent some otherwise meaningful percentage that could hurt..

----------


## Ranger29860

> DO WE WANT TO KEEP THIS RULE OR GET RID OF IT?


We want to keep it. Its to prevent want happened in 2008

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Can this happen today?


If they have enough support, they can change the NV state rules for binding NV delegates.

----------


## francisco

So far the applause seems to be going our way, that is to defeat the motion to strike rule 4b.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

people with responsiblities and kids... well maybe they shouldnt come to the convention then.

----------


## Ranger29860

Hell yeah!!!

----------


## rodo1776

victory number one

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

4B stays! WOOOO

----------


## Occam's Banana

Motion failed. YAAY!!

----------


## pappy

woohoo

----------


## ican'tvote

The nos have it.

----------


## idiom

Just woke up.... They Nay's have it!!!

----------


## dancjm

Motion to strike the rule is not carried.

Good work.

----------


## francisco

NO's has it on 4b! we win!

----------


## anaconda

> If they have enough support, they can change the NV state rules for binding NV delegates.


Are you saying this would have to take place later in the day, after delegates are selected?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

We have the majority.

----------


## dirtdigger

> DO WE WANT TO KEEP THIS RULE OR GET RID OF IT?


My understanding is that we want to keep it. Mitt's folks tried to manufacture a majority and looks like that failed and so they want to indulge in quorum-busting.

----------


## Agorism

4b?

----------


## Lightweis

I thought the voice vote was close

----------


## Ranger29860

> 4b?


Once a quaram has been established all party buisness must be done before antoher quaram call can be called for.

Its a good rule

----------


## Bruno

> We have the majority.


All your base are belong to us!

----------


## rodo1776

mittsters may call for division or written ballot on it.

----------


## rb3b3

> I thought the voice vote was close


i agree with you, it didnt sound overwhelming to me.? maybe its my audio fee?

----------


## moraha

I don't get what's happening now...the crowd seems confused too.

----------


## azxd

Just got home, where is everyone looking, and/or what's the current status ?
Nevermind ... Thanks Ranger - http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Are you saying this would have to take place later in the day, after delegates are selected?


I'm no parliamentarian, but it seems you would need to finalize any rules changes before doing other business (like selecting delegates) ... since any new rules or rules changes would affect that other business. If that is correct, then they'll have to address the issue before selecting delegates. Perhaps someone else can confirm or disconfirm this?

----------


## rb3b3

wow whatever the hell they are talking about now has taken the excitement out of this convention for now

----------


## ShibbitySparks

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

We appear to have the majority, but we're still on the consideration of the Rules.

----------


## dirtdigger

> Just got home, where is everyone looking, and/or what's the current status ?


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

Voting on various motions. RP's speech rocked the place. The guy providing the feed thought 80% of the room was chanting "President Paul!"

----------


## Lightweis

This is going on all day!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Just got home, where is everyone looking, and/or what's the current status ?


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## twomp

> wow whatever the hell they are talking about now has taken the excitement out of this convention for now


for reals! I guess this is what happens when there is a large void between twitter feeds... snoooze.....

----------


## Monotaur

> The design & layout were very similar to the "real" Ron Paul slate (there are photos earlier in this thread).
> And the delegate names on the "fake" Ron Paul slate were identical to the names on the Romney slate.


They pulled the same crap in Colorado. One group they faked is now suing.

----------


## moraha

> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention
> 
> We appear to have the majority, but we're still on the consideration of the Rules.


Is this stream choppy for anyone else? Won't play in my IE but it's annoying as hell to listen to on Firefox.

----------


## Ranger29860

wow are you kidding me?

----------


## rb3b3

did someone really call for division on that vote? now that was overwhelming! no reason to call division what so ever my god!

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

NAAAAAY

----------


## Lightweis

the voice votes are really close, how can he tell??????????????

----------


## Ranger29860

> did someone really call for division on that vote? now that was overwhelming! no reason to call division what so ever my god!


he called for division, then accuesed the chairman being biased since he is a Ron Paul delagate and tried to make a motion to remove the chair based on that lol.. pathetic

----------


## rb3b3

> he called for division, then accuesed the chairman being biased since he is a Ron Paul delagate and tried to make a motion to remove the chair based on that lol.. pathetic


oh wow worse then just calling for division... thats really rediculous!

----------


## drummergirl

the motion to make a rule that they can't change any rules died

----------


## JJ2

I thought anyone can call for division??

----------


## ShibbitySparks

I think we clearly have the majority, since we did not even second the motion to do everything by written vote.  We're trying to get the delegates and get out.

----------


## rb3b3

i hope they vote to unbind the delegates!!!!! and we win!

----------


## Occam's Banana

The camera's gone mobile ... and cutting out

----------


## dancjm

I think there is a motion on the floor to have only hand counts for votes, because they think RP supporters are winning coz they are louder. Frankly I think counting the votes can only be a good thing for us.

EDIT: Motion failed.

----------


## Lightweis

this is going all day!!

----------


## federico84

> Is this stream choppy for anyone else? Won't play in my IE but it's annoying as hell to listen to on Firefox.


Yes it is. Just pause the stream and reload the page, worked for me.

----------


## francisco

Oh Man this is a crappy feed. And this turned into my entertsainment for the day.

----------


## lasenorita

> I think there is a motion on the floor to have only hand counts for votes, …


Someone replied that they all have _two_ hands … whatever that means  

Now they're saying some people there have _laryngitis_ and are in wheelchairs so they don't have as loud a voice.

----------


## teacherone

lol. laryngitis

----------


## ItsTime

So we are winning? Unbind the delegates!!

----------


## Paulistinian

> So we are winning? Unbind the delegates!!


 Oh God I hope they do it!!!

----------


## azxd

> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention


Found it a few pages back, but thanks !!!

----------


## rb3b3

what rule # is to unbind delegates? or is there no official rule # for that? lol i would love to win that vote if they have it!

----------


## teacherone

lol - 

When fascism goes to sleep, it looks under the bed for Ron Paul!

----------


## lasenorita

Wait  so now they're discriminating against some people who have no hands.  

Now someone is trying to have anyone who speaks (out of order?) to be escorted out of the building!?

(Explanation: Stop people from coming up to the microphone and cutting through the line, calling points of order without being recognized by the chair, etc ...)

----------


## ItsTime

Someone mentioned earlier the vote to not be able to change the rules failed so they can change the rules to unbind the delegates.

----------


## drummergirl

And now the Romney people are just putting forth a string of motions to try to slow things down...

----------


## Adrock

Had to go get a drink after the first couple of stressful hours of this convention. Now that I am back, it looks like everything is well in hand. So what did I learn from this? Go Ron Paul!

----------


## Paulistinian

> And now the Romney people are just putting forth a string of motions to try to slow things down...


 they can slow it down all they want, it's still going to happen whether they like it or not.

----------


## rodo1776

Do the bylaws first and hold elections tomorrow. Wear them out. Nay on this motion

----------


## Jarg

Romney... you cant stop a revolution

----------


## Monotaur

> And now the Romney people are just putting forth a string of motions to try to slow things down...


Wait a minute... You mean the Romney people are there to intentionally disrupt the process? I thought Fox said that was our job? :-)

----------


## PaulSoHard

Sounds like Romney's getting smacked now

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

if people got jobs on the line... then dont come -.-;;;

----------


## Indy Vidual

Are we there yet?

----------


## PatriotOne

Kate McGee‏@kmcgee815

Motion to change order of Rules 11 and 12 passes, so nominations will go before discussion of bylaws #nvgop


1m Geoff Dornan‏@NvDornan

#nvgop: delegates overwhelmingly move immediately to elections.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Sounds like Romney's getting smacked now


I'm following closely and I have no idea if we are winning or not.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> To those asking about the chair: from what I understand the Romney and Paul camps pre-agreed on a chair who they both felt would be reasonably impartial. So there was no battle for the chair like we had (and won) in Maine this morning.


We should've taken the chair position.

----------


## Occam's Banana

now they're trying to amend 4(b) - the same rule they failed to remove earlier

----------


## Adrock

Tube of the RP speech?

----------


## Jovan Galtic

> Tube of the RP speech?


http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/22380780

----------


## JWZguy

> Tube of the RP speech?


I think this is it, haven't checked, watching live.
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/22380780

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> ^^^ This and that seems to be the plan. 
> 
> We got screwed. Who the F!#$ had the bright idea to agree on a Chair with the Romney Camp?? We are going to lose NV


This throws the entire convention up in the air.  Taking the Chair position is so important.  I hope Nevada didn't blow it.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> We should've taken the chair position.


It's OK. He's been VERY fair & even-handed. A fully "Ron Paul" guy couldn't do better (so far).

----------


## Ranger29860

> This throws the entire convention up in the air.  Taking the Chair position is so important.  I hope Nevada didn't blow it.


WTF are you talking about? He is a Ron Paul delegate. Romney camp just tried to remove him based on that fact saying he was biased!

----------


## Adrock

> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/22380780


Outstanding! Many thanks!

----------


## paulbot24

I would bet a troy ounce of gold that the good doctor knew this convention would be yet another fiasco and he would get to address the delegates BEFORE the "real" voting got underway. Hell, he probably predicted this ten years ago.... Ron Paul is the man. Every day he's shuffling.....

----------


## UtahApocalypse

We just won the rules.

----------


## dancjm

Rules are done.

----------


## JWZguy

No more debating the rules! Moving on!

----------


## thoughtomator

It looks like it's just a matter of enduring the Romney camp's distractions and getting the business done.

----------


## PaulSoHard

Every single rule challenge by the Romney campaign = complete fail

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Rules are done.


Nevada unbound?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> WTF are you talking about? He is a Ron Paul delegate. Romney camp just tried to remove him based on that fact saying he was biased!


He's not a Ron Paul delegate. That was just a butt-hurt Romneyite spouting off. The Chair was mutually-agreed upon by the Paul & Romney campaigns beforehand. (I assume there was some kind of vote before I started watching).

----------


## Paulistinian

> We just won the rules.


Now we can unbind?

----------


## sailingaway

I asked Algorres how we were doing, he said:

Fine, voting after agenda done.  Agenda adopted onto elections.

----------


## matt0611

What was that hispanic guy complaining about?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Nevada unbound?


Not yet (if ever). Hasn't come up. Maybe it's a bylaw thing.

----------


## ShibbitySparks

I imagine they will move to unbind the delegates after they successfully elect the Paul slate.

----------


## slamhead

GO NEVADA!!!

----------


## Ranger29860

> What was that hispanic guy complaining about?


That there were paul supporters there and that they were not real republicans, then i belive the sergent of arms stepped in lol

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Not yet (if ever). Hasn't come up. Maybe it's a bylaw thing.


Thanks for the update, at least it is going fairly well.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

I still think it was a stupid idea to agree on a chair, why make concessions to the enemy when they already tried to bus in a bunch of jackasses to ruin the event? The whole point is to get your own guy in there as best as you can, sheesh.

----------


## matt0611

> That there were paul supporters there and that they were not real republicans, then i belive the sergent of arms stepped in lol


Wow, what an idiot.

----------


## Jarg

> That there were paul supporters there and that they were not real republicans, then i belive the sergent of arms stepped in lol


Romney supports seem desperate at this point

----------


## dancjm

> I still think it was a stupid idea to agree on a chair, why make concessions to the enemy when they already tried to bus in a bunch of jackasses to ruin the event? The whole point is to get your own guy in there as best as you can, sheesh.


Didnt someone call out the chairman for being a Ron Paul delegate and suggest his counting votes was a conflict of interest?

----------


## kathy88

I wonder if the "I hate you" lady showed up for this one, too

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I still think it was a stupid idea to agree on a chair, why make concessions to the enemy when they already tried to bus in a bunch of jackasses to ruin the event?


It turns out they didn't actually try to do that. Apparently, some of the convention guests arrived on a bus or busses. That's how that rumor started. It isn't true, though.

----------


## JWZguy

NAYS HAVE IT.

----------


## rb3b3

UNBIND DELEGATES   UNBIND DELEGATES   UNBIND DELEGATES

----------


## anaconda

> WTF are you talking about? He is a Ron Paul delegate. Romney camp just tried to remove him based on that fact saying he was biased!


Now I'm very curious: Is he a Ron Paul supporter or a Romney supporter?

----------


## dancjm

> Now I'm very curious: Is he a Ron Paul supporter or a Romney supporter?


Ron Paul I think.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Now I'm very curious: Is he a Ron Paul supporter or a Romney supporter?


Judging by the romneys camp reaction i think thye got tricked into voting for our guy lol

----------


## Danan

> Now I'm very curious: Is he a Ron Paul supporter or a Romney supporter?


I'd say neither, but i don't know exactly.

----------


## azxd

Better than comedy central.

----------


## sailingaway

Someone was saying last night the delegates have to be BOUND at state convention.  I think it is a separate motion after they are elected.

----------


## rb3b3

> Judging by the romneys camp reaction i think thye got tricked into voting for our guy lol



i dont know if thats true, but it would be hilarious if true!!! hahaha

----------


## EvilNight

That was rich. Apparently, there are still some RP delegates walking around convincing people to vote for Ron. The Romney camp attempted to quash it only to be told that there are no rules against delegates walking around and having those conversations.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Now I'm very curious: Is he a Ron Paul supporter or a Romney supporter?


I don't know. But he couldn't be doing a better job so far if he *was* a Paul supporter.

----------


## sailingaway

> That was rich. Apparently, there are still some RP delegates walking around convincing people to vote for Ron. The Romney camp attempted to quash it only to be told that there are no rules against delegates walking around and having those conversations.

----------


## Monotaur

> UNBIND DELEGATES   UNBIND DELEGATES   UNBIND DELEGATES


Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't that kind of thing happen tomorrow?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> i dont know if thats true, but it would be hilarious if true!!! hahaha


Poetic justice ... after that BS with the fake RP slate. Would serve 'em right!

----------


## ShibbitySparks

> That was rich. Apparently, there are still some RP delegates walking around convincing people to vote for Ron. The Romney camp attempted to quash it only to be told that there are no rules against delegates walking around and having those conversations.


I think it was much more about the field captains for both camps, the orange-hats for Romney and the guys with the balloon signals for Paul.  Either way, awesome ruling by the chair.

----------


## azxd

> That was rich. Apparently, there are still some RP delegates walking around convincing people to vote for Ron. The Romney camp attempted to quash it only to be told that there are no rules against delegates walking around and having those conversations.


Ain't it great !!

----------


## EvilNight

I see people complaining about the chair here and I can't figure out why. The panel has been doing a fantastic job all around despite such a rocky start this morning with the guest confusion.

----------


## anaconda

> Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't that kind of thing happen tomorrow?


I thought "tomorrow" was just a "contingency day" in case things ran overtime?

----------


## JWZguy

> I don't know. But he couldn't be doing a better job so far if he *was* a Paul supporter.


I know, I'd like to think there's at least one GOP person who is willing to be fair and do their jobs even if they aren't RP supporters. It just seems like that never happens.  This guy's doing his job well and being fair.

----------


## anaconda

> I think it was much more about the field captains for both camps, the orange-hats for Romney and the guys with the balloon signals for Paul.  Either way, awesome ruling by the chair.


Romney censorship motion denied!

----------


## Danan

Uh I think my question if a delegate can vote 5 times for the RNC delegates if they don't vote for something else was of interest for the camera guy. ;P

----------


## rodo1776

Lets get everything including National Committeeman and Woman. Im in for $50.00 each donated to our delegate expenses if we get these. These are ultra important. GET EM 

They are breaking out now for CD delegates

----------


## georgiaboy

> That was rich. Apparently, there are still some RP delegates walking around convincing people to vote for Ron. The Romney camp attempted to quash it only to be told that there are no rules against delegates walking around and having those conversations.


that is rich, indeed.  I can imagine some long-time party regulars who are lifelong conservatives easily making a move toward the Ron Paul slate, especially when first-hand witnessing the RP supporters and realizing they're just like they are.  Romney support is shallow, narrow, and propped up.

----------


## rodo1776

National woman first. Lets go BABE!! What is the name of our candidate? Anyone

----------


## lasenorita

Wait. Have they voted to _unbind_ delegates?

----------


## AmericasLastHope

Is it too late to unbind the delegates?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Lets get everything including National Committeeman and Woman. Im in for $50.00 each donated to our delegate expenses if we get these. These are ultra important. GET EM 
> 
> They are breaking out now for CD delegates


Mark - the guy running the live feed - said the NatCommMan & NatCommWoman will automatically be seated as delegates (at NatConv) in four years. NICE. Gotta get these!

----------


## drummergirl

no



> Is it too late to unbind the delegates?

----------


## EvilNight

They have not voted to unbind anything.

They have to elect the delegates before tackling the issue of unbinding them.

One thing at a time. This is going to go on for a while.

Look on the bright side - business is now being conducted rapidly and fairly. The constant attempts at disruptions are now being shot down immediately and with extreme prejudice. The Nevada GOP was on record saying they expected a circus and were worrying about being embarrassed. So far they have nothing at all to be ashamed of.

----------


## AmericasLastHope

> no


When will the motion be made?

----------


## Jovan Galtic

The Force is strong with this one.

----------


## lasenorita

Then if they do vote to unbind, will they need two-thirds of the room? Or are they even going to unbind? Probably not?

----------


## rodo1776

I just hope that that big vote for state central committee members were loaded with our people? Are they? 

So now they say nat committeeman and woman are not going to be able to vote till 2016? No problem. Two votes for Rand. PLEASE PLEASE get those two. More important than delegates this year IMHO. PLEASE WIN this

----------


## rodo1776

who are our nat woman and man? Please names

----------


## kathy88

Do we want smith or orrock?

----------


## azxd

Repost as the numbers arrive.

----------


## IPSecure

Are we also going after the elector slots?

----------


## rodo1776

Hello anyone there? Do we have names for these spots? It is not a secret is it?

----------


## wgadget

Orock. LOL

Judging by the cheers.

----------


## rodo1776

Its orrick? Is that it? IS she solid?

----------


## Ranger29860

> Hello anyone there? Do we have names for these spots? It is not a secret is it?


orrock is the chairwoman nomination for Ron Paul.

----------


## kathy88

It sounds like we do NOT want Heidi Smith.

----------


## lasenorita

Ms. Orrick sounds awesome!

----------


## kathy88

ORROCK

----------


## Dutch

Big up for all delegates attending and fighting for Liberty.
Also a big thumbs up for whoever is doing the stream! Seems like a handheld operation, must be tiresome, all these hours. Again, big up!

----------


## rodo1776

Thanks Ranger. Orrock it is. Lets win this. James Smack SP is he our guy? 

Cant tell you how happy I would be to win both of these. Rock it Nevada.

----------


## PatriotOne

Elizabeth Crum (E!!)‏@elizcrum

Rachel Stephens, Ron Paul supporter outraged by fake ballots earlier, nominates Diana Orrick. Gives 1-min speech in support. #nvgop

----------


## lasenorita

> ORROCK


Diana Or*ro*ck it is!

----------


## rodo1776

Go Orrock! We love ya.   This will be a huge test vote.

----------


## wgadget

Wow..Who IS this woman??? EEK.  I hope it's not Ms. Orrock. She sounds drunk.

----------


## kathy88

Orrock is from Bob List's County. So if she wins, our guy wins because List will be out. Can't have them both from the same county. It's a two for one deal.

----------


## wgadget

LOL...REPUBLICANS AREn'T DONATING?!?!?!

----------


## rodo1776

This other woman is worthless. Big tent? Get under it babe cause Orrock is coming behind you. Lets see the test vote on this. 1200 to 800. BYE BYE BABE

----------


## Real_CaGeD

> Orrock is from Bob List's County. So if she wins, our guy wins because List will be out. Can't have them both from the same county. It's a two for one deal.


I am so impressed with you guys playing such hard ball.

----------


## wgadget

HI! HEIDI!

Boo. 

She's been in the party since they invented dirt.

----------


## opinionatedfool

BOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wgadget

LOL...She said the only way to get rid of OBAMA is to elect RON PAUL?!?!?!

(She SHOULD have)

----------


## wgadget

LOL...Guys doing the streaming say she's TOTALLY DRUNK.

Some lunch!

----------


## rodo1776

Heidi Smith. You are so cool. 80% Paul supporter. But Romney supporter. She is the drunk one. Shut her down now This can be really good. GO Orrock. GET THIS SPOT>

----------


## LostNFoundNTx

Just tuned into the stream for Heidi's speech, sounds like a lively group lol

----------


## anaconda

> Then if they do vote to unbind, will they need two-thirds of the room?


Very good question. 51% would be nice.

----------


## wgadget

> Heidi Smith. You are so cool. 80% Paul supporter. But Romney supporter. She is the drunk one. Shut her down now This can be really good. GO Orrock. GET THIS SPOT>


Yep. Drunk as a skunk. I think the lady before her was, too.

----------


## rodo1776

Is this Orrock? She sounds great!!

----------


## wgadget

Schooling the Romneyites about Agenda 21. I bet they're CLUELESS.

----------


## speciallyblend

links or streams?? anyone?

----------


## mac_hine

This lady is awesome!

----------


## dancjm

Calling out Agenda 21. Deep.

----------


## matt0611

Wow, Ron Paul has NV locked.

----------


## wgadget

Maybe the Romneyites will switch to RON after they've been taught about Agenda 21. DO they know ROMNEY's probably FOR IT?

----------


## Real_CaGeD

OMG, I am so freaking pumped listening to Orrock.

----------


## rodo1776

Is this nat man guy ours? Now speaking.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> links or streams?? anyone?


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## lasenorita

_Paraphrased speeches:_ 

"I can fundraise! I love *ALL* of you! ALL of you. Everyone one of you. ALL. Give this party $10 a month. I love my state. I represent the future."  says Carole del Carlo. 



"I am your National Committee Woman. I've been here since  . I worked for Ronald Reagan. I agree with Ron Paul 80% of the time, but I worked with Ronald Reagan. Only way we can vote for that "Socialist" is to vote for *holds up Romney sign*"  says Heidi Smith and is booed off the stage. *lol* 



"Unless we get back to the Constitution  *cheers*  We all know the status quo in our Party is not working and hasn't been working for a long time. I will never compromise my principles for the sake of political expediency. *adds substance about environmental and private property issues*"  Diana Orrock

----------


## speciallyblend

where is this stream?

----------


## azxd

> links or streams?? anyone?


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## rodo1776

This guy cant be ours right?

----------


## speciallyblend

> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention


you da banana

----------


## wgadget

I guess he IS ours!

----------


## azxd

Smack, Smack, Smack, Smack ... I feel like I'm watching a drug movie

----------


## azxd

> Smack, Smack, Smack, Smack ... I feel like I'm watching a drug movie


Or Jerry Springer.

----------


## phyregold

This guy has been streaming from his phone for how long!?!?

What type of phone is it!?!?  I want that phone because of it's battery life!!!

----------


## rodo1776

Well then LIST get on the losers list. Our guy wins soon

----------


## Lightweis

Smack me!

----------


## wgadget

The Governor is running? Sheesh.

----------


## wgadget

Establishment Candidate..EW.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> you da banana

----------


## opinionatedfool

Is Smack ours? He didn't really sound like ours...

----------


## Lightweis

This guy is boring

----------


## phyregold

Awww $#@! it looks like they are going to include those 400!

----------


## bb23

Hasn't it been way over 3 minutes?

----------


## anaconda

Who is this guy? RNC budget guy bragging about fundraising? He's the enemy, right?

----------


## kathy88

> The Governor is running? Sheesh.


Ex Governor I believe and from Orrock's County. So if she wins he loses

----------


## phyregold

What type of phone is it!?!? I want that phone because of it's battery life!!!   Someone tell me!

----------


## Jarg

Sounds like paul people want smack

----------


## anaconda

> Awww $#@! it looks like they are going to include those 400!


How did you hear this?

----------


## bb23

> Ex Governor I believe and from Orrock's County. So if she wins he loses


 Oh really? That would be great.

----------


## azxd

> What type of phone is it!?!? I want that phone because of it's battery life!!!   Someone tell me!


No clue, but it sure will suck if the battery dies before they start the vote.

----------


## phyregold

They're talking about a miss count by 370 people

----------


## Occam's Banana

> What type of phone is it!?!? I want that phone because of it's battery life!!!   Someone tell me!


I think it's actually a video camera. It's been going for hours now (with a few brief breaks).

----------


## kathy88

> Oh really? That would be great.


They cannot be from the same county, and they are voting for women first. So he could be automatically excluded if Orrock wins, which FREAKING ROCKS.

----------


## phyregold

DOH i could just be watching something that isn't the live stream

whats the live stream url?

----------


## bb23

Somebody really needs to post the livestream url at the head of the first post....

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## Occam's Banana

> DOH i could just be watching something that isn't the live stream
> 
> whats the live stream url?


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> DOH i could just be watching something that isn't the live stream
> 
> whats the live stream url?


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## MrGoose

Is it weird that I'm watching the $#@! out of this thread on my phone in my bed naked with my girlfriend while she's sleeping?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Is it weird that I'm watching the $#@! out of this thread on my phone in my bed naked with my girlfriend while she's sleeping?


lol, tmi

----------


## amtcas

> Is it weird that I'm watching the $#@! out of this thread on my phone in my bed naked with my girlfriend while she's sleeping?


Not at all.

----------


## Jovan Galtic

> Is it weird that I'm watching the $#@! out of this thread on my phone in my bed naked with my girlfriend while she's sleeping?




+rep

----------


## GRNBO

> Is it weird that I'm watching the $#@! out of this thread on my phone in my bed naked with my girlfriend while she's sleeping?


It wasn't, now that you posted it on the internet... yea it's weird.

They are voting for national committee man and woman now.

----------


## Danan

> Is it weird that I'm watching the $#@! out of this thread on my phone in my bed naked with my girlfriend while she's sleeping?


piccs or... oh - forget about it..

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> It's OK. He's been VERY fair & even-handed. A fully "Ron Paul" guy couldn't do better (so far).


I'm responding to the confusing posts in the first few pages.  Made it seem like he wasn't on our side, like an Romney operative.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> Is it weird that I'm watching the $#@! out of this thread on my phone in my bed naked with my girlfriend while she's sleeping?


If you won't give her more attention, I will. Only one thing I love more than Ron Paul . . .

(don't hurt me)

----------


## speciallyblend

> Is it weird that I'm watching the $#@! out of this thread on my phone in my bed naked with my girlfriend while she's sleeping?


you better start ron paulin her or she will get jealous  next time she better put a ron paul shirt on for attention

----------


## bb23

> Is it weird that I'm watching the $#@! out of this thread on my phone in my bed naked with my girlfriend while she's sleeping?


What is weird is that you are not busy with your girlfriend.

----------


## phyregold

> Is it weird that I'm watching the $#@! out of this thread on my phone in my bed naked with my girlfriend while she's sleeping?


Paul has that effect on my too.  I call it Post Paul Seperate Syndrome

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> WTF are you talking about? He is a Ron Paul delegate. Romney camp just tried to remove him based on that fact saying he was biased!


Just started reading the first few pages.  Made it seem like he wasn't on our side, like an Romney operative.

----------


## azxd

> Is it weird that I'm watching the $#@! out of this thread on my phone in my bed naked with my girlfriend while she's sleeping?


Where's your live feed

----------


## speciallyblend

> What is weird is that you are not busy with your girlfriend.


have her chant ooo ron paul..

----------


## speciallyblend

> Where's your live feed


touche

----------


## Cody1

lol it's a samsung galaxy android phone. Sounds like someone is watching the thread haha

----------


## MrGoose

Haha. You guys are hilarious  when will this whole thing be concluded and we'll get the results?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I'm responding to the confusing posts in the first few pages.  Made it seem like he wasn't on our side, like an Romney operative.


That's what I figured. Thing's were a real mess "back then." Fortunately, they've *really* turned around!

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> Haha. You guys are hilarious  when will this whole thing be concluded and we'll get the results?


As soon as you put your live feed up.

----------


## anaconda

> No clue, but it sure will suck if the battery dies before they start the vote.


I heard him just say Samsung Galaxy.

----------


## phyregold

The guy responding to me on Ustream, did you guy see the duct tape to the outlet?

----------


## azxd

> lol it's a samsung galaxy android phone. Sounds like someone is watching the thread haha


Yea, I caught that ... Dude is describing his wall outlet connection ... Cool, and keep it going man !!!!

----------


## phyregold

> I heard him just say Samsung Galaxy.


Yeah i asked him on ustream he responded

----------


## Jovan Galtic

Hey cameraman, let us see you!

----------


## sailingaway

> The guy responding to me on Ustream, did you guy see the duct tape to the outlet?


duct tape isn't all that hard to remove.

----------


## Paulistinian

National Committeeman are super delegates?

----------


## azxd

> Haha. You guys are hilarious  when will this whole thing be concluded and we'll get the results?


You really need a Samsung Galaxy 





















For us.

----------


## Delivered4000

Is the camera guy mat larsen?

----------


## lasenorita

Awesome. 

They will be passing the ballot boxes and checking that each delegate is a delegate and is only voting once.

----------


## anaconda

Do they vote for slates? Or for individuals?

----------


## anaconda

Speaker flipped off the crowd? What?

----------


## Barrex

There werent 3 and but only 1 and that one was flipped.

----------


## Cshelton21

> Speaker flipped off the crowd? What?


the speaker was upset with the process taking longer than (he) expected. flipped off crowd.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

> Speaker flipped off the crowd? What?


lolwut? srsly?

----------


## ichirix

> Speaker flipped off the crowd? What?


He was complaining that he was going to miss his flight from Reno to Las Vegas. Boo Freaking Hoo. LOL.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Sorry to post this in this thread, but the MA issue needs some help and everyone is in this thread. We'll have to figure out the best plan of attack. Romney is trying to take our MA delegates away. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...etts-delegates!

----------


## Dogsoldier

Somebody said on my feed that the chair flipped the middle finger at people?Is that true?

----------


## Ranger29860

> Somebody said on my feed that the chair flipped the middle finger at people?Is that true?


not the chair, the speaker adressing the chair

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Is it weird that I'm watching the $#@! out of this thread on my phone in my bed naked with my girlfriend while she's sleeping?


In the words of the immortal Ice Cube, "Today was a good day,"

----------


## drummergirl

yes, along with Nat committee woman and state party chairs

----------


## rb3b3

> Sorry to post this in this thread, but the MA issue needs some help and everyone is in this thread. We'll have to figure out the best plan of attack. Romney is trying to take our MA delegates away. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...etts-delegates!


ok so lets try to take his nd delegates away from him for that bs he pulled there!

----------


## drummergirl

Just means he was dumb enough to think they wouldn't run late.  Cry me a river QQ




> He was complaining that he was going to miss his flight from Reno to Las Vegas. Boo Freaking Hoo. LOL.

----------


## anaconda

What is the amusing cartoon that keeps cutting in with the Bear and The Lobster and the blinking red button?

----------


## francisco

> What is the amusing cartoon that keeps cutting in with the Bear and The Lobster and the blinking red button?


It ceased to be "amusing" after the 500th time it came on interrupting the proceedings.

----------


## anaconda

This makes me nervous. I hope Paul supporters are checking badge numbers as people submit their ballots...to be sure that there are no duplicates. Or that, after the ballots are submitted, that the list is checked for duplicate numbers....

Maybe the badge numbers should be keyed into a pc and subjected to a sorting algorithm.

----------


## francisco

> This makes me nervous. I hope Paul supporters are checking badge numbers as people submit their ballots...to be sure that there are no duplicates. Or that, after the ballots are submitted, that the list is checked for duplicate numbers..


They are checking badge as ballot is submitted, and marking the badge for each of the 5 elections, so only one ballot can be turned in for each election,  to prevent anyone from voting more than once.

----------


## rb3b3

can someone tell me what they are casting ballots for in nevada? is it delegates or the board people?

----------


## EvilNight

> This makes me nervous. I hope Paul supporters are checking badge numbers as people submit their ballots...to be sure that there are no duplicates. Or that, after the ballots are submitted, that the list is checked for duplicate numbers....
> 
> Maybe the badge numbers should be keyed into a pc and subjected to a sorting algorithm.


The only people left *in this room* are the verified delegates with good badge numbers. That was taken care of after lunch.

Votes are being cast now for national committee man and woman. Our guys are Diana Orrock and James Smack.

The winners will be superdelegates in 2016, but won't vote in 2012.

They stated absolutely anyone in the room is free to observe all of the voting and counting to verify fairness.

----------


## Carson

I'd be more comfortable with a show of hands.

----------


## sailingaway

they are standing in line with ballots Algorres says

----------


## anaconda

> They are checking badge as ballot is submitted, and marking the badge for each of the 5 elections, so only one ballot can be turned in for each election,  to prevent anyone from voting more than once.


Marking the badge is good. Unless they use white-out after voting.

----------


## drummergirl

As the elections committee person explained it, they are using a system of hole punches. 





> Marking the badge is good. Unless they use white-out after voting.

----------


## anaconda

The speaker must have a hot date. He wants to get the hell out of there..

----------


## anaconda

> As the elections committee person explained it, they are using a system of hole punches.


As long as they don't punch Paul supporters' badges twice for every Romney hole punch.

----------


## anaconda

Will there be multiple ballot counters from both camps?

----------


## azxd

> As the elections committee person explained it, they are using a system of hole punches.


I think they should dip their fingers in ink LOL


WTF ???????

They didn't print enough ballots !!!

----------


## Godmode7

So how many ppl are gonna end up with more than one ballot?

----------


## azxd

No ballot = Sit down and shut up.

----------


## anaconda

My stream is really halting and buffering now..

----------


## rb3b3

for all of you that have buried your heads in this thread and been watching the streaming vid of the nevada convention, just want  to update you that ron swept virginia cd6 today!! took all 3 delegates and all 3 alts!!! way to go virginia cd 6!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## azxd

> My stream is really halting and buffering now..


You should see a doctor about that

----------


## Barrex

> My stream is really halting and buffering now..


If you are watching it for hours sometimes it helsp to get out of your web browser and restart it...If you are just getting sound and picture is frozen it happens to all.

----------


## azxd

> for all of you that have buried your heads in this thread and been watching the streaming vid of the nevada convention, just want  to update you that ron swept virginia cd6 today!! took all 3 delegates and all 3 alts!!! way to go virginia cd 6!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks for the great news.

----------


## EvilNight

> for all of you that have buried your heads in this thread and been watching the streaming vid of the nevada convention, just want  to update you that ron swept virginia cd6 today!! took all 3 delegates and all 3 alts!!! way to go virginia cd 6!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome news. So far NV is looking good too.

----------


## Dutch

> for all of you that have buried your heads in this thread and been watching the streaming vid of the nevada convention, just want  to update you that ron swept virginia cd6 today!! took all 3 delegates and all 3 alts!!! way to go virginia cd 6!!!!!!!!!!!


+rep for letting us know!

----------


## Carson

> My stream is really halting and buffering now..



Same here. It's been brutal.

Try refreshing the web page every once and a while. Mines going again.

----------


## GRNBO

> for all of you that have buried your heads in this thread and been watching the streaming vid of the nevada convention, just want  to update you that ron swept virginia cd6 today!! took all 3 delegates and all 3 alts!!! way to go virginia cd 6!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome! That's where I was born and raised.

----------


## rb3b3

> Awesome! That's where I was born and raised.


those results have to make you feel extra proud then

----------


## azxd



----------


## evandeck

Hey I've been watching the stream for most of the day so far. So when should be be getting results?

----------


## Agorism

> 


lol at Strider

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strider...inment_System)

----------


## ssjevot

That's not Strider, that's Zero Wing.

----------


## sailingaway

just checking out this slide show and guessing which are Ron Paul supporters........http://www.lvrj.com/multimedia/Paul-...150311225.html

The golden retriever is obvious, the woman with red silver and blue martian headgear is more uncertain...

----------


## Inkblots

> lol at Strider
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strider...inment_System)


Um, that's from Zero Wing.

----------


## sailingaway

Sandra Chereb ‏ @SandraChereb
Still not enough ballots for GOP National committeeman. Will use committeewoman ballots to write in vote. #nvgop
Retweeted by Jon Ralston

----------


## invisible

I'd love to watch that excellent general election speech again while I wait, does anyone know if a 'tube has surfaced yet?

----------


## Inkblots

> Sandra Chereb ‏ @SandraChereb
> Still not enough ballots for GOP National committeeman. Will use committeewoman ballots to write in vote. #nvgop
> Retweeted by Jon Ralston


Wood pulp is a scarce commodity in NV, it would seem.

----------


## Ranger29860

> I'd love to watch that excellent general election speech again while I wait, does anyone know if a 'tube has surfaced yet?


http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/22380780

----------


## Real_CaGeD

> Wood pulp is a scarce commodity in NV, it would seem.


Maybe those ... should use hemp?

----------


## eleganz

Guys I just got back with a business meeting, what is the update!?!?!?

----------


## VictorB

> You should see a doctor about that


He tried but his doctor is running for president right now.

----------


## GRNBO

> I'd love to watch that excellent general election speech again while I wait, does anyone know if a 'tube has surfaced yet?


This? http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/22380780

I was watching it again right when I read your post.

----------


## drummergirl

Our streamer is Mark

----------


## anaconda

> If you are watching it for hours sometimes it helsp to get out of your web browser and restart it...If you are just getting sound and picture is frozen it happens to all.


Thanks for the tip. My sound was halting and starting every couple of seconds. Then it got better.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Guys I just got back with a business meeting, what is the update!?!?!?


Voting for Nat'l commitee people now (not delegates).  This will be the first show of strength on who has the numbers.  Fingers crossed for Orrock.

----------


## invisible

> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/22380780


Awesome, thanks!  Even includes Carol's introduction    Starts at 7:30

----------


## UtahApocalypse

no dinner break

----------


## azxd

> He tried but his doctor is running for president right now.


Acceptable LOL

----------


## PatriotOne

OMG.  I just looked back.  It's almost been 2 fricken hrs since commitee people nominated.  2 HOURS!!!!

----------


## bb23

> Wood pulp is a scarce commodity in NV, it would seem.


all the paper was used up on the fake ballots

----------


## Indy Vidual

> no dinner break


Late lunch; It's a late-night town.

----------


## EvilNight

> Mr. Chairman, point of order. I'd like to point out that this voting process violates the Geneva convention, particularly the part that forbids torture.


Classic.

In other news, attempts to adjourn for dinner or for any other reason are flatly denied by the chair.

----------


## azxd

A death sentence ?
WTF is he talking about ?

----------


## azxd

I hate commercials

----------


## No Free Beer

honestly.

WHAT THE HELL IS TAKING SO LONG?

I was in Mass for the caucuses and it didn't take this damn long. This is ridiculous.

----------


## Danan

> I hate commercials


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir.../adblock-plus/

----------


## azxd

Get on with it !!!!!


One Ronny Paully, Two Ronny Paully

----------


## hb6102

How many republicans does it take to count 3000 ballots?

----------


## VAMole

> I was in Mass for the caucuses and it didn't take this damn long. This is ridiculous.


How many people were at your caucus? How many people are at this convention? There's your answer.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Wow, gone for a while now there are 29*30+ posts here, us people are gluttens for this cool stuff 
My wife has been hating the audio from the stream through dinner.....I would not let her tough the volume controls....

----------


## azxd

> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir.../adblock-plus/


Worthless on a streaming feed.

----------


## puppetmaster

think they are going to get it done a little quicker for the last votes......we will see it is a cluster. I have not slept in 25 hours.......cmon people lets get it on!!

----------


## pacu44

I just got home from work, which is the best URL for the feed?

----------


## rb3b3

are they still handing in ballots? or are they at least counting the votes now?

----------


## Oddone

I'm watching from work right now and they block all ad's even the chat on the side of the screen.

----------


## DanK22

Remember the last time ballot counting was streamed live? I sure do!

----------


## jene277

> Worthless on a streaming feed.


It's what I'm using and I've seen no commercials.

----------


## QWDC

> Worthless on a streaming feed.



Should work just fine.

----------


## lasenorita

> Worthless on a streaming feed.


I'm using ABP on Chrome and haven't seen a commercial yet? (Maybe that's why the video is choppy.)



*@arb3b3*

They're sorting out the ballots and counting them, I think. 
The delegates are all in the other room singing "God Bless America" or was it "America the Beautiful"?

----------


## azxd

I guess he unplugged that broomstick.

----------


## MozoVote

You folks from Nevada will be some of the most battle tested convention attendees in a generation. Some of you should travel to the other states to give lectures on JUST HOW FRICKEN BAD things can get.

----------


## azxd

> I just got home from work, which is the best URL for the feed?


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## rb3b3

> I'm using ABP on Chrome and haven't seen a commercial yet? (Maybe that's why the video is choppy.)
> 
> 
> 
> *@arb3b3*
> 
> They're sorting out the ballots and counting them, I think. 
> The delegates are all in the other room singing "God Bless America" or was it "America the Beautiful"?



ok cool thanks and whats the deal with the broom stick? any idea? i keep reading about a broom stick

----------


## Danan

> Worthless on a streaming feed.


I don't get any adds on Firefox, I did when I tried IE.

----------


## DanK22

> ok cool thanks and whats the deal with the broom stick? any idea? i keep reading about a broom stick


To help balance the camera.

----------


## azxd

> ok cool thanks and whats the deal with the broom stick? any idea? i keep reading about a broom stick


The streaming video is from a phone attached to a broom stick ... It was plugged into a wall outlet ... Hope his battery lasts.

Talking about an extension cord ... Yea !!!

----------


## pacu44

> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention


Thank you!

----------


## ichirix

> ok cool thanks and whats the deal with the broom stick? any idea? i keep reading about a broom stick


It's a Swiffer Sweeper.

----------


## azxd

> I don't get any adds on Firefox, I did when I tried IE.


Switched over ... I'm a multi-browser kind of guy ... Time will tell.

----------


## hb6102

So will some less committed Romney sheep get sick of this and leave??

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> You folks from Nevada will be some of the most battle tested convention attendees in a generation. Some of you should travel to the other states to give lectures on JUST HOW FRICKEN BAD things can get.


Well, i put myself in their shoes, ranging from the top (Saxe Coburg Gotha/House Of Windsor) down to the lowest scrub (the morons at events like this slaving for the system, probably on some sweetheart deal) and everything in between it. They see their entire fraudulent and craptasitc system of repression and sucking the life out of people and profiting endlessly from it, is now exposed for all to easily see and had their own tools and technologies used against them. They dont want to lose that power, and will do anything possible to maintain it, even if it means blatantly in front of their opposition. And when i say ANYTHING, i mean ANYTHING, and thats what is scary about it all.

----------


## PatriotOne

Anjeanette Damon‏@AnjeanetteDamon

Hoping to keep people in the room in this battle of wills, Romney and Paul camps are bringing pizza #nvgop

----------


## PatriotOne

Jon Ralston‏@RalstonFlash

Voting for national delegates to begin 15 minutes.

----------


## sailingaway

Jon Ralston ‏ @RalstonFlash
Washoe GOP Chair Buell: "You realize the crack Clark County caucus team is counting the ballots." #shotsfired #shotsdeserved #nvgop

----------


## Ranger29860

> Anjeanette Damon‏@AnjeanetteDamon
> 
> Hoping to keep people in the room in this battle of wills, Romney and Paul camps are bringing pizza #nvgop


lol romney's ppl think they can win a battle of wills? Just a thought though if they bring in pizza and deny anyone that is not a paul or romney supporter food cna that be construde as bribery? :P

----------


## Drex

This has to be the record for most posts in a day

----------


## ItsTime

> Anjeanette Damon‏@AnjeanetteDamon
> 
> Hoping to keep people in the room in this battle of wills, Romney and Paul camps are bringing pizza #nvgop


Why do we always bring pizza? That will make people sleepy! We need a different food.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

$#@!.

Four Ballot Boxes were NOT Accounted for in the count room  They are tryiong to locate them

(sure they will and find plenty of Romney side votes)

----------


## Oddone

> This has to be the record for most posts in a day


Go look for some of the debate threads.. Those go 150+ pages. The day isn't over yet though, right now with my settings I see 90 pages.

----------


## Oddone

> $#@!.
> 
> Four Ballot Boxes were NOT Accounted for in the count room  They are tryiong to locate them
> 
> (sure they will and find plenty of Romney side votes)


Where did you hear this? On the stream? Cause I missed that..

----------


## ItsTime

> $#@!.
> 
> Four Ballot Boxes were NOT Accounted for in the count room  They are tryiong to locate them
> 
> (sure they will and find plenty of Romney side votes)


You have to be kidding! Same thing happened in the straw poll right?!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

In the stream chat "How can they count the ballots, they can't count the ballot boxes"

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Where did you hear this? On the stream? Cause I missed that..


Yes on the feed they can visually account 8 boxes.... there should have been 12.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> Anjeanette Damon‏@AnjeanetteDamon
> 
> Hoping to keep people in the room in this battle of wills, Romney and Paul camps are bringing pizza #nvgop


I say we eat Romney's pizza and exact sweet revenge for the fake slates. What say?

----------


## Oddone

> Yes on the feed they can visually account 8 boxes.... there should have been 12.


Damnit! Now I hear them talking about it.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> This has to be the record for most posts in a day


I'm just getting here. Just so I don't have to read through 900+ threads, can anybody give a current status?

----------


## VAMole

> $#@!.
> 
> Four Ballot Boxes were NOT Accounted for in the count room  They are tryiong to locate them
> 
> (sure they will and find plenty of Romney side votes)


My suspicion is that one polling station (there were three stations consisting of four boxes each) did not make it upstairs... according to the livestream, they have been found and are coming to the counting room.
Despite my earlier comment to the guy from Massachusetts who complained that it was taking too long, I have been impressed with the incompetence on display so far. We do things way better in Virginia.

----------


## Ranger29860

> I'm just getting here. Just so I don't have to read through 900+ threads, can anybody give a current status?


FUBAR

----------


## Barrex

Ron Paul supporters disguised as janitors with high tech broomsticks infiltrate Nevada GOP:

----------


## DanK22

Do they have flashlights for when the lights go out?

----------


## bb23

> I'm just getting here. Just so I don't have to read through 900+ threads, can anybody give a current status?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nd-Up-(So-far)

In addition to that thread, people just submitted their ballots and now we are awaiting the tally.

----------


## Highstreet

> This has to be the record for most posts in a day


That was my thought as well!

----------


## puppetmaster

There was a RP person with all of the boxes

----------


## Oddone

He just said they were empty? Say wha..?

----------


## sailingaway

> $#@!.
> 
> Four Ballot Boxes were NOT Accounted for in the count room  They are tryiong to locate them
> 
> (sure they will and find plenty of Romney side votes)


where did you get that info?

Algorres says no.

----------


## lasenorita

> I say we eat Romney's pizza and exact sweet revenge for the fake slates. What say?


I don't know; I hope the Paul people don't get indigestion and have to leave early before voting!


Were the missing boxes empty? Oh, and apparently, they're still missing one.

----------


## MozoVote

PuppetMaster started this thread 12 hours ago. Whew, what a day, LOL

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> My suspicion is that one polling station (there were three stations consisting of four boxes each) did not make it upstairs... according to the livestream, they have been found and are coming to the counting room.
> Despite my earlier comment to the guy from Massachusetts who complained that it was taking too long, I have been impressed with the incompetence on display so far. We do things way better in Virginia.


Such BS that 4 ballot boxes were unaccounted for!! 




> FUBAR


I see now

----------


## amtcas

Why were the boxes empty?

----------


## sailingaway

> Such BS that 4 ballot boxes were unaccounted for!! 
> 
> 
> 
> I see now


were they attended?

----------


## Cshelton21

> I'm just getting here. Just so I don't have to read through 900+ threads, can anybody give a current status?


 Here I made this topic to catch newcomers up to whats happening now.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nd-Up-(So-far)

----------


## JJ2

What about the Sabbath-keepers? Do they get a special "Adelson Convention"?

----------


## lasenorita

*lol* 

No tweeting results "out of respect." I guess we won't be able to see the ballot count.

----------


## DanK22

Who is the woman saying the vote counting should be secret? Is she going to stop the live stream?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

STREAM LINK again please I'm going to have to kill a process (the browser with the stream)...

----------


## JJ2

> STREAM LINK again please I'm going to have to kill a process (the browser with the stream)...


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## sailingaway

Anjeanette Damon ‏ @AnjeanetteDamon
Paul organizer Wayne Terhune says everyone "wants to get out of here." Two sides have agreed on some ballot changes to speed it up. #nvgop

not sure I recommend agreements with Romney.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

I think I rather have the feed in the room if they are still conducting any business while this is counted.

----------


## No Free Beer

> How many people were at your caucus? How many people are at this convention? There's your answer.


Almost three hundred.

I have been studying and watching the stream ALL DAY and the incompetence of those in charge is outstanding. A lot of the Romney people were also wasting a lot of time with petty little things. There is no reason for this to take this long. It's been ALL DAY.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention


Thanks

----------


## Barrex

So we will know results before delegates if cameraman-broomstick guy stays in that room.....Funny.

----------


## Danan

> Anjeanette Damon ‏ @AnjeanetteDamon
> Paul organizer Wayne Terhune says everyone "wants to get out of here." Two sides have agreed on some ballot changes to speed it up. #nvgop
> 
> not sure I recommend agreements with Romney.


They wanted to do 3 additional voting rounds (which they combined) after the chairman/woman vote (which they also combined). If that's what the tweed is about.

----------


## phyregold

> So we will know results before delegates if cameraman-broomstick guy stays in that room.....Funny.


For all those who still are buried in this thread.

Looks like Romney is declaring war is Mass..


http://www.redmassgroup.com/diary/14...-comes-the-axe

----------


## Pauling

Why is no one saying anything about the missing boxes? Shouldn't the counting be shut down because of this?

----------


## No Free Beer

> For all those who still are buried in this thread.
> 
> Looks like Romney is declaring war is Mass..
> 
> 
> http://www.redmassgroup.com/diary/14...-comes-the-axe


bring it on, woman.

----------


## GRNBO

> I think I rather have the feed in the room if they are still conducting any business while this is counted.


If I'm not mistaken they ruled just after RPs speech to conduct business after the nomination process. Seems like they've been strictly adhering to it so far despite some romney people (I guess?) to try and move otherwise.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Why is no one saying anything about the missing boxes? Shouldn't the counting be shut down because of this?


From what I gathered there were 3 sets of 4 boxes setup but one set was not used for this round of voting so they only had 8 boxes total to be counted. But of course that is all speculation

----------


## ItsTime

> Why is no one saying anything about the missing boxes? Shouldn't the counting be shut down because of this?


Yes

----------


## Barrex

> For all those who still are buried in this thread.
> 
> Looks like Romney is declaring war is Mass..
> 
> 
> http://www.redmassgroup.com/diary/14...-comes-the-axe





To one person that will get the joke:

"SUE"

----------


## rb3b3

someone please tell me the names of the people we want to win who are ron paul supporters anyone know their names?

----------


## VAMole

> Almost three hundred.
> 
> I have been studying and watching the stream ALL DAY and the incompetence of those in charge is outstanding. A lot of the Romney people were also wasting a lot of time with petty little things. There is no reason for this to take this long. It's been ALL DAY.


There's 5x that many in Nevada. It has been pretty incompetent, though. All of the offices should have been on one ballot paper rather than having separate ballot papers for each office. County delegations should be seated together. Each county should have a delegation chair that passes out the ballots to each delegate from that county and collects the ballots to bring them to the tabulation room. Instead you have an every-man-for-himself mentality, and it has proven unsuccessful.

----------


## VAMole

> Why is no one saying anything about the missing boxes? Shouldn't the counting be shut down because of this?


If the campaign's people in the room aren't bothered by it, I'm not bothered by it either.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Pizza delivery.

----------


## Suzu

Maybe the Romney crowd isn't fighting as hard as they could because they know that if RP wins, the whole state delegation will not be seated in Tampa?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Pizza delivery.


herman cain delivering. check the insides of those boxes for extra ballots.

----------


## Oddone

> Maybe the Romney crowd isn't fighting as hard as they could because they know that if RP wins, the whole state delegation will not be seated in Tampa?


On what bases? The moron Attorney did not have one that sent that E-mail. We will also fight the crap Romney is pulling in Mass.

----------


## rb3b3

WHAT ARE THE NAMES OF THE PEOPLE WE WANT TO GET ELECTED RIGHT NOW?

----------


## VAMole

> WHAT ARE THE NAMES OF THE PEOPLE WE WANT TO GET ELECTED RIGHT NOW?


Orrock and Smack

----------


## kill the banks

> WHAT ARE THE NAMES OF THE PEOPLE WE WANT TO GET ELECTED RIGHT NOW?


can someone pm this request please

----------


## Real_CaGeD

> WHAT ARE THE NAMES OF THE PEOPLE WE WANT TO GET ELECTED RIGHT NOW?


Orrock as Woman

Smack as MAn

----------


## puppetmaster

> WHAT ARE THE NAMES OF THE PEOPLE WE WANT TO GET ELECTED RIGHT NOW?




are you here? find me...front row center, suit lappy on lap

----------


## azxd

> In the stream chat "How can they count the ballots, they can't count the ballot boxes"


LOL yea !!

----------


## kathy88

Orrock and Smack. Should be a law firm. Being cheated out of delegates that are rightfully yours? Is your campaign's logo being used illegally by the Establishment piggies? Call Orrock and Smack.

----------


## azxd

Gotta take a break ... Thread is alive !!!

----------


## Oddone

So the ballots are just for those two people right now not delegates? Just making sure, I think I missed some stuff when I was driving to work.

Edit: Which makes sense with the whole Male and Female ballots. I.E Committee man and Woman.

----------


## Ranger29860

> So the ballots are just for those two people right now not delegates? Just making sure, I think I missed some stuff when I was driving to work.


Yeah , but this will be a REAL good indication of our strength there.

----------


## bb23

are they going to vote on the presidential candidates today or will that be another day?

----------


## mac_hine

Just read this on http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/

05/05/12 09:00 PM
Paulee: Just the worst day of my life....They tooks over...Won the chairperson for the convention by 4 votes...Only to find out more voted than we had delegates.Motion was made to validate registration against delegates....Said person was out of order...

I think they're accusing us of fraud, lol

I would respond, but I was banned

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

> Yeah , but this will be a REAL good indication of our strength there.


Whose to choose to be chairwoman and chairman and who do we want?

----------


## sailingaway

> *lol* 
> 
> No tweeting results "out of respect." I guess we won't be able to see the ballot count.


what on earth is disrespectful about tweeting results? As I recall the NVGOP is the one that bragged it would have twitter caucus results this year....

----------


## Ranger29860

> Whose to choose to be chairwoman and chairman and who do we want?


orrock as woman 
and i cant reember the male

----------


## Cshelton21

> So the ballots are just for those two people right now not delegates? Just making sure, I think I missed some stuff when I was driving to work.


Correct this ballot based vote count is for National Committee chairman and chairwoman, its important because first because in 2016 they become super delegates who can vote for liberty candidates regardless of state binding. Second and possibly more importantly it shows us our strength or weakness. check this post to come up to speed

----------


## Oddone

> are they going to vote on the presidential candidates today or will that be another day?


They did that months ago. This is to vote on national delegates, as in who they will be, not who they are bound to. Although they could vot eot change that. They are also doing other party buisness.

----------


## evandeck

> Just read this on http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/
> 
> 05/05/12 09:00 PM
> *Paul*ee: Just the worst day of my life....They tooks over...Won the chairperson for the convention by 4 votes...Only to find out more voted than we had delegates.Motion was made to validate registration against delegates....Said person was out of order...
> 
> I think they're accusing us of fraud, lol
> 
> I would respond, but I was banned


I find it ironic that the user has "Paul" in their name. Either that or it's a coincidence.

----------


## sailingaway

> Just read this on http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/
> 
> 05/05/12 09:00 PM
> Paulee: Just the worst day of my life....They tooks over...Won the chairperson for the convention by 4 votes...Only to find out more voted than we had delegates.Motion was made to validate registration against delegates....Said person was out of order...
> 
> I think they're accusing us of fraud, lol
> 
> I would respond, but I was banned


WE were the ones who asked to validate registration.....

----------


## bb23

Ah okay, yeah what I meant was I was wondering about the delegates and if they were going to be chosen today.

It's been a long day.

----------


## Oddone

Need a fast forward button!

----------


## ichirix

> WE were the ones who asked to validate registration.....


I think that post was regarding to Maine.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> Just read this on http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/
> 
> 05/05/12 09:00 PM
> Paulee: Just the worst day of my life....They tooks over...Won the chairperson for the convention by 4 votes...Only to find out more voted than we had delegates.Motion was made to validate registration against delegates....Said person was out of order...
> 
> I think they're accusing us of fraud, lol
> 
> I would respond, but I was banned


Nice. I just read a post there by a Romney supporter "Chris" who said something like the GOP needs to "shut this thing down".

----------


## lasenorita

> what on earth is disrespectful about tweeting results?


No tweeting of results _until_ they actually announce it to everyone else. Basically, the vote totals are supposed to stay in the counting room until they are released. (I think that's what she meant.)

----------


## kathy88

> Just read this on http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/
> 
> 05/05/12 09:00 PM
> Paulee: Just the worst day of my life....They tooks over...Won the chairperson for the convention by 4 votes...Only to find out more voted than we had delegates.Motion was made to validate registration against delegates....Said person was out of order...
> 
> I think they're accusing us of fraud, lol
> 
> I would respond, but I was banned


I just checked out that site. Those people are obsessed with getting obama out. No one even says nice things about Mitt. The unenthusiasm is deafening.

----------


## francisco

> herman cain delivering. check the insides of those boxes for extra ballots.


+rep for making me laugh

----------


## lasenorita

_*lol*_ 

Now the pizza is missing, too. I hope the Romney campaign didn't get a hold of them.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Ah okay, yeah what I meant was I was wondering about the delegates and if they were going to be chosen today.
> 
> It's been a long day.


Two things are going on right now.  Counting ballots for National Chairpeople (they may of just finished but have not announced yet) and they are collecting votes for delegates now.

----------


## sailingaway

> I just checked out that site. Those people are obsessed with getting obama out. No one even says nice things about Mitt. The unenthusiasm is deafening.


we should drop some polls on them.  And some comparative crowd pictures....

----------


## ClydeCoulter

They sent him out for pizza

----------


## kathy88

> we should drop some polls on them.  And some comparative crowd pictures....


It's a chat. I don't think we can post pics. But they don't seem too far gone for some truth bombs well placed...

----------


## 1stAmendguy

http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/

Some of these Romney people are butt hurt. They don't have very nice things to say about us and Ron Paul. 




> Time to start putting extreme pressure on the RNC to 1. stop this insanity and 2. stop all caucuse and go to straight primarys.


 

Easy to register and start chatting to them btw.

----------


## mac_hine

> I find it ironic that the user has "Paul" in their name. Either that or it's a coincidence.


IDK, I may be wrong, but I think this guy is a legit Mittens supporter. 

It's fun watching them squirm. Occasionally, there's a RP troll posting anti-Romney stuff. 

This post is hillarious: 

Chris: They have suberted the vote and will of the people. That's how Cuba, N.Korea, Iran and other places are ran. Not the USA.

----------


## XTreat

> Just read this on http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/
> 
> 05/05/12 09:00 PM
> Paulee: Just the worst day of my life....They tooks over...Won the chairperson for the convention by 4 votes...Only to find out more voted than we had delegates.Motion was made to validate registration against delegates....Said person was out of order...
> 
> I think they're accusing us of fraud, lol
> 
> I would respond, but I was banned


Wow reading this is fun

----------


## sailingaway

> IDK, I may be wrong, but I think this guy is a legit Mittens supporter. 
> 
> It's fun watching them squirm. Occasionally, there's a RP troll posting anti-Romney stuff. 
> 
> This post is hillarious: 
> 
> Chris: They have suberted the vote and will of the people. That's how Cuba, N.Korea, Iran and other places are ran. Not the USA.


These weird rules were created to help MITT.

----------


## Oddone

> IDK, I may be wrong, but I think this guy is a legit Mittens supporter. 
> 
> It's fun watching them squirm. Occasionally, there's a RP troll posting anti-Romney stuff. 
> 
> This post is hillarious: 
> 
> Chris: They have suberted the vote and will of the people. That's how Cuba, N.Korea, Iran and other places are ran. Not the USA.


He is right, we worked within the system, we used our "Republic" as it was meant to be.  Two wolves and a sheep, and all that...

----------


## anaconda

> $#@!.
> 
> Four Ballot Boxes were NOT Accounted for in the count room  They are tryiong to locate them
> 
> (sure they will and find plenty of Romney side votes)


You mean we weren't watching the chain of custody every single moment?????. This is surreal.

----------


## mac_hine

> These weird rules were created to help MITT.


I know! These poor folks are clueless. I almost feel bad for them. It's a bit disconcerting to see how delusional they are.

----------


## Oddone

Okay, what his friend just said was hilarious... Talk about a slip, lol.

Edit: On the stream that is.

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

Mitt people are saying we're cheating and watching our live stream for all our "cheating" shenanigans revealed.

----------


## DanK22

"CraigS: Chris...U have a point. If Tampa looks like the Dems in Minnesota in 1968, we're nailed to the wall. Not sure exactly what RP wants , but I dont think he has a lot of control over his followers. they are using him for their own objectives...maybe trying to get Obama elected."

We should have a Mitt Chat thread to post all of their crazy comments.

----------


## mac_hine

> We should have a Mitt Chat thread to post all of their crazy comments.


Paulee: Scott Romney did a nice job....for Mitt....I spoke to him about NDAA....said please speak to Mitt about it....

lulz

----------


## MozoVote

Chris makes such lousy arguments I'm starting to wonder if he's really one of ... hmmm

----------


## XTreat

Ok I can't watch Mitt central anymore. very frustrating.

----------


## Oddone

> "CraigS: Chris...U have a point. If Tampa looks like the Dems in Minnesota in 1968, we're nailed to the wall. Not sure exactly what RP wants , but I dont think he has a lot of control over his followers. they are using him for their own objectives...maybe trying to get Obama elected."
> 
> We should have a Mitt Chat thread to post all of their crazy comments.


I haven't got a clue where these people come up with such crap, and they call Ron Paul supporters crazy and conspiracy theorist. Romney = Obama...

----------


## Lightweis

I have been banned over one hundred times at romney forums

----------


## Oddone

"Ron Paul delegates say What!" 
"What!!" 
"I just said that so I could cut."
"Atleast you are open and transparent about it"
hahaha...

----------


## mac_hine

05/05/12 09:32 PM
karenk: ATTENTION: Please if you can join us in our fast day tomorrow. We will be going without food for at least 2 meals and praying during that time for Mitt and Ann. We are praying that we can save this Constitution that seems to truly be hanging by a thread. We are praying for hearts to be softened towards Mitt and for evil, corruption and incompetence to continue to expose themselves. We realize that not everyone can fast but we invite you to pray with us throughout the day.

----------


## evandeck

According to The Mitt chat, the actual delegate voting will happen tomorrow?

Also I found this funny




> 05/05/12 09:32 PM
> karenk: ATTENTION: Please if you can join us in our fast day tomorrow. We will be going without food for at least 2 meals and praying during that time for Mitt and Ann. We are praying that we can save this Constitution that seems to truly be hanging by a thread. We are praying for hearts to be softened towards Mitt and for evil, corruption and incompetence to continue to expose themselves. We realize that not everyone can fast but we invite you to pray with us throughout the day.

----------


## specsaregood

> I have been banned over one hundred times at romney forums


So what you are saying is that you like to behave like a douchebag?

----------


## Oddone

They are getting ballots to vote for the CD and at large delegates right now. So no, voting is happening tonight.

----------


## Ranger29860

> So what you are saying is that you like to behave like a douchebag?


I got banned for asking were they keep getting this 1250 hard delegates count. So they are banning anyone even sligltly critical

----------


## Jarg

Just got back been gone for few hours any thing happen?

----------


## MozoVote

Closed the window, I don't want to read any more of their whining about us "cheating". Sheesh. 

Also pretty lame how they want the RNC to "step in and fix everything".

----------


## Agorism

So no leaks? seems inevitable there will be leaks.

----------


## anaconda

> 05/05/12 09:32 PM
> karenk: ATTENTION: Please if you can join us in our fast day tomorrow. We will be going without food for at least 2 meals and praying during that time for Mitt and Ann. We are praying that we can save this Constitution that seems to truly be hanging by a thread. We are praying for hearts to be softened towards Mitt and for evil, corruption and incompetence to continue to expose themselves. We realize that not everyone can fast but we invite you to pray with us throughout the day.


You can't make this stuff up.

----------


## Oddone

Gah... Wrong information. We didn't win Main. They adjourned until tommorow.

Edit: some guy just said we won Main on the live stream.

----------


## DanK22

> So what you are saying is that you like to behave like a douchebag?


They will ban you for simply asking why Romney supports NDAA or any other serious question. Not all of those banned are banned for being knuckleheads.

----------


## Suzu

> You can't make this stuff up.


It's not gonna do them a bit of good, either. LOL.

----------


## rb3b3

> Gah... Wrong information. We didn't win Main. They adjourned until tommorow.
> 
> Edit: some guy just said we won Main on the live stream.


why is it wrong info? they voted for delegates in maine but just didnt reveal the results.... or am i totally wrong?

----------


## gte811i

> 05/05/12 09:32 PM
> karenk: ATTENTION: Please if you can join us in our fast day tomorrow. We will be going without food for at least 2 meals and praying during that time for Mitt and Ann. We are praying that we can save this Constitution that seems to truly be hanging by a thread. We are praying for hearts to be softened towards Mitt and for evil, corruption and incompetence to continue to expose themselves. We realize that not everyone can fast but we invite you to pray with us throughout the day.


Yeah, that ticks me off.  I'm LDS (mormon) and I support RP all the way, to imply that only Romney supports the constitution is a load of crap; leave religion out of it.

----------


## PaulSoHard

> daly5x: Mitt people dont need to cheat ...we are winning


BIG.
FAT.
FACEPALM.

----------


## sailingaway

> Gah... Wrong information. We didn't win Main. They adjourned until tommorow.
> 
> Edit: some guy just said we won Main on the live stream.


No the voting was done so long as it isn't 'undone' tomorrow but we may have won.  Tomorrow are the chair etc.

----------


## mac_hine

> I got banned for asking were they keep getting this 1250 hard delegates count. So they are banning anyone even sligltly critical


Yup. You're on point. A while back karenk: accused RP supporters of being vandals.  I called her out, asked her to substantiate her claim, and was promptly banned.

----------


## Oddone

> why is it wrong info? they voted for delegates in maine but just didnt reveal the results.... or am i totally wrong?


The guy said it was on the News. Also the votes are in question apparently, so we don't know anything yet.

Edit: Okay, then what were the results? Did someone that counted let it out of the bag?

----------


## Eisenhower

It might be a good idea to post as if you are a Romney supporter to get answers to some of their unsubstantiated claims. But then again that might just result in a ban anyway.

----------


## rb3b3

> The guy said it was on the News. Also the votes are in question apparently, so we don't know anything yet.
> 
> Edit: Okay, then what were the results? Did someone that counted let it out of the bag?


oh ok, i see...thanks

----------


## rb3b3

here we gooooooooooooooo................

----------


## mac_hine

Drum roll please.............

----------


## Agorism

Seems unbelievable that the results of at least 1 of the 2 get leaked. I remember the CPAC results would get leaked before they even walked up to the podium to announce it officially.

----------


## bb23

SMACK WON!!

----------


## Lightweis

Smack and Diane!

----------


## bb23

ORROCK WON!!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

BANG!

----------


## Oddone

WE WON! BOTH! Committee chairs!!!!!

----------


## GRNBO

We just won.

----------


## Lightweis

PRAISE THE LORD

----------


## Evilfox

WOW! AWESOME NEWS!

----------


## nyrgoal99

Where are we at in NV?

----------


## neverseen

vote totals?

----------


## phyregold

Smack and Orrock got woman/man!

----------


## MarcusI

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mac_hine

Someone PLEASE post this on http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/

I have rep to spare

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Outstanding, this shows RP strength

----------


## PatriotOne

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We won Nat'l chair!!!!!!!1

OMG

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Smack and Orrock wins!

----------


## pappy

woohoo!!! again

if this keeps up my woohooer will be broke :-)

----------


## Oddone

Edit: Sorry got that wrong. 1500+ votes total, our folks won with 900+ each and beat the opposition who only had 600+

----------


## Danan

If at least ~780 of those 900+ votes were real Ron Paul people we have a good chance to unbind the delegates. =)

----------


## GRNBO

> vote totals?


Both of them had 900+ some votes while the opposition had 600+.

It was something like that If I can remember right.

----------


## chronicaust

What are Smack and Diane elected to? National Chair of what? = D
What does this mean exactly?

----------


## RonRules

I just ordered Pizza. It's all your fault!

----------


## sailingaway

BOTH of them!!!! Wooooot!!!!!

----------


## Javu

So.....is it just me or were there more votes than delagates?

----------


## Danan

> Both of them had 900+ some votes while the opposition had 600+.
> 
> It was something like that If I can remember right.


True.

----------


## PatriotOne

Anyone catch the total votes?  I walked out for a minute and missed it.

----------


## hb6102

1500+ was the overall total

But we're still the majority

----------


## Agorism

Delegates can be unbound yet tonight or this goes on tomorrow?

----------


## Danan

> Anyone catch the total votes?  I walked out for a minute and missed it.


1500+ (1550 or so).

----------


## francisco

Wonder how many Romney people are going to throw in the towel and go home now. Hope none of the RP supporters are foolish enough to become complacent (thinking it's in the bag ) and head home. Double-edged sword.

----------


## sailingaway

> What are Smack and Diane elected to? National Chair of what? = D
> What does this mean exactly?


committeeman and committeewoman, RNC members, don't know when they take office but when they do they are automatic delegates.  Might be this year, but I think it isn't until next

----------


## Jarg

> Someone PLEASE post this on http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/
> 
> I have rep to spare


They already know about this forum and where we coming from

----------


## anaconda

> so long as it isn't 'undone' tomorrow but we may have won.


This kind of thing worries me. Why the wait? Did Paul supporters view the count?

----------


## kill the banks

the force

----------


## chronicaust

This is awesome. We are killing the delegate process... can we repeat this in every state or only some? = )
And what is with the claim the Romney people are saying 800 more people voted than were there?!

----------


## sailingaway

> This kind of thing worries me. Why the wait? Did Paul supporters view the count?


because some counties were still voting and might be at it a while.  there are campaign people there. Apparently 15 are elected today, 8 more tomorrow.

----------


## sailingaway

> This is awesome. We are killing the delegate process... can we repeat this in every state or only some? = )
> And what is with the claim the Romney people are saying 800 more people voted than were there?!


In Nevada WE were the ones that objected to that, it was OUR people calling the credentials committee to examine it.  It turned out to be a clerical error.

----------


## RDM

> committeeman and committeewoman, RNC members, don't know when they take office but when they do they are automatic delegates.  Might be this year, but I think it isn't until next


Their roles will be in effect for the 2016 Presidential elections not for this election.

----------


## walt

Can someone post a summary of what has occurred here? I can't read all 1060 posts. Thanks.

----------


## evandeck

This guy is claiming that all of Santorum's and Gingrich's delegates already went to Romney



> 05/05/12 09:55 PM
> CraigS: Cmon folks. With Santorum and Gingrich delegates, Romney has nearly 1300 delegates right now and will pick up another 100 in next week

----------


## Thor

> Can someone post a summary of what has occurred here? I can't read all 1060 posts. Thanks.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...p-%28So-far%29

----------


## chronicaust

> In Nevada WE were the ones that objected to that, it was OUR people calling the credentials committee to examine it.  It turned out to be a clerical error.


Good. I can't believe the Romney people are saying this stuff. I can't wait to see what happens in the end... it looks like we can really win this guys = ).

----------


## carterm

> This guy is claiming that all of Santorum's and Gingrich's delegates already went to Romney


not true; many of gingrich's delegates are stealthily ours, at least in georgia, per this forum somewhere.

----------


## Eisenhower

ok how in the world did i get banned by asking the most general question about nevada in the world in the romney chat.... sigh

----------


## anaconda

> because some counties were still voting and might be at it a while.  there are campaign people there. Apparently 15 are elected today, 8 more tomorrow.


If the count for the 15 today was transparent, shouldn't there likely be leaked results?

----------


## mac_hine

from http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/

05/05/12 09:58 PM
Don: So it's okay if Paul supporters cheat the electoral process by trying to cheat the system so a guy that get 1% of the entire U.S. popular can become President...but if other supporters try to stop you cheating by playing at your own dirty game..it's wrong? I've got news for you Hitler came into power without a majority because his supporters were fanatical. I don't see how Captain America or any candidate that isn't elected fairly because of fanatism is different than Hitler.

----------


## sailingaway

they said they'd get results on their phones, someone else said they'd hear tomorrow. (Maybe people who don't have phones. Are there people who don't have phones?)

----------


## Jarg

> ok how in the world did i get banned by asking the most general question about nevada in the world in the romney chat.... sigh


They heavily moderating it. They cant debate any thing so they just shut you out since they cant back up any thing they say.

----------


## rb3b3

> ok how in the world did i get banned by asking the most general question about nevada in the world in the romney chat.... sigh


because they can count on one hand how many true supporters mitt has and they know your not one of them!

----------


## Agorism

..now unbind the delegates?

----------


## evandeck

Lol now they are comparing us to Hitler




> 05/05/12 09:59 PM
> Don: and Hitler never backed down or changed his policies..sounds a lot like Captain America [Ron Paul] supporters today

----------


## bb23

Some people in that Mitt Romney chat are far too ignorant for my viewing.

----------


## Oddone

> Lol now they are comparing us to Hitler


Heil Liberty!

----------


## Eisenhower

> They heavily moderating it. They cant debate any thing so they just shut you out since they cant back up any thing they say.


I simply asked what was going on with Nevada to try to initiate some kind of conversation and show myself as an interested, legitimate user. Yet I was banned instantly, lol.

----------


## Ranger29860

Do we have to have a 2/3 majority to unbind the delagates?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> from http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/
> 
> 05/05/12 09:58 PM
> Don: So it's okay if Paul supporters cheat the electoral process by trying to cheat the system so a guy that get 1% of the entire U.S. popular can become President...but if other supporters try to stop you cheating by playing at your own dirty game..it's wrong? I've got news for you Hitler came into power without a majority because his supporters were fanatical. I don't see how Captain America or any candidate that isn't elected fairly because of fanatism is different than Hitler.


well then.. heil ron paul.

it seems peopel still think that the democratic process is the best thing. however, we are a republic to avoid the tyranny of the majority. it also balances out dumb, ignorant, vanity, or ill-informed voters.

----------


## rb3b3

> Some people in that Mitt Romney chat are far too ignorant for my viewing.


can u post the crowd comparison video in mitts chat room? lol

----------


## Lightweis

HAIL RON PAUL =)

----------


## PaulSoHard

> karenk: ATTENTION: Please if you can join us in our fast day tomorrow. We will be going without food for at least 2 meals and praying during that time for Mitt and Ann. We are praying that we can save this Constitution that seems to truly be hanging by a thread. We are praying for hearts to be softened towards Mitt and for evil, corruption and incompetence to continue to expose themselves. We realize that not everyone can fast but we invite you to pray with us throughout the day.


Oh $#@! I don't know if I should be laughing or $#@!ting my pants right now




> Please be courteous in the ChatBox and refrain from vulgar and profane language. Excessive bashing of Romney *or other presidential candidates will not be tolerated.* Trolls will be banned with extreme prejudice.


Can't even enforce their own rules oh $#@! how funny

----------


## specsaregood

> I got banned for asking were they keep getting this 1250 hard delegates count. So they are banning anyone even sligltly critical


doesn't matter.  getting banned is a sign you aren't wanted, going back and being banned 100 times is douchebaggery.

----------


## Danan

> ok how in the world did i get banned by asking the most general question about nevada in the world in the romney chat.... sigh


For every supporter there are 5 moderators on the Romney forums.

----------


## DanK22

I saw that they have a word filter for 'Ron Paul', it's automatically changed to 'Captain America'... I think that's a compliment.

If the results were ~900 to ~600 for both... don't we have a shot to unbind the delegates? (2/3 needed iirc)

----------


## Lightweis

"the revolution will not televised, It will be streamed".

----------


## Dogsoldier

Why would it be a rule to bind all delegates to a candidate anyway?That should be illegal.They should never be bound.

----------


## sailingaway

Algorres says they will be there all night but he plans they will get 25 of 28.  I hope he is right.  He says they won't likely get many alt spots though.  Not sure why.

----------


## sailingaway

Algorres says that the top vote getters get first delegate than alternate spots with two slates Romney will get most alt spots.

----------


## Oddone

> I saw that they have a word filter for 'Ron Paul', it's automatically changed to 'Captain America'... I think that's a compliment.
> 
> If the results were ~900 to ~600 for both... don't we have a shot to unbind the delegates? (2/3 needed iirc)


Close and it is worth a shot. At or around 1500 delegates we would need roughly 1000 to win.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

hitler was a bad man.. but he brought germany, after being destroyed in ww1, back into a powerful nation. seems like a complement, kinda.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

There's going to be a Swiffer comercial with a camera on it, multi use swiffer

----------


## Ranger29860

> There's going to be a Swiffer comercial with a camera on it, multi use swiffer


it will be like those old ducttape ads lol

----------


## 1stAmendguy

http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/




> 05/05/12 10:12 PM
> Don: Romney is in the right to fight back..Those Paul supporters are breaking the law by cheating fair elections that we are guaranteed in the Constitution

----------


## matt0611

> Algorres says that the top vote getters get first delegate than alternate spots with two slates Romney will get most alt spots.


That's pretty stupid. Here in MA we had separate ballots for delegates and alternate delegates.

----------


## Danan

> hitler was a bad man.. but he brought germany, after being destroyed in ww1, back into a powerful nation. seems like a complement, kinda.


He brought Germany in a powerful situation like Roosevelt did in response to the great depression. Which means he didn't. Socialists can't do that.

----------


## DanK22

From Mitt Chat "Don: Freedom is their codename for auschwitz"

And they're claiming that they didn't put out fake slates... someone not banned want to send them a picture link?

----------


## chronicaust

lol@Romneyforums 
"Floridaformitt: Their all socialists
Floridaformitt: who hate freedom
Floridaformitt: because their guy didn't win"
I asked what's going on and they said we cheated them out of 400 votes because apparently some fake slates were sent out... how is that even possible? I don't see how A leads to B there...

----------


## Agorism

Romney stole ND and Colorado as well as Wyoming.

The Romney supporters cry a river when they lose, but when they dish it out then it's fine and good.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> GoMittGo: I'm Looking forward to having a president that doesn't sit on his hands and SAY he will do something but has actually DONE something... Balanced a budget back from a huge deficit..  Mitt Romney will be a great President.


LMAO.

----------


## Lightweis

> hitler was a bad man.. but he brought germany, after being destroyed in ww1, back into a powerful nation. seems like a complement, kinda.


HAHAHA

----------


## Jarg

AmericanEagle: and the Paultards are posting everything we say onto Daily Paul and everything

----------


## DanK22

"AmericanEagle: and the Paultards are posting everything we say onto Daily Paul and everything"

Oh noes they're on to us!

----------


## GRNBO

I have such a hard time believe those are real people on that mitt forum. It wouldn't be all that hard to get a machine to spit out comments once in a while, just saying...

----------


## Jarg

Oh $#@! they watching...

----------


## 1stAmendguy

CraigS: Just ignore these folks. They thrive on attention. They are going nowhere with an old and ancient guy who hasn't really done anything in Washington except run for President non stop for 8 years. Way too much attention to way too few noisy people

----------


## PatriotOne

Some actual numbers here:


National Committeeman - 903 out of 1563 votes 

National Committeewoman - 932 out of 1555 votes

----------


## Endthefednow

WOW! The mittens was the one with fake slates and now I hear that Ron Paul was the one with fake slates. so it is a case of he said he said. 
LOL,

----------


## mac_hine

via http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/

Don: Hitler's platform was libertarinism

----------


## Jarg

AmericanEagle: most of Pauls supporters are either potheads meth heads or ****

----------


## PatriotOne

> CraigS: Just ignore these folks. They thrive on attention. They are going nowhere with an old and ancient guy who hasn't really done anything in Washington except run for President non stop for 8 years. Way too much attention to way too few noisy people


Bwah.  Someone ought to send them some forum stats comparing their forum to ours.

----------


## chronicaust

> AmericanEagle: most of Pauls supporters are either potheads meth heads or ****


Yeah that blows my mind... can't believe that guy is for srs.

----------


## Agorism

Quit taking the bait from the Romney forums...

----------


## anaconda

http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/

I see that we are "all socialists who hate freedom." Wow that site is very entertaining! Also, according to them: "_freedom_ is our code word for "_aushwitz_." Another poster said "I will not let Aushwitz happen in America!.." Bizarre.

----------


## DanK22

"RonPaultheMighty: So I hear you guys are frustrated about the Nevada convention being a de facto campaign rally for me. Sucks for you, but the Revolution can't be stopped, and you guys brought it on yourself by choosing a Mormon Massachusetts liberal."

Was that someone here? If so, don't bring religion into it. *smh*

----------


## 1stAmendguy

RestoreTheFoundations: DailyPaul probably inflating the numbers too...They say they have 583 users and 1706 guests online. Ballot box stuffing at it's best.

lmao! hahaha

----------


## Feelgood

> I saw that they have a word filter for 'Ron Paul', it's automatically changed to 'Captain America'... I think that's a compliment.
> 
> If the results were ~900 to ~600 for both... don't we have a shot to unbind the delegates? (2/3 needed iirc)


Instead of using Ron Paul, use the anagram for him as Our Plan!  :-)

----------


## Oddone

*Uh... This crap has nothing to do with the Nevada State Convention. Please create a new thread for Hot Topics and move the discussion there.*

----------


## neverseen

> *Uh... This crap has nothing to do with the Nevada State Convention. Please create a new thread for Hot Topics and move the discussion there.*


I second.

----------


## Danan

> via http://mittromneycentral.com/community/chat/
> 
> Don: Hitler's platform was libertarinism


Yeah, Stalin's and Mao's too, I've been told!

If they really believe this the Romney people have to be the dumbest human beings on this planet.

----------


## bb23

I vote Aye

----------


## DanK22

> Instead of using Ron Paul, use the anagram for him as Our Plan!  :-)


I tweeted that anagram to Kennedy a few weeks ago and she re-tweeted it to 8k people.

----------


## anaconda

> Algorres says that the top vote getters get first delegate than alternate spots with two slates Romney will get most alt spots.


Reason?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> *Uh... This crap has nothing to do with the Nevada State Convention. Please create a new thread for Hot Topics and move the discussion there.*





> I second.


Aye!!

----------


## anaconda

> AmericanEagle: Like I said Paultards will vote for Romney at the end when they realize King Obummer is a horrible President


Wow I wonder how many Romney people actually believe this?

----------


## Titus

I think this has gotten to the point where this thread could be locked and a new thread started before the delegate results come out.

----------


## Endthefednow

so, who won?

----------


## Feelgood

> so, who won?


Liberty!

----------


## sailingaway

> WOW! The mittens was the one with fake slates and now I hear that Ron Paul was the one with fake slates. so it is a case of he said he said. 
> LOL,


except that WE have pictures of their fake slates.

OK, I see we decided to leave the Mitt forum to its own devices and I agree.

NV is winning.

----------


## Endthefednow

for real? don`t mess with me man I can not take any more fake news

----------


## DanK22

Created a thread in Opposing Candidates for people to continue the Mitt Chat stuff. Let's keep this NV results thread about NV results.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Romney-Central

----------


## Warmon

From the mitt central place: 

bill: We are getting our asses handed to us

----------


## Agorism

Can we unbind the Nevada delegates?

----------


## Danan

> Can we unbind the Nevada delegates?


It's possible.

----------


## Carlybee

i just got home, can someone give me the cliffnotes version so I don't have to read through the last few pages please?

----------


## puppetmaster

I have a good feeling about this.....
.but i am sure mittens will contest for some reason

----------


## WilliamC

> From the mitt central place: 
> 
> bill: We are getting our asses handed to us


Who the f&^k cares what the mitt people are saying?

If you do then go there and stop pestering us, we're busy getting Ron Paul the nomination.

----------


## Dogsoldier

I wanted to comment oin that romney site so bad ....lol.....I wanted to post we are guaranteed a REPUBLICAN form of government.If that "Don" had his way and it was straight Democratic majority vote then the Republican party would be history....Its very important that it stays that way.Respect it!!!

----------


## Dogsoldier

Anyway back to nevada.

----------


## Oddone

> i just got home, can someone give me the cliffnotes version so I don't have to read through the last few pages please?


We won both Committee positions in Nevada. Right now ballots are being cast for At large delegates and CD delegates. [mod edit] Word is we did great in Main, 15 delegates chosen, no word on who won them. They will pick 8 more delegates in Main tommorow.

Nevada

National Committeeman - 903 out of 1563 votes 

National Committeewoman - 932 out of 1555 votes

----------


## RabbitMan

Did we truly succeed in revoking the rule that binds delegates to the caucus night vote?

----------


## Oddone

> Did we truly succeed in revoking the rule that binds delegates to the caucus night vote?


Not yet.

----------


## Agorism

Would be best if we know the official results tonight that way the RomneyCare folks will be demoralized and not want to come tomorrow.

----------


## rp08orbust

> We won both Committee positions in Nevada. Right now ballots are being cast for At large delegates and CD delegates. [edited by mod] Word is we did great in Main, 15 delegates chosen, no word on who won them. They will pick 8 more delegates in Main tommorow.
> 
> Nevada
> 
> National Committeeman - 903 out of 1563 votes 
> 
> National Committeewoman - 932 out of 1555 votes


Judging by the vote totals, it appears that the latecomers were allowed to stay and vote.  Is that correct?

----------


## Oddone

For those that are just coming in. This is a live stream of the Nevada Convention. He just shut it down as he is relocating to the counting room and needs to plug in.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## PaulSoHard

If Romney folks begin to leave we'll get closer and closer to having a 2/3 majority...based on those results it looks like we have about 60%

----------


## Oddone

> Judging by the vote totals, it appears that the latecomers were allowed to stay and vote.  Is that correct?


No idea, someone else may know.

----------


## Britannia

> AmericanEagle: most of Pauls supporters are either potheads meth heads or ****


I'm speechless. Are all Mr. Romney's supporters so ageist, homophobic, and ignorant?

----------


## Badger Paul

_"AmericanEagle: most of Pauls supporters are either potheads meth heads or ****"_

Yeah, I heard no **** allowed around Mitt Romney.

Or did I hear that wrong? So they're so confusing.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> I'm speechless. Are all Mr. Romney's supporters so ageist, homophobic, and ignorant?


Doesn't Romney supporters know that Romney wants to keep an openly gay campaign staffer? 

I don't think we should waste time with these types of romney supporters. save some of them, but we should work on independents or maybe the santorum crowd.

----------


## Oddone

> Judging by the vote totals, it appears that the latecomers were allowed to stay and vote.  Is that correct?


I was just watching a video and it seems the total delegates was elevated from 1477 to 1566 after re-evaluation.

----------


## defe07

> We won both Committee positions in Nevada. Right now ballots are being cast for At large delegates and CD delegates. [edited by mod] Word is we did great in Main, 15 delegates chosen, no word on who won them. They will pick 8 more delegates in Main tommorow.
> 
> Nevada
> 
> National Committeeman - 903 out of 1563 votes 
> 
> National Committeewoman - 932 out of 1555 votes


Wait! Stop the presses! We already won 15 National Delegates in Maine? Can somebody confirm this? :O

----------


## Oddone

> Wait! Stop the presses! We already won 15 National Delegates in Maine? Can somebody confirm this? :O


I didn't say we won them. Please re-read. There is no offical word on "who" won any of them. They will however be voting tommorow for the last 8 delegates.

----------


## bb23

Want a well-researched, feel-good read with some great comments while we wait for further developments?

http://communities.washingtontimes.c...ly-legitimate/

----------


## Agorism

Ya so some people can't seem to figure out which thread they are in today...

----------


## sailingaway

> Wait! Stop the presses! We already won 15 National Delegates in Maine? Can somebody confirm this? :O


no 15 were elected we don't know who won them, but it is more likely than not we did, given we won Chair and secretary.

----------


## defe07

> I didn't say we won them. Please re-read. There is no offical word on "who" won any of them. They will however be voting tommorow for the last 8 delegates.


Oops! I guess I got a little over-excited about how good we're doing in both states!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Wait! Stop the presses! We already won 15 National Delegates in Maine? Can somebody confirm this? :O


if romney won them, it'd be all over the press and people in nevada would know. so there is a decent chance that we won them. if ron won them, then no way in hell they'd release the results that might influence the nevada convention

----------


## RonRules

> I simply asked what was going on with Nevada to try to initiate some kind of conversation and show myself as an interested, legitimate user. Yet I was banned instantly, lol.


My comment: "It sucks to lose doesn't it?" didn't get through either.

----------


## sailingaway

> My comment: "It sucks to lose doesn't it?" didn't get through either.


Imagine that.

----------


## PatriotOne

Jon Ralston‏@RalstonFlash

Looks as if they are going to recess until the morning. Unlike McArthur, I shall not return. #nvgop

----------


## PatriotOne

Geoff Dornan‏@NvDornan

#nvgop preparing to shut down til tomorrow morning when complete delegate balloting

----------


## Bronies-4-Paul

> Wait! Stop the presses! We already won 15 National Delegates in Maine? Can somebody confirm this? :O


Although I don't want to give my hopes up the margins of our wins for Secretary and Chairman makes me feel very optimistic. We just got to make sure no Paul delegates leave before tomorrow's convention is fully over.

----------


## Legend1104

Just imagine if we got even a modicum of media out of this. we actually would get some rebound off of this and maybe even start winning some states. It's just too bad that it'll never happen. Oh well, I guess electing a candidate that can beat Obama and save America is not really that big of news.

----------


## Britannia

Will we have any more results soon? I don't wish to sound rude, but it's 5.10am here, and at my age I need my sleep! However I refuse to go to bed before I hear the good news especially after watching the live steam from Nevada, I didn't realise just how much dedication you people have!!

----------


## sailingaway

> Will we have any more results soon? I don't wish to sound rude, but it's 5.10am here, and at my age I need my sleep! However I refuse to go to bed before I hear the good news especially after watching the live steam from Nevada, I didn't realise just how much dedication you people have!!



It sounds like NV is packing up for the night, and ME may text results to delegate phones, but they've been up since 3 a.m. themselves, so it's a toss up whether, even if they do, we will get them tonight.

----------


## Dogsoldier

I dont want it to end....i wanna see more.....GIVE ME MORE!!!!!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

If they do vote to recess then can they still count the votes?? If not then they better not vote to recess until after the votes are counted!!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

1/2 hour stream break?

----------


## slamhead

Stop with the Mittchat stuff here. I for one am not interested in listing to sheep babel.

----------


## PatriotOne

Sounds like they are still gathering the delegate votes.  I'm wondering if they are going to shut down for the night after all is collected or do their count tonight.  Ugh.  Takes a lot longer to count delegate votes than Nat'l Chairperson votes.

Gia Buttonlady‏@ButtonLadyNV

Half an hour standing in line just to put my 4 ballots into the ballot boxes. Ugh. #nvgop #whining

----------


## Gray Fullbuster

Are they voting who to send tonight?

Don't let them count overnight.
Don't let them count overnight.
Don't let them count overnight.
Don't let them count overnight.
Don't let them count overnight.
Don't let them count overnight.

Vote and count tonight, or vote and count in the morning. Don't vote tonight and count in morning.

----------


## Titus

Ok. I am going to bed and checking tomorrow. I have got work to do tomorrow.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Sounds like they are still gathering the delegate votes.  I'm wondering if they are going to shut down for the night after all is collected or do their count tonight.  Ugh.  Takes a lot longer to count delegate votes than Nat'l Chairperson votes.
> 
> Gia Buttonlady‏@ButtonLadyNV
> 
> Half an hour standing in line just to put my 4 ballots into the ballot boxes. Ugh. #nvgop #whining


The problem is if they do not count the votes tonight there is no way to keep them 100% secure, and accounted for.

----------


## digitaldean

Do you have a good chance here? Since the Paul people elected 2 of our own.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> The problem is if they do not count the votes tonight there is no way to keep them 100% secure, and accounted for.


Our people shouldn't let anyone leave until the votes are counted tonight.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Are they voting who to send tonight?
> 
> Don't let them count overnight.
> Don't let them count overnight.
> Don't let them count overnight.
> Don't let them count overnight.
> Don't let them count overnight.
> Don't let them count overnight.
> 
> Vote and count tonight, or vote and count in the morning. Don't vote tonight and count in morning.


They have already voted and people are turning them in.  Earlier people were tweeting that it looked like they were going to shut it down for the night.  What I don't know is if they were going to count the votes before shutting it down and then finish the other biz in the morn.

----------


## RonRules

I don't like the total count to be so high.

What is the actual count of DELEGATES (Not including alternates, guests, dogs, etc)?



OK Doggy, don't vote!

Good dog.

----------


## Cos

Would they hurry the hell up already? DAMN

----------


## lasenorita

Livestream back online: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## Britannia

Live stream back up.

----------


## PatriotOne

Jon Ralston‏@RalstonFlash

They ran out of ballots - again.* Expected to be done counting by 2AM*. Titus says wanted 2 do electronic balloting, but some opposed.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

All nighter

----------


## PatriotOne

miles dunn‏@milesdunn

#nvgop voting about finished up, word is this is going into tomorrow

----------


## bb23

Respect to ALL of these people who have stayed the entire day. Regardless of the candidate preference, these people are patriots.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> Jon Ralston‏@RalstonFlash
> 
> They ran out of ballots - again.* Expected to be done counting by 2AM*. Titus says wanted 2 do electronic balloting, but some opposed.


Wow. Just wow at the incompetency on display today.

----------


## Oddone

"COWBOY UP!" They will be going until it is done!

----------


## Britannia

They tried to recess and the Paul people shouted nay so loud rivets in the roof rattled. They continue!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Convention WILL NOT be in Recess

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> They tried to recess and the Paul people shouted nay so loud rivets in the roof rattled. They continue!

----------


## PatriotOne

DENIED!!!!!

LOL.  Those peeps are warriors!

----------


## DanK22

Any idea if they'll try to vote on a motion to unbind before or after the delegate count is back?

----------


## PatriotOne

Hmmmmm......if Mitt's peep start leaving they might just be able to unbind the delegates.  It is 10 p.m. there right now.  Counting is going to take hours!

----------


## The Gold Standard

I love it. Keep them there all night until the Romney people fall asleep. Then unbind the delegates.

----------


## Oddone

> Hmmmmm......if Mitt's peep start leaving they might just be able to unbind the delegates.  It is 10 p.m. there right now.  Counting is going to take hours!


Shhh...

----------


## PatriotOne

> Any idea if they'll try to vote on a motion to unbind before or after the delegate count is back?


It would be after the delegate count I imagine.  As it stands, they don't quite have enough but if Mitt's people start lving .

----------


## bb23

> Shhh...


Oh your signature is so true

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Our people in Nevada are patriots to go all night to ensure the votes are counted properly! I'm now inspired to go all night myself waiting for the results.

----------


## sailingaway

> Any idea if they'll try to vote on a motion to unbind before or after the delegate count is back?


We don't know that will happen.

----------


## sailingaway

> Our people in Nevada are patriots to go all night to ensure the votes are counted properly! I'm now inspired to go all night myself waiting for the results.


Yeah, in Maine they waited until it was clear some of the counties weren't going to be done for hours, but campaign people stayed back, I believe.  We have had too many disappearing votes at night.

----------


## Carlybee

> We won both Committee positions in Nevada. Right now ballots are being cast for At large delegates and CD delegates. [mod edit] Word is we did great in Main, 15 delegates chosen, no word on who won them. They will pick 8 more delegates in Main tommorow.
> 
> Nevada
> 
> National Committeeman - 903 out of 1563 votes 
> 
> National Committeewoman - 932 out of 1555 votes


Thanks!

----------


## Maximus

I'm no hero, but I'm not going to sleep so long as patriots are fighting in Nevada!

----------


## SpicyTurkey

I'm itching for more updates. We should seriously consider hiring a commentator telling us what is happening play by play (just like the sport commentators  ).

----------


## gerryb

> I'm itching for more updates. We should seriously consider hiring a commentator telling us what is happening play by play (just like the sport commentators  ).


That's an idea for RevPAC

----------


## neverseen

it's after 1am here.  wife is getting mad

----------


## Oddone

> it's after 1am here.  wife is getting mad


Wants you to go to bed? Beg man beg!

----------


## Thor

> I'm itching for more updates. We should seriously consider hiring a commentator telling us what is happening play by play (just like the sport commentators  ).


Just watch yourself...  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## rb3b3

ok patriots where we at in nevada? took a break to watch floyd cotto fight.. now back for some politics

----------


## Oddone

> ok patriots where we at in nevada? took a break to watch floyd cotto fight.. now back for some politics


Ron Paul folks kept the convention open and it is continueing. We are winning every vote. http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## rb3b3

> Ron Paul folks kept the convention open and it is continueing. We are winning every vote. http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention


ok cool, did they vote to unbind the delegates yet?

----------


## Oddone

> ok cool, did they vote to unbind the delegates yet?


Not yet. They are voting on other changes right now.

----------


## hb6102

Time to send more pizza??

----------


## azxd

From ustreamer:
Romney can kiss my butt (_/_) (_|_) (_\_) (_|_) (_/_) (_|_) (_\_) (_|_)
LOL

----------


## digitaldean

Jason Brown ‏ @zombiebeefhamme
oooh. I hear a Romney supporter crying. ( #nvgop live at http://ustre.am/Khxm/1)

Sounds like we have over 50% support. Does anyone else think so?

----------


## sailingaway

> From ustreamer:
> Romney can kiss my butt (_/_) (_|_) (_\_) (_|_) (_/_) (_|_) (_\_) (_|_)
> LOL


I think that is a nose with a deviated septum.

I'd rather we kept our manners and took his delegates.

----------


## Oddone

N/A

----------


## JakeH

Anybody else not able to get UStream to work? :/

----------


## Paulistinian

WOW!! Way to go Paulistas for keeping the convention open!!!

----------


## francisco

> Anybody else not able to get UStream to work? :/


Try pausing, then reloading. Helped for me using IE

----------


## azxd

Stall

----------


## azxd

Nevada is in stall mode

----------


## Oddone

The woman running stuff right now hasn't got a damn clue what she is doing. She isn't asking prior to the vote if anyone would like to speak for or against the motion.

----------


## rp713

> ok patriots where we at in nevada? took a break to watch floyd cotto fight.. now back for some politics


good ass fight. if cotto woulda thrown more in certain rounds, i think he woulda took the decision. i stopped watching after rons speech earlier.

----------


## JakeH

Still getting nothing. Oh well...

----------


## rp713

> it's after 1am here.  wife is getting mad



wife wants you to go to bed with her...and you're watching a slow convention process... lol

----------


## Barrex

Did they unbind delegates yet?
Why are there interstate highways in Hawaii?

----------


## Oddone

THIS IS IT! Get ready to RUMBLE!

They are moving to make the Committeeman and Committeewoman can vote in 2013 instead of 2016!

----------


## sailingaway

> Why are there interstate highways in Hawaii?


optimism

----------


## Paulistinian

Did he say national committeeman and woman go immediately to the convention????? YES!!!!!!!!

----------


## Paulistinian

YES!!!! THE SUPER DELEGATES WILL BE OURS!

----------


## azxd

> Still getting nothing. Oh well...


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention

----------


## neverseen

> wife wants you to go to bed with her...and you're watching a slow convention process... lol


hottie too.  and here i am ducked out in the bathroom with the laptop watching this tread.  wtf man.  WTF

----------


## Paulistinian

Spoke too soon... looks like we can't steal the super delegates.

----------


## JakeH

> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nevadaconvention


I've got the link, I just can't get the stream to work. Appreciate it, though.

----------


## Barrex

> optimism


and the other thing?

----------


## sailingaway

People have to NOT make statements like this....:




> Ray Hagar ‏ @RGJRayHagar
> Sentences from the podium that begin, "I don't know how legal this is but.." is sure to cause heartburn at #NVGOP convention.
> Retweeted by Brian Brady

----------


## sailingaway

John Yowan ‏ @Yowan
Nice! Motion on the floor to make national committee man/woman delegates right away. #NVGOP #RonPaul

----------


## azxd

> I've got the link, I just can't get the stream to work. Appreciate it, though.


Try restarting your browser ... Best of luck.

----------


## Paulistinian

The motion was no good.

----------


## Paulistinian

Motion to ammend bylaws to define national convention delegates

----------


## azxd

Ya don't have to be a lawyer to figure it out.

LOL

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Huge fight in NV.... and not the one in Vegas

----------


## Dogsoldier

Guys...just saying...did Somebody slip her a roofie?

----------


## digitaldean

Is the women talking on our side?

----------


## Oddone

The ayes do not have it!

----------


## Paulistinian

$#@!.

----------


## Paulistinian

Division.

----------


## Paulistinian

Call to repeat the motion.

----------


## Paulistinian

Ammend the ammendment not to consider further changes to the bylaws before being sent to bylaws committee for review.

----------


## Paulistinian

The ayes have it.

----------


## sailingaway

> The ayes have it.


that sounds bad.

----------


## bb23

didn't look like the ayes had it to me...

----------


## carterm

> The ayes have it.


wtf does that mean.

----------


## Paulistinian

Request to return to the amendment, since we had voted on an amendment to the amendment.

----------


## Thor

> that sounds bad.


So then unbinding will not be possible?

----------


## bb23

the ayes had it on a motion to stop voting on more bylaws ( I believe)

----------


## Oddone

They shouldn't have called division. They should have moved for a standing COUNT. Not a look over the crowed.

----------


## Inkblots

Oh dear, I think this is bad.

----------


## sailingaway

> the ayes had it on a motion to stop voting on more bylaws ( I believe)


how could that win unless our guys were confused?  We had a majority.

----------


## sailingaway

apparently too many of our guys left

----------


## Oddone

This is what I was saying. That was dirty fake counting. At our conventions we made them COUNT!

----------


## bb23

It's in the bylaws that determines delegate binding, the cameraman said.

----------


## Thor

I think some of our folks might be confused on which way to vote?

----------


## sailingaway

but don't we at least have majority to vote down that amendment?

----------


## Paulistinian

Looks like theyre doing a hand count?

----------


## azxd

She's getting frustrated.

----------


## azxd

I would like to appeal the decision of the chair

NO

----------


## Inkblots

How many of our people have left?  I'll be very disappointed if we let this slip away because people couldn't stick around.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Someone better get our people some Red Bull and cocaine. Hopefully the relatively uneventful past 8 hours or so didn't lull them to sleep.

----------


## Oddone

What are yall watching? She hasn't been up there for awhile.

----------


## Paulistinian

this is nerve racking

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

Blind chair.  Standing count on underlying motion in prgress

----------


## Barrex

Our people are tired too. Some of them might just want to end this and dont understand that they are still not bound.

----------


## bb23

It's not looking good, many people are standing for aye to accept the amendment and reject further bylaw voting such as on the binding of delegates.

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## Inkblots

> Our people are tired too. Some of them might just want to end this and dont understand that they are still not bound.


Well the campaign people should jolly well have made sure they knew how to vote on this.  Being tired is no excuse

----------


## parocks

> Doesn't Romney supporters know that Romney wants to keep an openly gay campaign staffer? 
> 
> I don't think we should waste time with these types of romney supporters. save some of them, but we should work on independents or maybe the santorum crowd.


Well, seeing that Romney is in the race, and Santorum is not in the race, I would think that Santorums supporters would be the ones to go after.  Arguing is often for the benefit of people who just happen to be listening.  You make the "Romney is electable why exactly" argument to a Romney person, and the Santorum person hears it, and is persuaded by it.    

It's interesting that some people seem to think that "electable" means "it looks like he will win the Republican Nomination".  Maybe they're talking about "Nominatable"?

That might be a distinction to draw.  "You're talking about Nominatable, not Electable.  Electable is how able they are to beat the Democrat, Nominatable is how likely they are to get the Republican nomination.

----------


## Barrex

> Well the campaign people should jolly well have made sure they knew how to vote on this.  Being tired is no excuse


I agree. It looked to me that most people dont know what are they voting for most of the time. They did have that "system" with balloons. Dont know what is going on now.

----------


## Inkblots

I'm praying that the report isn't accepted now...

----------


## carterm

whether or not they are unbound, how many are our people?

----------


## cornell

If I understand correctly, a division was called on the motion to accept the bylaws and close debate on them after a voice vote and now the Ayes and Nays in favor and in opposition to this motion are being counted.

All is not lost yet.

----------


## RDM

Oklahoma better be prepared for this. I believe Romney has some trick bylaws they will try to pass after a strung out day to try and confuse.

----------


## JJ2

Most of our people left? How could this happen??

----------


## digitaldean

All I want to know is if we have over 51% in the room who can vote.

----------


## Oddone

> whether or not they are unbound, how many are our people?


Dunno yet. We had majority earlier and the delegate votes haven't been revealed yet. Although the count is finished.

----------


## Oddone

> All I want to know is if we have over 51% in the room who can vote.


We need 2/3rds to change binding of delegates. The delegate ballots have already been counted. They just haven't revealed them.

----------


## lasenorita

So ~250 Ron Paul-friendly delegates decided to leave!?

----------


## muh_roads

So our people fight all the way to the state convention...and they back off because they need their nighty-boo and they're sleepy?  WTF is this $#@!...

----------


## Maximus

> Most of our people left? How could this happen??


Wait till we hear the results of the first vote before making assumptions.

----------


## Inkblots

> Dunno yet. We had majority earlier and the delegate votes haven't been revealed yet. Although the count is finished.


My heart will break if we don't still have the majority.  If our people left before delegates were unbound, I will say a rude word.

----------


## JJ2

So the delegates were already voted on at least??

----------


## Titus

This smells funny. I don't like this at all. What's happened with the bylaws? I couldn't sleep. Sorry.

----------


## carterm

> So the delegates were already voted on at least??


yes

----------


## digitaldean

> We need 2/3rds to change binding of delegates. The delegate ballots have already been counted. They just haven't revealed them.


Ok since we voted for the delegate people did we have over 51% then? Didn't we elect 1-2 people so we do have over 50%...right to get our delegate in?

----------


## anaconda

> The motion was no good.


Why not? What % do we need? 51%? 67%?

----------


## RDM

I hope notes are being taken, because I think this is a prelude to what's about to happen in OK, but more intense.

----------


## amtcas

So everythings happening tomorrow?

----------


## azxd

If the camera guy knows who's in the room, the room seems to be Paul biased.

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> I hope notes are being taken, because I think this is a prelude to what's about to happen in OK, but more intense.


This.

----------


## Inkblots

I just heard someone on the stream say there aren't enough RP supporters on the floor because too many of them went to oversee the vote counting for delegates.  That would be pretty ironic, eh?

----------


## Oddone

8 hours? I was at my Senate District for 15 hours. The Texas State Convention is going to be 4+ times the size of the Utah convention.

----------


## The Magic Hoof

I don't know what's going on. This thread is 130  pages long and I can't read all of it. I didn't even realize something was going on in Nevada today.

Can someone summarize what's going on and why Nevada is so important?

----------


## azxd

> 1. People may not understand what they are voting for and whether or not it actually helps Dr. Paul or Mr. Romney.
> 2. Some of the supporters of the national chairpeople may be moderates who simply supported them and are not looking to overturn the race.
> 3. The people have been there all day, *it is reasonable that after 8 hours some may have to leave*.


YES, and those darn chairs are insanely uncomfortable.

----------


## JJ2

Shouldn't they repeat what they are opposing??

----------


## Inkblots

Oh no, it looks like the nays are going to lose, from the camera pan we just saw.  I hope I'm wrong.

----------


## bb23

> Shouldn't they repeat what they are opposing??


I would say no because that may cause some who previously voted aye to vote nay, which would be unfair to the aye voters.

----------


## carterm

if left bound, this wouldn't count as one of 5 to get on the ballot, correct?

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## anaconda

> I just heard someone on the stream say there aren't enough RP supporters on the floor because too many of them went to oversee the vote counting for delegates.  That would be pretty ironic, eh?


Call most of them back?

----------


## Titus

> if left bound, this wouldn't count as one of 5 to get on the ballot, correct?



Correct but we have our five. WA, IA, LA, ME, and MN.

NV, MT and NE help if we want to keep the others in the race and for the sheer numbers to stop Romney.

----------


## Oddone

> if left bound, this wouldn't count as one of 5 to get on the ballot, correct?


Correct. Although they 'may' still be able to abstain. I have no doubt we won the majority if not all the delegates. As when they took that vote we had full strength.

----------


## RDM

> I don't know what's going on. This thread is 130  pages long and I can't read all of it. I didn't even realize something was going on in Nevada today.
> 
> Can someone summarize what's going on and why Nevada is so important?


If you have to ask a question: Why NV is so important? then you need to read ALL 130 pages.

----------


## Inkblots

> I don't know what's going on. This thread is 130  pages long and I can't read all of it. I didn't even realize something was going on in Nevada today.
> 
> Can someone summarize what's going on and why Nevada is so important?


Sure: this State Convention does two vitally important things for the RP campaign:

1.) It elects the slate of delegates Nevada will send to the National Convention in Tampa - that vote has already happened, and we think the RP slate won, but the results haven't been announced yet.

2.) It sets the bylaws governing the state party and its delegation.  Those bylaws currently require that (EDIT: the majority of) delegates are bound to support the Nevada caucus winner - Mitt Romney - on the first ballot at Tampa.  It's important for the RP campaign to amend the bylaws to unbind the delegates.  The vote that is happening right now if on whether to accept the bylaws unamended - that is, to keep delegates bound to vote for Romney.  We need to defeat this motion.

----------


## lasenorita

I wonder if there's a campaign representative/supporter who is following the person counting (in order to verify results).

----------


## sailingaway

They weren't unbinding the delegates, they were trying to get the new committeepeople seated early so Ron would have two more delegates as I understood it.  But I was going by twitter.  But the other side lept on the motion to append a motion to not change the bylaws, which made it bad, and I bet a bunch of our guys who were voting yes didn't understand they should suddenly vote no.

----------


## anaconda

> NV, MT and NE help if we want to keep the others in the race


Keep what others in the race?

----------


## Thor

If they remain bound (I think it is proportional so that there are still 8 bound to RP, we are just trying to get more on the first round by unbinding), they will still only be bound for the first round of voting in Tampa, if there is more than 1 round, that is....

----------


## Inkblots

> They weren't unbinding the delegates, they were trying to get the new committeepeople seated early so Ron would have two more delegates as I understood it.  But I was going by twitter.


The current motion is to accept the bylaws as reported by the bylaws committee, we haven't had the chance to amend them to unbind.  Unless I'm mistaken.

----------


## Oddone

> I wonder if there's a campaign representative/supporter who is following the person counting (in order to verify results).


Not anyone from the campaign for sure. But most defiantly supporters. I won't lie the campaign doesn't do much for a lot of States. They do help more in the Caucus States though. Here in Texas and many other Primary states it is all Grassroots.

----------


## Maximus

> They weren't unbinding the delegates, they were trying to get the new committeepeople seated early so Ron would have two more delegates as I understood it.  But I was going by twitter.


No that never went anywhere, this vote is on whether to close the bylaw cmmte debate.

----------


## Thor

> The current motion is to accept the bylaws as reported by the bylaws committee, we haven't had the chance to amend them to unbind.  Unless I'm mistaken.


I believe that is correct.

----------


## ShibbitySparks

We $#@!ed up big time by not advancing that bi-law amendment to unbind the second we could.  We waited too long and confused people with that first amendment to try to and convert the superdelegates.

I can't believe we gave the opposition time to call to close discussion of amendments.  Right after someone did that, finally one of our guys started to move for unbinding, but at that point it was too late.  Dumb move.

----------


## sailingaway

> The current motion is to accept the bylaws as reported by the bylaws committee, we haven't had the chance to amend them to unbind.  Unless I'm mistaken.


But your summary said they were trying to unbind, and the motion had been to seat the new committee people which would give Ron two more delegates.  So I was saying that wasn't what was up.

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## sailingaway

> We $#@!ed up big time by not advancing that bi-law amendment to unbind the second we could.  We waited too long and confused people with that first amendment to try to and convert the superdelegates.


I don't think they tried to unbind. they might have later or might not have, but if they couldn't pass the one they couldn't pass the other.

----------


## Titus

> Keep what others in the race?


It's a long shot of questionable legality but if RP can "give" his delegates to Gingrich in those states, Gingrich's delegates would then remain bound. If they are bound, then Romney cannot pick up Gingrich's delegates to get to 1,144.

Santorum will have four on the worst counts unless an unbinding vote happens. We can flop him AK and he would have five.

If all the candidates have five states, Mitt needs 1,144 outright to win.

----------


## Inkblots

> But your summary said they were trying to unbind, and the motion had been to seat the new committee people which would give Ron two more delegates.  So I was saying that wasn't what was up.


I think you may have misread what I said.  They are voting at this moment on whether to accept the bylaws, which we have not yet had the chance to amend to unbind.  IT was a tactical error that we tried to amend the bylaws regarding the superdelegates first rather than regarding delegate binding first.

----------


## ShibbitySparks

> I don't think they tried to unbind. they might have later or might not have, but if they couldn't pass the one they couldn't pass the other.


They didn't pass the first one because it was ruled out of order, since the supers elected at this convention won't actually assume office until the conclusion of the RNC, meaning it would be out of order to allow them to be voting delegates.  

The unbinding amendment would've been a different discussion entirely, but we waited too long to propose it.

----------


## lasenorita

Whelp. I guess we lost this one. (Room isn't looking good.)

----------


## Titus

Does it matter now? It seems the NVGOP is going on recess until the morning, or am I wrong?

----------


## sailingaway

> It's a long shot of questionable legality but if RP can "give" his delegates to Gingrich in those states, Gingrich's delegates would then remain bound. If they are bound, then Romney cannot pick up Gingrich's delegates to get to 1,144.
> 
> Santorum will have four on the worst counts unless an unbinding vote happens. We can flop him AK and he would have five.
> 
> If all the candidates have five states, Mitt needs 1,144 outright to win.


No way should Ron give them delegates.  Now sending his people to their slots... I did wonder whether the NVGOP maybe shouldn't REALLY bind by the caucus since that was the supposed rule, which does not give Romney 20 but less.  It gives Ron 2 less too, but if he isn't getting a plurality it might be more likely putting Ron folks into Santa and Grinch spots in NV and keeping them there since they only suspended, might really be closer to following the actual rule.  And Romney gets less.  and Grinch and Santa are more likely to unbind.

----------


## Inkblots

> They didn't pass the first one because it was ruled out of order, since the supers elected at this convention won't actually assume office until the conclusion of the RNC, meaning it would be out of order to allow them to be voting delegates.  
> 
> The unbinding amendment would've been a different discussion entirely, but we waited too long to propose it.


Yep.  A major tactical error on the part of the campaign's floor organizers.

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## bb23

The ironic thing is that if the people who voted aye to not vote on anymore bylaws were trying to get this event over with... if we had continued voting, we would probably be done voting on additional bylaws by now, due to the time required to count these votes.

----------


## Inkblots

> Does it matter now? It seems the NVGOP is going on recess until the morning, or am I wrong?


Oh no, they've still got literally hours of business to transact.

----------


## azxd

> We $#@!ed up big time by not advancing that bi-law amendment to unbind the second we could.  We waited too long and confused people with that first amendment to try to and convert the superdelegates.
> 
> I can't believe we gave the opposition time to call to close discussion of amendments.  Right after someone did that, finally one of our guys started to move for unbinding, but at that point it was too late.  Dumb move.


That's my take on it.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

lol we are all the same . most men get accused of getting drunk and looking at porn. i get accuse (and rightfully so) of getting drunk and looking at ron paul stuff. ....which is soooo true!  im lucky my wife likes ron paul.


> hottie too.  and here i am ducked out in the bathroom with the laptop watching this tread.  wtf man.  WTF

----------


## Titus

> No way should Ron give them delegates.  Now sending his people to their slots... I did wonder whether the NVGOP maybe shouldn't REALLY bind by the caucus since that was the supposed rule, which does not give Romney 20 but less.  It gives Ron 2 less too, but if he isn't getting a plurality it might be more likely putting Ron folks into Santa and Grinch spots in NV and keeping them there since they only suspended, might really be closer to following the actual rule.  And Romney gets less.  and Grinch and Santa are more likely to unbind.


Sailing, I will pm you tomorrow if this is unclear. I don't think you understood my intent. This was RP takes them all tonight... then all of them vote Gingrich on the first ballot in NV (if we can). If Gingrich has five states, then there is no unbinding unless Grinch changes his status from "suspended". If he would do that, RP would not "give" his delegates at all, as that would be pointless.

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## bb23

> lol we are all the same . most men get accused of getting drunk and looking at porn. i get accuse (and rightfully so) of getting drunk and looking at ron paul stuff. ....which is soooo true!  im lucky my wife likes ron paul.


pron?

----------


## lasenorita

Mark is saying that the ayes will have it. So I guess NV delegates will remain bound. The two 'superdelegates' will remain pro-Romney.


Whoa! Whoa! Nays have it!

----------


## Thor

> No way should Ron give them delegates.  Now sending his people to their slots... I did wonder whether the NVGOP maybe shouldn't REALLY bind by the caucus since that was the supposed rule, which does not give Romney 20 but less.  It gives Ron 2 less too, but if he isn't getting a plurality it might be more likely putting Ron folks into Santa and Grinch spots in NV and keeping them there since they only suspended, might really be closer to following the actual rule.  And Romney gets less.  and Grinch and Santa are more likely to unbind.


Good point, but I think if they were ALL unbound, then the possibility of another plurality existed if more spots could be taken from Romney now IF more RP delegates we elected earlier today.  Either way it is not bad if we have a lot of delegate spots.

----------


## Inkblots

YESS!!!!!

----------


## Oddone

$#@!ING WON!

----------


## Maximus

Nays have it!

----------


## PatriotOne

471 to 531.  Nays have it.

Lots of people have left.

----------


## Barrex

f**k that was scary

500 people left?

----------


## Inkblots

We did it!  We defeated the motion!

----------


## Paulistinian

BYLAWS ARE STILL OPEN!!!!! IT DID NOT PASS!!! We can still unbind!!!!

----------


## carterm

ROMNEY JUST GOT PWNED

----------


## cornell

The motion failed! We still have a majority.

----------


## EvilNight

> We $#@!ed up big time by not advancing that bi-law amendment to unbind the second we could.  We waited too long and confused people with that first amendment to try to and convert the superdelegates.
> 
> I can't believe we gave the opposition time to call to close discussion of amendments.  Right after someone did that, finally one of our guys started to move for unbinding, but at that point it was too late.  Dumb move.


Exactly right. 

Holy $#@!! They managed to re-open the bylaws! It's ON again!

----------


## RDM

> Yep.  A major tactical error on the part of the campaign's floor organizers.


That's why I keep saying OK and other states better take notes, because I believe Romney's people are going to be trying bylaw change tricks to confuse people.

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## bb23

EFF YES!!!

----------


## digitaldean

Nice we are still over at least 55% Paul people.

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

Scales removed from the blind chair's eyes

----------


## azxd

So toss the unbinding to the floor immediately.

----------


## sailingaway

> Good point, but I think if they were ALL unbound, then the possibility of another plurality existed if more spots could be taken from Romney now IF more RP delegates we elected earlier today.  Either way it is not bad if we have a lot of delegate spots.


I would have preferred them unbound, but there was also the issue of being challenged so the decision could go either way.

----------


## sratiug

I'd just like to point out that technicly there is no such animal as a bound delegate.

----------


## Thor

Recessed til 9 AM!

----------


## PatriotOne

They are motioning to recess now.  Yes!  Ayes have it.  This is good.

----------


## sailingaway

> EFF YES!!!


what happened?

----------


## cornell

Recessed until 9 AM tomorrow. Put forth by Bunce.

(I'm assuming because we only had a 55% majority and need more to actually unbind the delegates)

----------


## Paulistinian

Recess until 9am tomorrow morning!!! Good news for Paul!

----------


## Oddone

OK GOOD! Now in the morning we can come back full strength I hope... Here we come Bylaws!

----------


## Maximus

Get your popcorn ready!

----------


## lasenorita

Convention will reconvene at 9AM Pacific Time.
Bylaws will still be open to changes. 


Thank you broomstick guy!

----------


## bb23

> what happened?


Late response to the bylaw vote.


Also, how is the recess til 9am a good thing for us? I hope everyone will show up that did today.

----------


## sailingaway

> They are motioning to recess now.  Yes!  Ayes have it.  This is good.


why is it good to recess now?

----------


## EvilNight

Ok, recess, adjourned until 9AM tomorrow.

At 9AM they reopen, and the first order of business is bylaws and unbinding delegates.

The votes are being counted *right now* under the eyes of Paul people and that will continue.

Some of the Ron Paul people will know the delegate results tonight, but won't be able to share them until they are announced tomorrow.

----------


## soulcyon

Reconvene tomorrow at 9am

----------


## Sentinelrv

That was pretty scary there for a little bit. Will recessing until tomorrow help us though?

----------


## Inkblots

So, we're still going to need to submit the amendment to unbind delegates to the bylaws committee as a result of the last amendment to the amendment regarding amendments, correct (good Lord, did I just write that)?

----------


## ShibbitySparks

Amazing save by the Paul organization...in a way, the prior failure to move the unbinding amendment may have been a blessing in disguise, since it's possible even at that time so many had left that we didn't have the 2/3 majority.  Now we get a fresh start in the morning. Truly incredible day!

----------


## sailingaway

> Late response to the bylaw vote.
> 
> 
> Also, how is the recess til 9am a good thing for us? I hope everyone will show up that did today.


yeah, that's an issue. What if they turn up with more tomorrow, since there were more slots than came, I think?

Whatever will be will be, I guess.

----------


## digitaldean

> Ok, recess, adjourned until 9AM tomorrow.
> 
> At 9AM they reopen, and the first order of business is bylaws and unbinding delegates.
> 
> The votes are being counted *right now* under the eyes of Paul people and that will continue.
> 
> Some of the Ron Paul people will know the delegate results tonight, but won't be able to share them until they are announced tomorrow.


Since we won the last vote by 40-50 people is it safe to say we got most/all of the delegates?

----------


## azxd

Off Air ?

----------


## bb23

My belief is that RP supporters voted aye on the bylaw thing out of confusion (and/or desire to move things forward) and that we may have indeed had a 2/3rd majority still.

----------


## sailingaway

> Amazing save by the Paul organization...in a way, the prior failure to move the unbinding amendment may have been a blessing in disguise, since it's possible even at that time so many had left that we didn't have the 2/3 majority.  Now we get a fresh start in the morning. Truly incredible day!


I'm sure Romney ites will be doing GOTV tonight for tomorrow.  I wonder if our folks will know how important it is to go back?

----------


## Thor

> why is it good to recess now?


Because the Nays just barely had the motion to not accept the bylaws report, meaning we don't have 2/3rds there to add the unbinding.  Tomorrow AM we hopefully will have all those watching the counting back (plus any sleepy heads who left)

----------


## Darguth

It appears this is good for us because more of our people left the room than Romney's over the course of the evening, losing us our super-majority which we need to amend the bylaws.  By recessing until tomorrow we can regroup and come back at closer to full strength.  Hopefully.

----------


## Oddone

It is good to recess because we need 2/3rds to unbind delegates! We did not have the numbers. If we can get numbers up we can make the change.

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## crusader

earlier we won by 900 to 600. the last vote on closing the bylaws was a narrow victory - ~450 to ~500?.

Recessing may help to recoup the 400 or so RP supporters who went MIA.

----------


## ShibbitySparks

> Since we won the last vote by 40-50 people is it safe to say we got most/all of the delegates?


Absolutely, considering our majority was even greater when they were elected.  This is really interesting though, since now both campaigns will be working feverishly tonight trying to get any and every delegate to the convention tomorrow.

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## azxd

See ya in the morning, I guess.

----------


## Maximus

I'm guessing many of the Old Guard will be at church at 9am...

----------


## azxd

> I'm sure Romney ites will be doing GOTV tonight for tomorrow.  I wonder if our folks will know how important it is to go back?


That's a big concern.

----------


## PatriotOne

> why is it good to recess now?


We are not ready to request changing binding bylaw and it was getting to close to the whole bylaws being accepted.  We either had to recess or continue with bylaws.  They are thinking tomorrow will be better.

----------


## JJ2

But what about the counting of the delegate votes??

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## Thor

> But what about the counting of the delegate votes??


Still a work in progress it appears.

----------


## digitaldean

Can only the people who showed up today come tomorrow or can new people join?

----------


## PatriotOne

Signing off.  See ya all tomorrow.

----------


## Barrex

Everyone thank this guy for streaming entire convention:



*sorry couldnt get better snapshot little blurry stream was laggy

----------


## AmericasLastHope

> earlier we won by 900 to 600. the last vote on closing the bylaws was a narrow victory - ~450 to ~500?.
> 
> Recessing may help to recoup the 400 or so RP supporters who went MIA.


How could 400 RP supporters just go MIA?  Don't they understand the stakes?!  Were they all counting?

----------


## sailingaway

> Hopefully an effort is made to let organize Paul supporters so they know what they are voting on.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1wCRusyQ3Y


I sure hope our guys turn up tomorrow.

----------


## EvilNight

The delegates are still being counted.

RP people are present at that counting.

RP people will know the totals tonight even though they can't disclose them until tomorrow.

No one will be able to tamper with the votes.

It is *extremely likely* that the RP delegate slate won. By a landslide.

----------


## sailingaway

> How could 400 RP supporters just go MIA?  Don't they understand the stakes?!  Where they all counting?


No, I think a bunch just thought it was about voting for the delegates, and don't consider the rules and stuff as important.

----------


## Pauling

I just want to say, following this $#@! all day has been as exciting and dramatic as any sporting event. Except this is WAY better because it actually matters.

----------


## Thor

> It is *extremely likely* that the RP delegate slate won. By a landslide.


So unbinding is a huge help, but if we don't get it, we still have lots of delegates for round 2 voting (if there is round 2 voting)

----------


## sailingaway

> Do not assume this will help us... How many mainstream voters support Dr. Paul simply due to Romney's religion?


OUR folks go to church, too.

----------


## EvilNight

> No, I think a bunch just thought it was about voting for the delegates, and don't consider the rules and stuff as important.


Exactly. They voted for delegates. Then went home.

We need to make sure people are more aware that there needs to be a vote to unbind delegates as well, and that it comes much later, and requires a supermajority.

----------


## francisco

> Everyone thank this guy for streaming entire convention:
> 
> 
> 
> *sorry couldnt get better snapshot little blurry stream was laggy



Is he a RPF member? If so, anyone know his handle so we can all + rep him

----------


## Thor

> No, I think a bunch just thought it was about voting for the delegates, and don't consider the rules and stuff as important.


We hopefully someone is making some calls to make sure they get back tomorrow at 9 AM.

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## AmericasLastHope

> No, I think a bunch just thought it was about voting for the delegates, and don't consider the rules and stuff as important.


Seems like a pretty bad communication breakdown.  Unbinding the delegates is almost as important as winning the delegates.  I would've thought the campaign would've communicated that.

----------


## Inkblots

> Everyone thank this guy for streaming entire convention:
> 
> 
> *sorry couldnt get better snapshot little blurry stream was laggy


That guy is a champ for livestreaming the convention all day and providing commentary.  I hope I meet him someday, so I can buy him a beer!

----------


## sailingaway

> So unbinding is a huge help, but if we don't get it, we still have lots of delegates for round 2 voting (if there is round 2 voting)


and for voting for rules, the platform, the VP etc

But Ron needs 5 states to do business there.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> That's why I keep saying OK and other states better take notes, because I believe Romney's people are going to be trying bylaw change tricks to confuse people.


That would make a very worthy youtube video warning future state conventions what to look for from the opposition.

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## DanK22

Wait... did they finish counting the votes? Have we let our guard down?

----------


## sailingaway

> Seems like a pretty bad communication breakdown.  Unbinding the delegates is almost as important as winning the delegates.  I would've thought the campaign would've communicated that.


there was a big deal about whether unbinding would happen or not the last couple days.  I'm sure there was some kind of conference call or meeting right in advance, but I bet a bunch of people didn't go to it and just didn't know.  How that was resolved -- if it was.

----------


## JJ2

> and for voting for rules, the platform, the VP etc
> 
> But Ron needs 5 states to do business there.


If they're bound then NV can't count as 1 of the 5 states?

----------


## francisco

> I just want to say, following this $#@! all day has been as exciting and dramatic as any sporting event. Except this is WAY better because it actually matters.


Having the Ustream was fantastic!! even with the quality problems, which couldn't be helped by the uploader.

Mods--if the uploader isn't a RPF member, can you create an account-in-waiting for him? (so we can +rep him at a minimum)

Naturally his screen name should be *Epic Broomstick Camera Guy*

----------


## sailingaway

just saw this on twitter, I think it's good:

ᵀᴴᴱ Never_quit ‏ @Phantly_Bean
If you are scared of Ron Paul, you are scared of yourself.

----------


## Thor

> Originally Posted by Thor
> 
> 
> So unbinding is a huge help, but if we don't get it, we still have lots of delegates for round 2 voting (if there is round 2 voting)
> 
> 
> and for voting for rules, the platform, the VP etc
> 
> But Ron needs 5 states to do business there.



I thought the 5 states were "done"...  Is that not what this is referring to:

----------


## Carson

> Everyone thank this guy for streaming entire convention:
> 
> 
> 
> *sorry couldnt get better snapshot little blurry stream was laggy


Thanks *Epic Broomstick* camera guy. 
*
Epic,*

Thanks for letting us in to see the action. And also thanks for keeping me up to speed on what was happening. It was a day that compares with no other. Then again these Epic days are coming one after the other. I hope to see you tomorrow. 

Carson

----------


## JJ2

> I thought the 5 states were "done"...  Is that not what this is referring to:


That was just another lie by Faux News.

----------


## Britannia

> Having the Ustream was fantastic!! even with the quality problems, which couldn't be helped by the uploader.
> 
> Mods--if the uploader isn't a RPF member, can you create an account-in-waiting for him? (so we can +rep him at a minimum)
> 
> Naturally his screen name should be *Epic Broomstick Camera Guy*


Epic Broomstick Camera Guy was rather magnificent, wasn't he

----------


## bb23

The cameraman's first name is Mark. Can't remember the last.

----------


## JK/SEA

broomstick guy for VP.

----------


## digitaldean

> I thought the 5 states were "done"...  Is that not what this is referring to:


Thanks for sharing the video. I have faith we will get a majority of delegates from over 10 states by the time FL comes around so to this is not an issue. What I am questioning is will Santorum have a plurality in 5 to also be on the first ballot with Mitt and Paul. And which option is best for us.

----------


## AmericasLastHope

> The cameraman's first name is Mark. Can't remember the last.


I just asked the chatroom.  They said it's Mark Russell.

----------


## JJ2

> The cameraman's first name is Mark. Can't remember the last.


Mark Russell, I think.

EDIT: Yep, AmericasLastHope beat me to it and confirmed it.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Broomstick guy should do more commentary, I enjoyed listening to him throughout the day.

----------


## Carlybee

Here's some stuff to read while you're waiting:

http://www.politico.com/blogs/burns-...te-122554.html

http://thyblackman.com/2012/05/06/ro...-up-gop-party/

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

And we need to let our delegates know they can't have ants in their pants and go MIA from the convention EVER!  

Stand your ground, take a nap on the floor if you have to.  Paulers tend to be younger so I find it odd they can't stay up later than a bunch of dinosaur establishment types.

----------


## Thor

> Thanks for sharing the video. I have faith we will get a majority of delegates from over 10 states by the time FL comes around so to this is not an issue. What I am questioning is will Santorum have a plurality in 5 to also be on the first ballot with Mitt and Paul. And which option is best for us.


I think the more votes / delegates Mittens does not have on the first round, the better.

----------


## BrooklynZoo

Richard Bunce reports that official Romney campaign left, only concerned with national delegates.  If we reconvene in the morning at close to full strength, we may have a strong majority for certifying delegates, changing platform and yes, whatever else.

----------


## bb23

I think I found broomstick guy's FB.

http://www.facebook.com/markusrussellus

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Communism had the hammer and sickle.

Liberty has the broomstick and video camera.

----------


## drummergirl

Truer words never spoken  




> I just want to say, following this $#@! all day has been as exciting and dramatic as any sporting event. Except this is WAY better because it actually matters.

----------


## puppetmaster

I am predicting a win by 70/30% for delegates. This is an "educated" guess. We have more work in the am. After 30 hours awake i need shut eye

----------


## DamianTV

We KNOW we kicked Romney's ass this time.  We will find out tomorrow just HOW MUCH ass we kicked, but estimates are about right, 70 - 75 % of the Delegates.

----------


## rp08orbust

I don't understand why Ron Paul wouldn't win 100% of the delegates up for a vote.  Would it be because of confusion created by the fake slate?

----------


## DamianTV

Because then there would be valid cause for suspicion from the RNC and the Delegates would not be allowed to go to National.

----------


## rp08orbust

> Because then there would be valid cause for suspicion from the RNC and the Delegates would not be allowed to go to National.


What?!?!  They're purposely letting a few Mittbots win?

----------


## Ranger29860

> What?!?!  They're purposely letting a few Mittbots win?


no .. i have no clue what damian is talking about. we can absolutely take 100%

----------


## digitaldean

> What?!?!  They're purposely letting a few Mittbots win?


I would rather let in some Santorum people in. Also can only the people who showed up today come tomorrow or can new people join?

----------


## rp08orbust

> I would rather let in some Santorum people in. Also can only the people who showed up today come tomorrow or can new people join?


That would make even less sense if Damian's explanation is correct.  But none of it makes any sense in light of the Ron Paul campaign's defiant press releases in response to RNC threats.

----------


## Ranger29860

> I would rather let in some Santorum people in. Also can only the people who showed up today come tomorrow or can new people join?


My understanding is no. Because they certified the delegates at 1500 that is the amount that are recognized on the floor. Now if the meeting was adjourned then a new meeting could be called and a new number could be certified. But because this is a recess then only those certefied are allowed to participate. Now the interesting thing I am wondering about is with rule 4b if Romney camp tries to not show up tommorow to prevent a quaram could that occur. In my thinking I think if they try to pull that it would work in our favor sonce the meeting never adjourned and party buisness was not complete that a quram call could not be called tommorow morning and we could have well over a super majority. Hopefully Romney camp is that stupid.

----------


## Pauling

> My understanding is no. Because they certified the delegates at 1500 that is the amount that are recognized on the floor. Now if the meeting was adjourned then a new meeting could be called and a new number could be certified. But because this is a recess then only those certefied are allowed to participate. Now the interesting thing I am wondering about is with rule 4b if Romney camp tries to not show up tommorow to prevent a quaram could that occur. In my thinking I think if they try to pull that it would work in our favor sonce the meeting never adjourned and party buisness was not complete that a quram call could not be called tommorow morning and we could have well over a super majority. Hopefully Romney camp is that stupid.


Well, thanks for ruining that chance now.

----------


## DamianTV

No problems with lack of Quorum since we kept 4B in the rules.  We shall continue party business regardless of Quorum.  If they wanna stop us now, they have to show up an vote on the issues, not pull this chicken$#@! break Quorum bull$#@! that Backstabber Sue Lowden pulled on us last time.  Not gonna happen.  Oh, and without quorum, were probably gonna change some more rules tomorrow to our advantage.

----------


## DamianTV

> That would make even less sense if Damian's explanation is correct.  But none of it makes any sense in light of the Ron Paul campaign's defiant press releases in response to RNC threats.


We might be able to do it, and could probably even do it without even cheating.  However, we arent just "giving" anyone delegates just to play it safe.  We wont know until tomorrow morning whether or not we did take 100%, which there is a good possibility at this point.  If they get 3 or 10 Delgates, than they've Earned them, and I am not going to try to take that away by playing "Dirty".  However, I highly doubt they got 10 Delegates, and possibly not even the remaining 3.

The "Safe" we are playing is playing by the Rules.  And since we are the Majority, if we dont like the rules, we vote to Change the Rules, then abide by them.  We dont run around and print out Fake Delegate Lists.  We dont run around and PHOTOCOPY DELEGATE BADGES.  We have gotten this far by following Dr. Paul's example.  Honesty is the Best Policy.

We are Leading by Example, by Honestly Winning.

----------


## devil21

Nevada can change the entire narrative for Paul's campaign.  Win it big.  The media can't ignore it.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Nevada can change the entire narrative for Paul's campaign.  Win it big.  The media can't ignore it.


lol sure they can. and they will. Hate to be gloomy its the truth though. But it does not matter since we don't need them.

----------


## devil21

> lol sure they can. and they will. Hate to be gloomy its the truth though. But it does not matter since we don't need them.


Local media is starting to pick up where national media is lacking.  Ben Swann is a HUGE example of this.  Will Wolf Blitzer do a segment?  Maybe not.  But local journalists (imho) are starting to smell the coffee.

----------


## RonRules

> Get your popcorn ready!


I actually bought a box of 24:

----------


## Carson

Man this really confuses me. We had a thread going on the **NEVADA** State Convention updates here 

It had over 14,000 replies and who knows how many subscribers. A new thread drops them off and forever makes it another multiple thread Easter egg hunt if your trying to dig up the history of what happened.

Maybe because of dial up? I've seen that before but not daily.

Anyway now we have *** NEVADA STATE CONVENTION CONTINUES SUNDAY ****and I've said my piece and have subscribed myself to this new one.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Can a mod lock this thread so we use ONE thread for today

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ES-SUNDAY-****

----------


## matt0611

Can anyone give an update / summary of what happened yesterday in Nevada?

----------


## MozoVote

So much happened yesterday and this is 146 pages long. I plan to follow the other one.

----------


## Suzu

> And we need to let our delegates know they can't have ants in their pants and go MIA from the convention EVER!  
> 
> Stand your ground, take a nap on the floor if you have to.  Paulers tend to be younger so I find it odd they can't stay up later than a bunch of dinosaur establishment types.


I, for one, would have a very hard time staying at a convention for more than about 12 hours. But I'm quite a bit older than most of you guys.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> We might be able to do it, and could probably even do it without even cheating.  However, we arent just "giving" anyone delegates just to play it safe.  We wont know until tomorrow morning whether or not we did take 100%, which there is a good possibility at this point.  If they get 3 or 10 Delgates, than they've Earned them, and I am not going to try to take that away by playing "Dirty".  However, I highly doubt they got 10 Delegates, and possibly not even the remaining 3.
> 
> The "Safe" we are playing is playing by the Rules.  And since we are the Majority, if we dont like the rules, we vote to Change the Rules, then abide by them.  We dont run around and print out Fake Delegate Lists.  We dont run around and PHOTOCOPY DELEGATE BADGES.  We have gotten this far by following Dr. Paul's example.  Honesty is the Best Policy.
> 
> We are Leading by Example, by Honestly Winning.


 *Sunday AM NEVADA GOP LIVE COVERAGE:* http://t.co/0Sb8rbQ2




Someone had a False Flag OP

https://twitter.com/#!/MrBikerBrew/status/198830140061532162/photo/1

----------


## ShibbitySparks

What if we got all of those supporters who were viewing the Nevada live stream together online to phonebank at one time??

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...the-Nomination!


Let's put our army to use!

----------


## Yowan

OK, just heard that the Nevada State bylaws allow delegates to abstain from first round at the Tampa convention. (This was on Ron Paul Radio) spread the word to the delegates and check the rules for your own state.

----------

